# Early, Miller and Seminole counties SW Ga



## Son

New thread starting today. The old one sort of filled up, ya'll made too many post..

On the way out the door to get the Sorry ten worked on. Still no rain at our camp or Lake Seminole.


----------



## talisman

im off today and trying to get some yards cleaned up. hopefully rain will come this eve


----------



## Son

Spent almost 300 more bucks on the Sorry ten today. Tomorrow, should have the air worked on. Bought parts, had the O 2 sensors replaces and a new rubber boot on the CV axle on the drivers side. Heartbreak of America, isn't that what Chevy says? Just heard from a friend who had a ZR-2 Sorry ten like mine. Said he had all the work done on his, that I've recently had done. His burned up in the driveway recently.   Whoa,  don't need that.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,going to replace my thermostat in the am,then,if the SERVICE ENGINE SOON light does not go away,will go back to Autozone in Winter Haven and tell them I replaced what you said it needed,the ECT sensor and the thermostat,now hook up your analyzer gimmick and see what it says,if it says something else then i will know that Autozoner must have there analyzers programmed for profitability,lol.


----------



## Son

Remember, they have to plug in the diagnostic thingy to erase the check engine light. Then if it comes back on you have a problem. Hang in there, you will be a chevy maniac before you know it. Isn't that how you spell mechanic when you have an S ten.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Spent almost 300 more bucks on the Sorry ten today. Tomorrow, should have the air worked on. Bought parts, had the O 2 sensors replaces and a new rubber boot on the CV axle on the drivers side. Heartbreak of America, isn't that what Chevy says? Just heard from a friend who had a ZR-2 Sorry ten like mine. Said he had all the work done on his, that I've recently had done. His burned up in the driveway recently.   Whoa,  don't need that.



You might want to make sure you have full coverage insurance.lol That S 10 should run like a scalded dog when you get done.


----------



## stealthman52

No full coverage for me,already seen too many insurance people retired with big bank rolls,lol
If the light does not go off,black electrical tape is next,no dealer services for me,thats rape and they don't get arrested for it.No new trucks for me,not to drive to work,Bear,it runs like a scalded dog right now,I just hate gimmick lights,also I just found out how to fix the ratcheting gas caps we all have,take it off,drill small hole,add stainless steel sheet metal or wood screw(since cap is plastic) to catch the ratchet gimmick,re-attach gas cap,problem solved.
Ran into that with wifes 2006 Z71,kept saying "tighten gas cap" on dash,really what they want you to do is bring it in,so dealer can sell you another gas ratchet cap.


----------



## Son

Got my Sorry ten air fixed today. 254 bucks. It will freeze ya know. Had a bad hose and a stopped up filter in line.
Went thru the hunting woods this morning. Rained good on the east half, and dry as a bone on the west. Checked the camera, three days, lots of does and one young buck in velvet. Reset it for a big one to come by.


----------



## Son

We just experienced a bad thunderstorm here in the Cypress Pond vicinity of Lake Seminole. Electricity was out for about 45 minutes. wont need to water anything this afternoon.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,I replaced thermostat, and "service engine soon" light went out,then I rotatered my tires,I guess next weekend will replace front brake pads and then i should be good to go fer hunting season.


----------



## Havana Dude

Ya'll can run but you can't hide LOL. Saw the thread changed to here last night but was wore outno energy to hunt ya'll up. Oh well, little vacation about over, all sunburnt, daughter doing good, will head back to God's country tomorrow.


----------



## Bear10

Havana Dude said:


> Ya'll can run but you can't hide LOL. Saw the thread changed to here last night but was wore outno energy to hunt ya'll up. Oh well, little vacation about over, all sunburnt, daughter doing good, will head back to God's country tomorrow.



Glad to hear your daughter is doing good! All vacations must come to an end.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> We just experienced a bad thunderstorm here in the Cypress Pond vicinity of Lake Seminole. Electricity was out for about 45 minutes. wont need to water anything this afternoon.



We are finally getting some much needed rain at the house. It has rained all around us for over a week , but no rain until tonight.


----------



## Son

Thunder and lightening outside with light rain right now at 10:03 PM.
My truck has 184 K miles on it and has never worn out the front brake pads. So much for ABS brakes.. I've had to replace the back pads many times. Next thing for my truck is to flush the cooling system. I've been running water with super flush in it. Then new green coolant and a new thermostat goes in.


----------



## T-BONER

*Disney/sea world*

TAKING G.KIDS TO SEE MICKEY/MINNIE MOUSE TODAY--TOMORROW SEAWORLD--PAPA NEEDS A BEER!!!!MON. AUG. 9TH....TOTAL KNEE REPLACEMENT..COME NOV. HOPEFULLY I CAN WALK ALOT DURING DEER SEASON----T-BONE


----------



## Son

Good luck with the knee. Those amusement spots are for young people. I remember the one and only time I went to Disney and Seaworld. Too much cement and asphalt walking for me.


----------



## stealthman52

No metro spots for me,been there done that,Son,I am not sure if the new theromstat turned off SERVICE ENGINE SOON light,or was it the screw in the gas cap?,anyway,brake pads still got life,but I have never replaced em,for 23 bucks,might was well


----------



## Son

I replace my brake pads with the ceramic type.  Doens't leave all that black dust.


----------



## Swamprat

Sitting here and it looks like The Four Horseman out of Revelations are fixing to ride in. Wicked scary out right now but still no rain.

The last three days it has been 100, 101, and 105, not sure what it was today but at 2:00 it was 99. At least with this approaching storm it has cooled down.

Rain was all around yesterday but for some reason it never found my address, put on a good lighting show for about a hour tho. Doing the same thing right now.


----------



## Swamprat

Hey, finally some rain.

Went fishing Friday afternoon and we carried a spray bottle filled with peanut oil and just misted the fish and fried them on the hook. serious, it was that hot....LOL

As soon as the lightining stops my grill is gonna see some venision burgers for tonights supper.


----------



## Son

It hit 104 today here at the lake. We had a slight shower about an hour ago, another cloud coming. With rain I hope.


----------



## Havana Dude

Made it home. Came through some heavy storms on 27 through Cross City, Perry and several points in between. Got home, and I swear it was 140 degrees!!! Holy cow was it hot. Back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,sound like its hotter than a pepper sprout all over,Son,I might look at them ceramic pads,but I dang sure ain't paying 50 a wheel for em


----------



## Son

I've noticed, after going to ceramic, I don't wear out brake pads as often as I was.
We've had more thunder, lightening, but no rain.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> I swear it was 140 degrees!!!  QUOTE]
> 
> Nah it was only 138 out..... It has been serious hot the last few for sure. Hope you don't get any calls cause I can't see how wearing that fire fighter gear at 3 in the afternoon with it being 100 out with a heat index of of 107-110 can be any fun.
> 
> Course I do salute you for the service you provide


----------



## Swamprat

Ceramic pads are the way to go. You pay more up front but in the long run it is cheaper. If you live in a area with lots of mud, dust, sand, etc then it is probably the better choice.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> It hit 104 today here at the lake. We had a slight shower about an hour ago, another cloud coming. With rain I hope.



We went to the Flint River yesterday in Bainbridge and when we were loading the boat up about 4:00 pm I heard thunder and saw a big rain cloud your way. we went home 27 and never got a drop of rain. It was overcast all day which kept the temps down. Overall it was a nice day except for the gnats.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Havana Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear it was 140 degrees!!!  QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Course I do salute you for the service you provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR, we all got a place in this world. I deserve no salutes or anything of that nature. The ones who deserve salutes are in Camo, near and far, protecting our country, You know, seriously, We all make the world turn. Every job is important. Some may not require you to put your life in danger, but that does not mean it's not important. I salute every hard working American, who goes out and works and supports his family. SR, did not mean to cut you short, and I Thank you for your words, it's just that I don't deserve such treatment, never have, never will.
Click to expand...


----------



## Son

Well ya'll , started out for town this morning. Right off the bat, the air quit, then about 10 miles on down the road, the truck started running hot. Stopped at a store, raised the hood, and the radiator cap had come off. I must not have put it on good. Went to the air shop, and they worked on the air til 7 PM. It's been a long day. Nobody in town had the fitting we needed to fix it. So, I came home with the windows down again. Said they will have the part tomorrow and it will be fixed. The fitting on the high side wouldn't seal after disconnecting the gauges.  Just call me Lucky.

104 today


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Well ya'll , started out for town this morning. Right off the bat, the air quit, then about 10 miles on down the road, the truck started running hot. Stopped at a store, raised the hood, and the radiator cap had come off. I must not have put it on good. Went to the air shop, and they worked on the air til 7 PM. It's been a long day. Nobody in town had the fitting we needed to fix it. So, I came home with the windows down again. Said they will have the part tomorrow and it will be fixed. The fitting on the high side wouldn't seal after disconnecting the gauges.  Just call me Lucky.
> 
> 104 today



Glad it's something simple to fix. Hope your truck troubles are done. If it was me, I would take it as a sign that I should stay home in the A/C and not go to work.lol Been trying to convince my wife of this for years.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,hang in there,like Bear said,I hope you got it about done,at least you will be ready for hunting season.


----------



## Son

It's going to be a hot morning, have a plumbing job to get before getting the truck air fixed.   Darn rain has missed us for two days in a row now.  It's dry again already.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,if I know you,that plumbing job won't take you long,hot's on the left and cold is on the right


----------



## Son

Cleared that drain in less than 20 minutes. Then replace an electrical light fixture for about five minutes. Then off to have the air fixed. Will let ya know how it goes after I use it for a couple days.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you might be onto something there,you could advertise,"drainstopped up? call Son,I also do light fixtures in 5 minutes"or it could read "CALL HANDYMAN SON",just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## Son

I was lucky, the 1 1/2 inch soil line was clogged just before going into the 4 inch line. I put a hose in there and pressured it right on down the line to the septic system. Electrical was a simple fixture. Easy money. The owner had already tried to fix the problems, but gave up and called me. People are hurting in this economy, they don't call ya unless they absolutely have to. Thought about fishing or going up to the woods, but the heat is unbearable. Gloria came home from work feeling sick and over heat exausted. The guy who worked on my truck air said he fell out yesterday after I left his shop. It was only 104 yesterday, and probably the same today. Anyway, I scratched the fishing and the woods trip. The gnats are so bad they're flying into one another.


----------



## stealthman52

thats just too dang hot,I worry about my field crew getting bear caught,but they are young,tough,and don't complain much,I told them,just be thankful you got a job and can work,we got a few contractors that keep em busy,and keeps the money coming in.
Friend of mine went to Fort today,caught 2 reds,one was 27",the other was 30" and tagged.,I think the ricans have hurt the red spots over there,they keep anything they catch,its not like it was last year.


----------



## Son

Early this morning. Put a new thermostat in the Sorry ten. Cleaned the throttle body, acelerator was sticking. Got the green stuff in the cooling system now. 2:00PM, had a good rain so our gnats should be clean now.

Here's a picture of my youngest daughter in Ethiopia. She is leading the expedition.







Typical family in Hadar, near the Awash river in the Riff valley.





After a hard day digging, sifting and enduring the 120 degree heat, the girls are off to take a shower. Water provided by gravity feed from an elevated tank filled with buckets. Rachel is the black haired one.









The desert camp was guarded 24/7 by locals armed with AK 47's. To protect from neighoring tribes.


----------



## Son




----------



## Son

Rachel spent 7 weeks on site where "Lucy" and "Ardie" were found. She found the most significant discovery on this 2010 trip. The vegetation you see follows the Awash River.


----------



## talisman

very cool pics


----------



## Son

And goats were their fresh meat, butchered as needed


----------



## Bear10

Son,

Have you talked to Jim this afternoon? It looked like the woods got a little rain today.


----------



## Son

Jim said a storm came thru and it poured at camp. Been several rains up there in the last few days.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Jim said a storm came thru and it poured at camp. Been several rains up there in the last few days.



The farmers and the wildlife should be happy.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,who in the heck is Lucy and Ardie?,Ethopia does not look like any place I need to go,you can dig and sift right here in the U S of A


----------



## Son

Surely you've heard of the earliest homids ever found in the Rift Valley. Rachel is a Paleo Anthropologist, she was on a field trip to Ethiopia sponsored by the U. of AZ.
She knew what to expect, cause I was stationed in a country much like Ethiopia in the 60's. Actually she's quite an adventurer and loves roughing it. She's been following me around in the woods ever since she was old enough to walk. She's also been an arrowhead collector all her life... 22 years.


----------



## Son

You see the kid with the AK? One of his eyes was shot out by a neighboring tribe. Evidently they war all the time. These people are not muslims, but rather spiritual much like our primitive people were. Everything has a spirit. The country rule has been taken over by muslims.
No, I didn't really want her to go there, but she did anyway.

Here's Rachel going down a steep slope





Rachel and a friend standing on opposite sides of the earth fault that runs thru the valley.


----------



## Son

Hope ya'll enjoyed the pictures. I know it doesn't have anything to do with S. Ga hunting, but interesting. I would like to hunt there. Rachel said they have all sorts of game running around.


----------



## Havana Dude

I did enjoy the pics. Different world for sure. Hope your daughter stays safe.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....I enjoyed the pics, looks like your daughter is living her dream. Also looks like the dream job.

I think I met her a few years back when she was with you during muzzleloader.

Have not heard of Ardie but Lucy is the one of the oldest dated hominoid ever discovered. I think Dr. Leaky or his wife (Anne)? discovered the remains in Ethiopia.


----------



## stealthman52

I agree SR,and Son,I know you are proud of her,and she looks to be enjoying it,and thanks for showing the pictures,just not a place I would ever want to be,USA or Canada for me.
Don't get too hot up there today,Son,SR


----------



## Son

Betcha there's no vegetarians or tree huggers in 'Ethiopia'. No Welfare either. Rachel brought me a knife from Ethiopia.










I told her she wouldn't need to get me a souvenir from China, I can buy those at Wally World, Freds or at the Dollar stores.


----------



## dawg4028

Cool pics.  Great experiences.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,that knife looks to be too pointed to dig arrowheads with,would make a nice pig sticker,but you and I too old to run after dawgs,lol,


----------



## Swamprat

Well Son, I hope she stays safe over there. Some of those countries are not the most stable.

Stealth....you must have been in the A/C this week. It has been brutal up here with the heat index for the last 3 weeks. I have been just doing RTK work which really requires no exertion for the last several days and sweat just pours off of me. I am not a heavy sweater and can generally deal with the heat cause I am so skinny but when folks see it pouring off of me then they know it is hot.

I am now officially tired of Gatorade, I have been thru every flavor at least twice in the past 3 weeks. Been drinking 2-3 32 oz bottles of that stuff a day along with probably 32-64 ounces of water.

Really getting tired of my undies sticking to everything it can stick to Oh, and the good looking cashiers at the handi-mart really enjoy taking the sweat soaked dollar bills for your Gatorade purchase.


----------



## Son

Folks, It actually hit 112 in Donalsonville Ga the other day, with other days averaging 104. That's actual heat, not the index. The humitity has been so high, it's almost like swimming in the air. and as you've probably guessed, This old guy ain't done nuttin during the middle of the day.


----------



## stealthman52

Scott,you are right,been inside,did go look at a site yesterday morning,came back prepare proposal,RTK,is great,we use it on every project,GRS2007,our conventional equiptment is used on our construction staking,use RTK for control.
Son,I filled up yesterday,ran it almost dry,did the math and getting 20.5mpg,guess it ain't bad running the air.I think the screw in the gas cap helped,before that was getting 19.75


----------



## Son

Computer been down most of the day. Took it back to Wally World and they exchanged for another one. I'm presently setting it up, with my favorites, and checking out all the features to make sure they work. Stormed in Donalsonville today, but no rain at Lake Seminole yet.


----------



## miller

Humid Humid Humid, hate to wish away my days, but I am ready for a month form now. It will still be hot but maybe some of this humidity will be gone!


----------



## Son

You're right about the humitity. And of all times, having problems with my truck air. First problem, found a leaky hose. Second problem, small inline filter clogged, now the third problem seems to be clogged evaporater. I think that's what the thing in front of the radiator is called. It's full of weed seeds, clay dust that has hardened etc..  It wont blow out, so it will be taken out and soaked loose with some acid.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Scott,you are right,been inside,did go look at a site yesterday morning,came back prepare proposal,RTK,is great,we use it on every project,GRS2007,our conventional equiptment is used on our construction staking,use RTK for control.
> Son,I filled up yesterday,ran it almost dry,did the math and getting 20.5mpg,guess it ain't bad running the air.I think the screw in the gas cap helped,before that was getting 19.75



Stealth....PM me your number. Not sure how you all approach RTK but we have procedures that I came up with several years back in order to reduce bad data. NGS has produced a manual in the past year that basically takes my procedure just a tad bit further.

RTK is great but with all things GPS you need to know what to do and don't. Heck....all I know is that you are doing it correct and need no input.

Anyway give me a # and we can talk just to talk.


----------



## Swamprat

miller said:


> Humid Humid Humid, hate to wish away my days, but I am ready for a month form now. It will still be hot but maybe some of this humidity will be gone!



I agree....bout every year we will get a few weeks spread out over the summer that are rough but we have been thru about 3 weeks solid of this.

It is getting old that is for sure.


----------



## stealthman52

SR, my field supervisor handles the GPS,I know we use Topcon and he gets the latest updates,depending on where they are,warrants if they use our CORS station,or Pacific crest radio link,or cell phone link,I believe he resects from published NGS postions,utilizing GLONASS,also.
I know when i started there,I went with him one day,we went to a known NGS station,he dialed in our cors station,we hit a couple other points,and i watched the reciever count down to mere decimals of the published data,we then drove onward to collect a section corner,hit it,purposely lost lock,waited a few minutes,hit it again,game over.
This section corner was shown on a plat,however,it did not ring with locator and was very close to an iron pipe that fdot filed ccr on,turns out,the old fcm that does not ring fits the 40 ac corner and 1/4 corner north of it,we witted it,I filed a ccr on it,sent it in last week.


----------



## Son

Well Ya'll, I finally broke down and did it. While in Wally World getting an exchange on my computer. Went thru the clothing and noticed Wrangler camo jeans with cargo pockets on sale for 17 bucks a  pair. I splurged and got two pair for turkey hunting.
had Jim at the house for a decent meal today, took him back to the camp this afternoon after the evening meal. Good work on the electrical stuff Johnny. Took a look at the camera, had about 200 pictures, does, coons and turkeys. Not one buck. Thinking about moving it next week to another location. In the north peanut field, I was counting the turkeys there and was up to 80 something before they started running and messed up my counting. On the way back out, saw three deer cross the main grade at four road. The as I got to 2 road a big deer stepped out about fifty yards east. Put the binocs on him, and "Wow", he had a rack out past his ears. In velvet and not fully grown yet. Hope to see him in season. Mud puddles have some water in em, so we've been getting rain up there.


----------



## Son

Took Bruces son Tony out on Lake Seminole to pick on some bream and shellcrackers this morning. Slayed em for a fish fry tomorrow. Found a bed full of bream with some crackers bedded alongside.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Took Bruces son Tony out on Lake Seminole to pick on some bream and shellcrackers this morning. Slayed em for a fish fry tomorrow. Found a bed full of bream with some crackers bedded alongside.



It's hard to beat a good fish fry.


----------



## dawg4028

Checked new property for the first time yesterday.  Seems like plenty of deer sign.  It's close to my place so I hope it works out.  I was amazed at the number of coyotes.  One started howling in front of us and the next thing you know they were all howling in diffferent spots.  There must have been at least 10 at the minimum.  Most of them were within a few hundred yards and this was about 1230 in the middle of the day.  Sounds like we need to figure a way to get rid of them.


----------



## Bear10

I saw a coyote in the city limits this past thursday and he was trying to get a big white crane in a holding pond. They are everywhere.


----------



## Son

Coyotes and bobcats are in the fawn hunting mode right now. They pack up, spread out and scan the woods organized. I've watched as many as four bobcats working together. Probably a mother and grown kittens. Also watched coyotes work together. Probably not much get past em if their numbers are large. Noticed last deer season, didn't see many yearlings with does. Coyote and cat problem could be part of it. Free ranging dogs is the other,.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Coyotes and bobcats are in the fawn hunting mode right now. They pack up, spread out and scan the woods organized. I've watched as many as four bobcats working together. Probably a mother and grown kittens. Also watched coyotes work together. Probably not much get past em if their numbers are large. Noticed last deer season, didn't see many yearlings with does. Coyote and cat problem could be part of it. Free ranging dogs is the other,.



I did get some dog pics recently on my trail camera


----------



## sowega hunter

checked my Early county lease today, not many acorns on the few trees that I checked but there are plenty of persimmons and bullices(?). Maybe a good bow season.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,glad to hear you and Tony got on em,did you take any pics?
As for yotes,you guys need a special recipe on the gut piles,or either predator hunt after deer season.


----------



## Son

No picts, he took the fish with him. Said to come over tomorrow for the fry. Might go again in the morning, depends. Believe me, I do my share on controlling the yotes. We've installed a pen to trap the dogs. Just havn't set it up yet. First, need to find out who's coming to get em when they get in the trap. We gotta do something. Dogs have ruined many hunts for our members, especially during turkey season. I've ran em off deer kills before too. Most were fawns or small yearlings.


----------



## Bear10

sowega hunter said:


> checked my Early county lease today, not many acorns on the few trees that I checked but there are plenty of persimmons and bullices(?). Maybe a good bow season.



If it will cool down a little, it should be a good bow season with those persimmons. They sure attract the deer! Good luck.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,I use persimmon scent when I hunt,seen em come running to it


----------



## Bear10

stealthman52 said:


> Bear,I use persimmon scent when I hunt,seen em come running to it



I have seen liquid acorn scent and some other ones, but never persimmon. Where did you get it?


----------



## Son

I've been looking, but have seen no persimmons. Saw some akerns though.
Had a good trip on Lake Seminole this morning. Went out and caught a mess of bream.


----------



## Son

Checked the trail camera couple days ago. Look at the beard on this old hen. She has raised a good group of poults too. I ain't ever seen so many turkeys as I have the last two years. Bet there were over 100 in one peanut field.


----------



## Bear10

That's the biggest beard I have ever seen on a hen!


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,you see it sometimes in archery/gun shops,also can be bought off ebay,just type in persimmon scent,last time I bought some was off ebay,browning label on it,never see browning scents down south.
Son,thats a good pic,thats how they fish for em in Crooked Lake,rod n reel,waters deep,Butch said you can see beds in 8 feet of water,can't do that in Kissimmee,its dark water.


----------



## kmckinnie

I think it called persimmons to me! Does it smell like persimmons to you?


----------



## Swamprat

Went yesterday afternoon to the lease and between 3-4 in the afternoon I saw seven deer out feeding. 4 does that are fixing to pop, 1 spike, a 5 point, and a main frame 8 with a kicker at his base with another kicker on his right antler. This was with blaring sun and mid 90 degree temps.

Saw the biggun feeding on water grass in a ditch along side one of our roads, pulled up to within 75 yards of him and put the binocs on him. Watched him for several minutes till he realized I was there. Was maybe close to 15-16" inside but had great mass and tine length. Looked to be at least 4.5 or older and would probably score high 120's to mid 130's.


----------



## stealthman52

K,Son said he hasn't seen any up his way,we got a good crop of simmons coming on up at MacRae,hopefully time season comes the coons won't get em all
SR,it sounds like your deer not too skidish,at least not yet,lol,wait till the smoke poles get going


----------



## Son

I usually bream and shellcracker fish with ultralights. I had to use the zebco cause my ultralight wasn't working properly. And one is missing, gotta find it. I use light line, usually 8 pound test, swivel and a small gold hook with one small lead above the swivel. Toss into the bed area and tightline. No cork, tried to tell Tony but he had to try the cork thing. They wouldn't bite as long as that cork was floating in the bed area. I think over the years, we've caught all the dumb lineage out of the Bream famlies.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR,it sounds like your deer not too skidish,at least not yet,lol,wait till the smoke poles get going



Yep...right now they could care less. Bout December they will be bolting when a frog passes gas.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> I usually bream and shellcracker fish with ultralights. I had to use the zebco cause my ultralight wasn't working properly. And one is missing, gotta find it. I use light line, usually 8 pound test, swivel and a small gold hook with one small lead above the swivel. Toss into the bed area and tightline. No cork, tried to tell Tony but he had to try the cork thing. They wouldn't bite as long as that cork was floating in the bed area. I think over the years, we've caught all the dumb lineage out of the Bream famlies.



Son....8 pound is not light nor ultra light....I use 4 pound most of the time, 6 at the most. Heck I fish for sea trout with 8-10 pound no problem. As far as the panfish for a cork we would use half of a cork out of a wine bottle, with a cricket and small split shot it worked perfect. Cut a slice in it and put the line thru and wrap around once back thru the slice.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,I used to use a small cork,smaller than a wine bottle cork,slice it with razor blade,insert line,wrap a thin pieceof black tape around it to keep line inserted,that setup always worked on Lake Eloise,and I don't think we ever used over 8lb mono.
But now i use a Thill balsa slip bobber about 2 inches long,and a rubber bobber stop above it,ideal for inserting into lilly pad patches.


----------



## Son

8 lb is ultra light for me. Just because they always run into the grass. And that grass is tough stuff. Ya'll need get away from those corks and watch ur line.


----------



## stealthman52

line watchin is when i am redfishin,breamin and speckin I usually corkup


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> line watchin is when i am redfishin,breamin and speckin I usually corkup



I line watch for catfish and reds when using cut or live bait.

Panfish get the float.

For kicks and giggles I would take my ultralight bream setup with me trout fishing, 4 or 6 pound test and a Tiny Torpedo for topwater. Pretty fun to catch a 2-3 pound trout on a 5' rod with lite line. Never lost one of them.

Did have a 30-40 pound tarpon blow up on the bait and it was basically a drag smoking line stripping affair.


----------



## Son

Had a feller recently telling me of crop damage permits taking over 70 deer from a farm up near Kolomoki Mounds. I know there are some hunting leases around there, and they ain't cheap. Some club is going to wonder where all the deer went. Hope that ain't happening anywhere near my hunting. I'm going to be watching for buzzards now.


----------



## talisman

yeah thats a lot of deer to be taken at one time. dont they shoot them at night ?


----------



## florida boy

Son said:


> Had a feller recently telling me of crop damage permits taking over 70 deer from a farm up near Kolomoki Mounds. I know there are some hunting leases around there, and they ain't cheap. Some club is going to wonder where all the deer went. Hope that ain't happening anywhere near my hunting. I'm going to be watching for buzzards now.



Thats real great ! I dont hunt to far down the road......


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> yeah thats a lot of deer to be taken at one time. dont they shoot them at night ?



like you, I wonder how long it took to kill that many. We pay alot of money to hunt and we also pay alot for food that they grow.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,they are gonna skin ya one way or another,get ya to lease there land,or dry up the adjacent woods,watering all the time,lol,then get ya to purchase deer food they grow


----------



## Son

I just can't imagine such going on, saying they leave em lying in the field. Wonder if anybody has confirmation on depredation permits and how they are administered?
What a vicious circle. Property owners rent hunting land. Hunters manage for a huntable number, better size and quality. Then somebody can kill em off with permits and leave em rot. Here's what I see wrong with this action. A crop (much like feed) will attract deer for miles around. Concetrating em for a canned shoot. This can really get out of hand. I've heard stories of how the farmers may let others do the killing. Some eventually get tired of just shooting deer, so they begin seeing what's the largest buck they can get.  There goes your trophy deer you've grown by passing up younger bucks. Just saying, if this depredation thing is going on like I've been told. It's not good. How much money does farms contribute to DNR? I'm all for farmers, but I'm all for hunting too. There has to be a happy medium here somewhere. It only takes one week for irrigation to dry up all the ponds on our hunting lease. It takes weeks of rain to put it back, if and when it rains. A dry land farmer doesn't have a chance these days, they've all been put out of business.


----------



## Son

Remember how we've been taught that it's unethical if you don't do everything you can to retrieve game shot? How about it being unethical for one not to make a good shot? How one is stealing when they poach?  Is there double standards here? 
Tell me this shooting em off crops when the crops draw en in isn't happening.  But isn't it illigal to put bait out in front of your stand and hunt there?  Then it should be illigal to shoot deer out of season without a limit on crops.
How many of ya know, Georgia has passed a law requiring pickup trucks to belt up now? They kept on til they passed it. More regulations so they have more opportunity to get some revenue.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'm glad I hunt the pineland woods! No crops for miles! One of the good ol boys thats in our club,his job is to shoot does doing crop damage! Most shot are harvested by the labors that work on the farms! Or other less fortunate! That what I'm told! He also shoots every hog he sees! They do the most damage to the peanuts! They have traps as well! I've killed 6or 8 hogs this year myself! I gave away 3or4 this year to some local poor familys thia year! We set traps this afternoon ! The good ol boy sets them for us,We hunt them Fri. Sat. and Sun. Unset them if we don't catch Til next Wen. orThur. We hope to cook one sat. This weekend is swimming weekend! I would'n be surprized if a sharks tooth shows up! They get caught between our toes when we walk in the sandy bottoms! Wish us luck ttyl K


----------



## Son

I havn't heard of depredation permits being used next to our hunting yet.  half fo what's grown around us is feed corn, the rest if peanuts and cotton. One field in soybeans, but they ain't looking too good as it's a dry field. One farmer I know north of us said the turkeys are eating their peanuts up. Don't doubt it as I saw over 100 in one field the other day. The limit is three gobblers per hunter per season, so there's no way we can keep the turkey numbers in check. Just something to think about. If you have one deer per  twenty acres in 1600 acres of woods, that can look like a lot when they all go to a field. Imagine what a farmer thinks when he sees 80 deer in his field.  Of course that's hypethedical but possible. Say 70 of those are killed with permits, leaves 10 deer for 1600 acres. Who's doing the math on these permits?


----------



## Son

I'm not seeing an over population of deer. But what I do see is an over population of coons. Coons dig lots of peanuts, but do we see depredation permits for coons? Don't think so.


----------



## Son

That's right, I get more coon pictures than deer. Coons also eat corn, watermelons etc..   Bird eggs etc,  just opportunist at the extreme. Wish the fur trade would come back.
Here's a picture of the last Fort I visited. Port Lyautey Morocco. Took this picture with an ol Kodak Brownie camera, 620 film. Ancient stuff huh?
Over looking the mouth of the Sebou River, N. Africa.


----------



## florida boy

Son said:


> I havn't heard of depredation permits being used next to our hunting yet.  half fo what's grown around us is feed corn, the rest if peanuts and cotton. One field in soybeans, but they ain't looking too good as it's a dry field. One farmer I know north of us said the turkeys are eating their peanuts up. Don't doubt it as I saw over 100 in one field the other day. The limit is three gobblers per hunter per season, so there's no way we can keep the turkey numbers in check. Just something to think about. If you have one deer per  twenty acres in 1600 acres of woods, that can look like a lot when they all go to a field. Imagine what a farmer thinks when he sees 80 deer in his field.  Of course that's hypethedical but possible. Say 70 of those are killed with permits, leaves 10 deer for 1600 acres. Who's doing the math on these permits?


I agree ..... Here in Fl the people that get the depridation permits are not aloud to remove the deer after they have been shot unless it is going to a " needy "program .


----------



## Bear10

A friend down here in Florida told me on the farm they are hunting, they received permits to shoot the deer at night and Florida just passed a law that they could keep the deer they shoot and they didn't have to leave them in the field. I know for a fact any deer they kill will be eaten and not wasted. They only got a few permits because the farm is small. I like that they are regulated and can't just shoot every deer they see.


----------



## Son

One told me the Ga permits were for does only. But what about nubbin bucks that are not identified til they're on the ground?
Just picked a fine watermelon from the flowerbeds. We're all full as  a tick now.  Have about 8 more on the vines.  Bigg'uns too. I like flowers, but I always plant a few things to eat in my flower beds. Waiting on some eggplants to get big enough now. About next week they will be ready.


----------



## stealthman52

and it cost too much to high fence the crops,maybe dnr should make bait legal,like SC,might help feed the deer,keep em off crops a little


----------



## Son

It just frost my toes to think of all the time and money we spend to support wildlife and hunting. To see it taken down and wasted under the guise of depredation.  There has to be a better way to handle this problem so that it will be fair to the wildlife, farmer and hunter.


----------



## Swamprat

The problem we have over here in NW Florida is that folks with depredation permits think it applies to every property they come across. Quite a few folks get busted during this time of the year for using the permit on land they don't own nor farm.

I always thought in Georgia if you had one that you could not process the deer for consumption. I think Florida was the same way but might have changed it.

A farmer down the road has one and has told me to shoot whatever I see in his crop fields no matter what time of the year. I basically pass but have at times tried to see if I could hit a deer at 5-600 yards with the .308 or .280


----------



## Son

I've had young fellers in past years tell me. They get permits from farmer friends, the hunt for the biggest bucks in velvet. I'm thinking the permits are suppose to be for does. Need to quit guessing and look it up I guess.


----------



## blakely

Son, did you hear any names relating to the depredation kills around Kolomoki? If so, PM me, I'm kinda interested in knowing which farmer it may have been. The land I hunt borders the state park.

Thanks


----------



## Bear10

Swamprat said:


> The problem we have over here in NW Florida is that folks with depredation permits think it applies to every property they come across. Quite a few folks get busted during this time of the year for using the permit on land they don't own nor farm.
> 
> I always thought in Georgia if you had one that you could not process the deer for consumption. I think Florida was the same way but might have changed it.
> 
> A farmer down the road has one and has told me to shoot whatever I see in his crop fields no matter what time of the year. I basically pass but have at times tried to see if I could hit a deer at 5-600 yards with the .308 or .280



The law has recently changed in Florida from my understanding. The guys I know with the permits would not shoot a deer unless they were aloud to process it. They don't believe in letting a deer rot in a field. I wish more people thought like this.


----------



## Son

Don't know the farm, just ran into the guys in town. People strike up conversation with me as they recognize me from my newspaper outdoors column.  The Editor needs use a more vague picture so I can get out of the grocery store. Even women stops me and talks hunting and fishing. Actually the picture he uses isn't that clear, but people still pick me out. Stop at a license check, and they want to know where the fish are biting. How many bucks did I get last season etc..  If I see the guys again, I'll ask. Pretty far from where I hunt, so it wasn't important to me. Jim at camp says he hears no shots, so it must not be going on around us.


----------



## Bear10

I saw my friend that has the permits today and he read them to me. They expire 10/31/10. They have to tag the deer before they can remove the deer from the field. They received one tag per 20 acres. It didn't specify buck or doe only.


----------



## Son

I've ask about the crop damage permits in Ga. Was told, it was for does only, and only the permited person could do the shooting.

This morning, took a tour around our hunting woods, no buzzards anywhere and I saw several deer and turkeys. In fact, had to move my camera cause the turkeys have found the corn.  Had multiple does, yearlings and dozens of turkey pictures.  Also trimmed some limbs hanging in front of couple ladderstands. Then it got hot and I left.


----------



## stealthman52

thats a rough life.....trimming limbs,lol,but somebodys got to do it,be on deer recon.......lol


----------



## Son




----------



## stealthman52

I think you are full up on turks


----------



## kmckinnie

At first, I thought son was the expert turkey killer! The odds are stacked in his favor!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL  HAHAHA  Way to go  K


----------



## Son

My last Spring hunt, I had ten gobblers standing in front of my chair blind. Just took my pick of a huge double beard and let the rest go on. The secret to turkey hunting from a blind is. Get the blind in a good location, (where turkeys like to be) call a little (limited) Then take a nap. When a gobbler shows up, he will gobble, drum and strut for the decoy. (my decoy is named Gertrude). You wake up and shoot.  Nothing to it. My theory is, why stay awake straining your eyes all morning?  After you get your turkey, you're all rested up for cleaning the thing.


----------



## stealthman52

wow,sound like Son's got it down pat


----------



## Son

If ya'll need any pointers on deer hunting, I got that figured out too.  lol
Some folks just try too hard..


----------



## stealthman52

Son, dump some of them pointers out,heck,I am still learning


----------



## Son

Two things I've really noticed about when I see the most big bucks. Most are at mid mornings, or right before dark. That's why you wont see me getting out before daylight. Best time to hunt in the mornings is after everybody else has left for lunch. Best time to hunt just before dark is when nobody has been in your woods for a couple days.


----------



## Bear10

The radar just showed the woods getting a much needed shower.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you are right about that,deer know when hunters leave for lunch,and at your place they also probably freak when they see other vehicles than that little black S10


----------



## Son

I've noticed. Deer like the family pet, get to know vehicles and their sound. Like on the farm I used to manage, the deer in our club woods sometimes stand and watch me go by. They don't like you to stop though. I've been trying to round up 100 amp square D  breakers for the camp. Got one so far.


----------



## stealthman52

why you needing more than one breaker?,you guys gonna hunt or just camp?,sound like chevy chases christmas vacation movie,when randy quaid tells chevy chase," that there is an RV,I


----------



## stealthman52

think I would rather want one than to have one


----------



## Son

It's been a rainy day, and still raining. Wanted to go to the woods and look around, maybe do some trimming. Glad to get the rain though, everything was so dry. Forcast is for chances of rain for the next week. Wish I had some food plots in.


----------



## talisman

with all the browse and those peanuts around i think they should have plenty to eat. I rode through the club a week ago and the rain sure has made things grow


----------



## Son

Oh it's going to be good. Thick and lush will allow many of those ol bucks to be almost anywhere in the place and feel secure. Grapes are falling right now, oaks have plenty akerns on em, but I don't see many persimmons. Bow season should be good around those farm fields. Mid season, I will go thick, the thicker the better. Late season, will hunt chasing sign. Most of the time, I'll be napping. lol


----------



## stealthman52

napping?,what type you gonna be making?


----------



## stealthman52

no rain down here,dry weekend,did front pads on both trucks,going up sept 11th to plant rye


----------



## Son

Hope ya didn't buy those cheap pads... 
My popups have a cot in em. And a small cooler with food and drink. Shucks, i hunt to enjoy myself. The heck with roughing it like I've done over my younger years. That's for those young guys.


----------



## stealthman52

bought the duralast lifetime pads for both trucks, no ceramics,thats for you guys that ride thru mud puddles and worry about seeing brake dust on wheels,lol


----------



## talisman

Bow hunting in south Ga is so hot its tough to do. Son do you have many bow hunters


----------



## Son

We've never had many interested in bowhunting. But with new members, will see how it goes this year. Yes, it's hot and tough after about 9 in the mornings. I've done some but usually don't shoot anything. Took a doe some years back. Most of what walks up on me in bow season are young bucks, and I don't want em. Save my buck limit for the big guys. I can remember my younger years, bowhunting in S Fl. Standing on a stand and listening to the sweat dripping off my elbows. I've bowhunted almost naked, with nothing on but pants. Shucks, last year I killed a buck first day of muzzleloader season stripped down. Pants and the orange pumpkin vest is all I had on for clothes and was still hot. I don't see many locals bowhunting, guess they're too busy getting the crops in. Tried to start an archery club here back in the 80's, was no interest.


----------



## Bear10

It's hard to bow hunt in the south due to this heat. I like the camping experience more than the bow hunting. Especially when you have a good group of guys in your camp. I wish bow season started in the middle of October instead of sept.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,you got that right,I sold my bow last year,no more sweating when i hunt,like Son,I bowhunted since i was 10,but hung it up at 54,55 now and will only go if its cool,if its 80° opening day of gun in Ga,I will stay home.


----------



## Son

Just think, they're probably hunting in SC already.  I've done it and it was hot.

Put my camera in a new spot last week, They're hanging out in the same place as last year. Put some feed out today to get more pictures. Had several large bodies on camera with their heads out of view. Here's a couple that just happen to be in the right place.


----------



## Bear10

Those daytime pics are the best!


----------



## Son

Yeah, don't get color at night. Should get some good pictures from this spot, did last year. Lots of bucks.


----------



## stealthman52

Gm Son,good pics,keep em coming


----------



## Son

I'll probably have some good picts the next time cause I've baited em up now. Thinking about putting my other camera out, over where that 11 point was hanging out last year. I passed on two bucks last year due to broken racks. Both would have been over 200 pounds. Everybody will be looking for them this season. I know where they hang out.  Maybe I could raffle off that information and make some gas money.,


----------



## stealthman52

Wow,I cna see it now,subscribe to Son's Big Buck locations


----------



## Bear10

I'm willing to buy Son some brake pads or a sensor for some good info.lol


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,you might better re-think that,he might be easy,but he ain't cheap,lol


----------



## Son

Last season, I averaged passing up over 20 bucks per month. 28 in December alone. That's not bad when you consider, most of the time in the blind, I'm napping. There's places where you can see deer, and there's places where you don't see as many. But when you do see something, it's usually a buck. Spring gobbler season, I bet i passed on over 40 gobblers. Considering different trips, some may have been the same. Most gobblers called up at one time was ten. Magic? NO, it's all about knowing the area, and where the game likes best. Took a few years to acquire that knowledge, and keeping up with em throughout the year. Brake pads...........? Hmmmmmmmmmm that might work.


----------



## Bear10

stealthman52 said:


> Bear,you might better re-think that,he might be easy,but he ain't cheap,lol



I learn more and more everyday.lol  I sure don't want any cheap advise.


----------



## Son

All jokes aside, we're going to have a big time this season.


----------



## talisman

Im looking forward to our upcoming season on a new club and meeting new hunters


----------



## Bear10

Stealth,

Have you been fishing lately?


----------



## stealthman52

Bear, don't let that wise ole bird fool you


----------



## Son

Checked the camera, same ol does and little buck.


----------



## talisman

those big bucks arent moving much yet. they are smart and stay in the shade


----------



## Son

I saw a big buck on the main grade last week. And some awesome tracks on road one this week. Those big boys are hitting the peanuts late at night.


----------



## kmckinnie

I don't think son wants to show yall the BIG BUCK pics! We'll see them after hes shot! LOL Just kidding around! HaHaHa


----------



## stealthman52

K,you might have a point there,lol


----------



## Son

Aw come on ya'll, surely you don't think I would hold out on ya....do you..?  Secret maps, five bucks each...  lol


----------



## kmckinnie

Son said:


> Aw come on ya'll, surely you don't think I would hold out on ya....do you..?  Secret maps, five bucks each...  lol



With pics?....lol


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008

We got some niicceee pics this past week of some deer in Grady Co. only bad thing is they was at night except for one. Looks like I better get mine early before duck season get started!


----------



## Swamprat

See that everybody is well....

Sorry I ain't been here much lately, have been busier than a one armed oyster shucker. Putting in control for about 136 miles of utility corridor. Right now I am close to home around Quincy/Havana but will soon be heading East with a slight 36 mile detour South past Tallahassee.

Great to have this work, beats sitting at home but I will have upcoming for a month or so several 6-7 day work weeks. Bad thing is I just get paid for 40, get paid well but now is when you wish you are hourly. It does even out though when you get the slow weeks and you might be there for 30-35 hours and still get paid for the 40.


----------



## Bear10

Swamprat said:


> See that everybody is well....
> 
> Sorry I ain't been here much lately, have been busier than a one armed oyster shucker. Putting in control for about 136 miles of utility corridor. Right now I am close to home around Quincy/Havana but will soon be heading East with a slight 36 mile detour South past Tallahassee.
> 
> Great to have this work, beats sitting at home but I will have upcoming for a month or so several 6-7 day work weeks. Bad thing is I just get paid for 40, get paid well but now is when you wish you are hourly. It does even out though when you get the slow weeks and you might be there for 30-35 hours and still get paid for the 40.



I figured since we haven't heard from you that you were on vacation.lol Good to hear everything is going good. Don't let this heat get you.


----------



## stealthman52

Swampy,you are right,better to be working than being a porchman,lol
Don't get too hot out there now,my crews tell me its been a scorcher anywhere you are.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear, nope have not been,friend of mine has been going red fishing,but not doing to good,he caught 4 reds yesterday,3 were shorts,1 oversize


----------



## Bear10

It's almost to hot to fish. I'm trying to figure out how I can say it's to hot to work.lol


----------



## Swamprat

Bear10 said:


> I figured since we haven't heard from you that you were on vacation.lol Good to hear everything is going good. Don't let this heat get you.



I wish I was on vacation, I did take one around July 4th, the rest I save for hunting season.

It has been cooler temp wise than a few weeks ago but the humidity is still up there so basically you just bathe in your own juices some of these stray showers and clouds are making it not to bad for the most part.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Swampy,you are right,better to be working than being a porchman,lol
> Don't get too hot out there now,my crews tell me its been a scorcher anywhere you are.



I wouldn't make a good porchman, not until I am at least 80 or so.

I know down in your area it always seems 10 degrees hotter than what the thermometer says. I have worked in some of those burnt out groves around Winter Haven and Polk County during the summer and it was just brutal, no seabreeze and you watch the storms just roll by you from a hilltop.

Once dug a section corner up in a grove that was under six feet of sugar sand, we had a pit probably 15 foot across just to prevent the sand from caving back in. At first you would dig out six inches only to watch it fill back in with 4. Frustrating.

Back before anybody thought of taking pictures but it was a all day event just about. Was for a court case so we had to get it.


----------



## stealthman52

Swamp,its hot, went out today to get a visual on a GLO capped section corner,its stamped 1923may 
take a picture of it Monday,will be filing CCR's ,seems a lot of re-surveys took place around the lakes in Eastern Polk Co


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Swamp,its hot, went out today to get a visual on a GLO capped section corner,its stamped 1923may
> take a picture of it Monday,will be filing CCR's ,seems a lot of re-surveys took place around the lakes in Eastern Polk Co



If I recall back in the 20's there was alot of remonumentation that took place where the goverment had the old lightwood or cedar posts replaced with iron pipes and a GLO cap. I also seem to recall that during the depression in the 30's the program was still going and they had the CCA or whatever the program was called doing it as well. They paid folks by how many corners they replaced and they had some sort of a record card that described what was there and what they replaced it with.

Nowadays unless it is remote you won't find a lightwood or cedar post and if you do it has no scribing so in order to verify you have to dig stumps. I have been in two places that had the original line hack marks from the goverment surveys back in the 1840's, one line is in or was in the Ocala NF in some remote swamp and the other is off the Apalacicola River in a area I will not divulge.


----------



## Bear10

Happy Birthday to my daughter today! She turns 4 today, but acts like she is turning 14. She gets that from her mom's side of the family.lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Bear10 said:


> Happy Birthday to my daughter today! She turns 4 today, but acts like she is turning 14. She gets that from her mom's side of the family.lol



Happy Birthday to your daughter!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoooo!!!! If you think she acts like 14 at 4 yo, wait until she is actually 14!! Hope you all have a nice day with her.


----------



## Son

Happy Birthday to her. I remember those days, but mine are all grown now. Youngest is in China for 11 months teaching English. Guess they want to be able to understand us when they take over.


----------



## Bear10

Thanks everyone. She is very excited!


----------



## gagirl320

Hey guys, wondering if ya'll can help me out. My husband has been hunting Mayhaw for the last 4 yrs and nothing. Yall have any suggestions on public land for him & our son? We live in Whigham and he has also hunted River Creek nothing there either.


----------



## Son

I know a fellow who hunted Mayhaw last year, he got a doe in a week of hunting. Have him look at Seminole. I live down on the lake and see lots of deer around. The best way to be successful on a management area is to use the other hunters to your advantage. When looking for deer sign watch for hunter sign. When you find a thick area with no hunter sign. That's where you want to hunt. And always approach the area from downwind. Also helps to keep the most open area to your downwind side. Public areas can be tough to hunt, but possible. There's game in Mayhaw.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> I know a fellow who hunted Mayhaw last year, he got a doe in a week of hunting. Have him look at Seminole. I live down on the lake and see lots of deer around. The best way to be successful on a management area is to use the other hunters to your advantage. When looking for deer sign watch for hunter sign. When you find a thick area with no hunter sign. That's where you want to hunt. And always approach the area from downwind. Also helps to keep the most open area to your downwind side. Public areas can be tough to hunt, but possible. There's game in Mayhaw.



That's good advice. I have a couple of friends who hunt Seminole and are successful every year.


----------



## Son

Bear, radar is showing lots of rain around. I'll be up to the woods tomorrow. Wanting to mow down the middle of the main grade, and maybe some of the plots. Need to get those weeds down so the seeds don't stop up our radiators. Just had em boiled out of my truck rad and evaporator, seeds, dust etc had stopped it almost completely up.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,it looks you getting the rain right now,keep your powder dry,lol


----------



## Son

It Hasn't rained here or at camp. But the electricity has been out at the camp for about three hours now. All we've gotten so far is thunder and clouds. Jim said he ran the tractor out of diesel, hope it's not hard to start when I get there in the morning. Last time that happened, we had to bleed the lines.


----------



## Bear10

Those diesels can be a headache when they run out of fuel. It's amazing how something as small as a seed can clog things up. Good luck tomorrow. I'll be having a birthday party at my house with about 15 four year olds. I hope I survive.


----------



## Son

Well, at least it's only four candles. When I light my cake, I need a burn permit.


----------



## stealthman52

now thats a good one Son


----------



## Son

Today...............
Thanks a bunch to Kenny and his Bro for mowing the main grade, road six and five. They also mowed two food plots. We're getting ready for the season. Next will be air conditioned stands.


----------



## stealthman52

how many units you gonna need?,you need the solar powered units right?


----------



## kmckinnie

I would just pull a camper to the food plot!!


----------



## Son

The humitity was so bad today. In about 30 minutes, it looked like you've been for a swim. Except for me, I was riding around in an air conditioned truck. The one I just recently spent a bunch of money on.


----------



## stealthman52

don't know about but I am ready for some 41°


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Today...............
> Thanks a bunch to Kenny and his Bro for mowing the main grade, road six and five. They also mowed two food plots. We're getting ready for the season. Next will be air conditioned stands.



It's good to have members that help out! Thanks.


----------



## Bear10

I survived the birthday party. Those kids had a blast! I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## Son

Yep, only about 15 plots and a few more roads to go. Mowing the roads keeps the weed seeds out of our radiators. A problem that recently cost me over 300 bucks in repairs. Bruce is getting the harrow ready so we can do the plots. That's why we're getting em mowed and ready.


----------



## stealthman52

you know ole bruce will get r done,tell him don't hold back


----------



## Son

Bruce, If I can get him away from the computer. He's become a puter potato. Actually, it's too hot and humid to do anything outside. And the gnats are vicious this year. Just to walk down to the dock, I put on my skeeter jacket and headnet.  Went down and fed the tame galinule this morning, and checked out the stumpknockers. A gator has uprooted the bonnets for about 40 yards in the last couple nights. Fixing him a gator hole I guess.


----------



## stealthman52

better put you a bounce sheet under brim of your cap to keep them gnats off you


----------



## Son

We're getting a flood of a rain here at the lake, and up at the camp. Still raining at 9:48 PM.  Glad to get it.

9:53, here it comes again.  Bad lightening too.


----------



## talisman

Son we enjoyed messing around up in the woods with you and will be glad to help soem more just let me know whenm your going back up to do some more mowing and planting.


----------



## Son

I bet it's wet in the woods today. It's a good time to break ground, soft and damp. Except for a couple that might stick the tractor.
Not much more to get the harrow rebuilt. Then we'll hit it again. The mowing of the plot spots can be done anytime, just whenever anybody gets over there.


----------



## stealthman52

don't forget to lock your hubs


----------



## stealthman52

we got 4" rain yesterday in about 1.5hrs


----------



## Son

Checked the camera couple hours ago.


----------



## talisman

is he out of velvet


----------



## Son

No


----------



## talisman

i can see him better now i ddint think he would be out of velvet yet


----------



## Son

They usually come out of velvet the first week of archery.


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> i can see him better now i ddint think he would be out of velvet yet



You never know about those deer on Son's place. He might have them trained to lose their velvet early.


----------



## Son

Pets


----------



## Son




----------



## Bear10

Those are good pets to have. I'd like to see there Dad about November.


----------



## Son

He's hanging around, might eventually get some pictures of Dad and grandpa.


----------



## dc410n1

Son, you still hanging out at Kirkland Creek. I miss that place, Scott and I are coming this Dec to bust some deer see ya there, Later.


----------



## Son

Left Kirkland Creek Christmas week of 2002.  Just before Doc passed away. Looked after that farm and game for over 13 years, we had some good years there. Good luck to ya, the place looks more open than when I managed it. I recently had an opportunity to manage 2000 acres of hunting property. Remembering how much work it was, tractors, repairs, planting, building and maintaining roads, I decided to stay unemployed. Keeping up with my 1600 acre lease is enough worry for this old guy these days.


----------



## stealthman52

I seen a hartford buck there,when I went in there looking for Son,could of popped him out the window of truck,it was around noon,but it wouldn't been right.


----------



## kmckinnie

Was son lost!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Son

No, Son not lost, camp was lost three days...  lol

When I managed the Kirkland Creek farm, folks would come in looking for me all the time. I had a lease next to the papermill and in Mayhaw at the time. Stealth was hunting the small papermill lease.


----------



## stealthman52

I took two off the small papermill lease,pop missed a good un,friend of mine seen a good un,but couldn't get a cap off,the negatives about that place was locals could hunt it when they knew you were not around,it was surrounded by roads,no fences.
locals would dump there deer remains along railroad to show us they were hunting it,but there will always be someone wanting an edge,always be poachers,always be comeptitors,but they won't get a check in the mail for the biggest buck shot,although,come to think of it,they got that going now,big buck contests,just like bass tournaments,driven by the thought of money,I bet it will make some cheat and shoot em at night,they catch people all the time cheating in fishing tournaments,lol.


----------



## Son

The lease next to the papermill was tough to control. A small community had loose dogs. Dirt road running along the back had road hunters. One day I was in a stand down the hill from that road, probably a 150 yards or so. A truck came down the dirt road, jumped out and shot several times at a deer running my way. I hollered, and they left. And worst of all, most times when going in there to hunt, somebody would call DNR and have em come and check you out.


----------



## Son

I've never minded DNR checking, but that place was layed out so, if anybody drove in and out, your hunt was over. Several times I would be in there sitting in a blind and watch DNR drive around. I figured it was some local calling em, who wanted to harass. The locals had hunted it free until I leased it. Now the papermill has bought the property back and it's not leased. I saw a lot of bucks there, but only shot one eight. Passed all the rest. I think Bruce took a 7 point the first year. Saw a couple good ones down next to the RR, but couldn't get a shot. Had some nice food plots in there though.


----------



## stealthman52

we are gonna plant some rye plots,small patches,then have several mineral lick sites,mix black majic and trace min into the dirt,cover with leaves,let  simmer,lol


----------



## Son

If there's farms around, don't waste your money. They'll get all the minerals they need. Spend your money on something you can take naps in, like popups.


----------



## stealthman52

I hear ya,take my naps(nod offs) when I am 25 ft up,in my Summit,I believe you would have to work at it to fall out.


----------



## talisman

the humiditiy is so bad this morning you could cut ti with a knife. Bow season is going to be rough if its like this


----------



## stealthman52

Talis,thats exacterly why I gave it up last yr


----------



## Bear10

Someone needs to order a Canadian Cold front.


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> the humiditiy is so bad this morning you could cut ti with a knife. Bow season is going to be rough if its like this



maybe son has one of those fancy blinds with a a/c unit in it.


----------



## stealthman52

Son probably take a mini-fan for the pop up blinds


----------



## Son

Rode around the woods this morning. Saw some deer, could tell, one was a buck, and turkey gobblers. It got hot around noon. Passed on the cameras today, was too hot by the time I got around to it. Mowed a bit in camp.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Rode around the woods this morning. Saw some deer, could tell, one was a buck, and turkey gobblers. It got hot around noon. Passed on the cameras today, was too hot by the time I got around to it. Mowed a bit in camp.



How much water is in the woods?


----------



## Son

Water, what water?  None so far, the land has been sucking it up. If it keeps raining, we'll eventually have ponds again.


----------



## stealthman52

dang, no frogs to chirp when you hunt?


----------



## Bear10

There will still be plenty of crows to listen to.


----------



## talisman

Man got me a new rifle and just put a new leupold scope on it and im getting closer to being ready


----------



## Son

Another dry day at the Lake, but it stormed at the hunting woods.
I have no idea about how many people rely on this thread for information for the region I report on. If not many, I may consider having my club members join my forum so we can stay in touch. On the forum we can still post pictures etc.. It's an arrowhead collectors forum, but many of us hunt also.  In fact some hunt club members are already there. What's your thoughts on this? Anybody, not just my club members. Would like to hear your comments.
Son


----------



## Havana Dude

I'd love it. Ya'll let me know where to go. Plate been overflowing lately, plus puter problems at home, cable/phone and internet was out for 5 days due to lightning strike Saturday. I kinda enjoyed the peace and quiet for a change. Considering dumping all 3. One catch is, the kids need the net for homework quite a bit. Otherwise, I could ween myself off of it pretty quick. And the tv, nothing on it anyhow, did not miss it at all. I been catching up with ya'll at work, just aint got much to say.


----------



## kmckinnie

I Think its agreat idea! I've enjoyed reading the post! Some 
are informative! Your reports are daily! Great pics of everything we outdoors people do! I try to take more pics now! Some of our members to our camp use this chatroom now 6 including myself, opps 7 I forgot one! I look forward to reading this thread! It should be a very interresting hunting season! I'm looking forward to seeing yalls harvest! We found this at the house this week! 2nd one in aweek! They are crawlen now! As I learned from u! poat are better with pics!


----------



## Son

I got a kink in my neck now, looking at that snake. Looks like the world was sideways...lol
Whatever I post here, is usually posted on my forum under Hunting and fishing.  To join, PM me your email addy and a username. I'll send ya a pasword.


----------



## Bear10

Havana Dude said:


> I'd love it. Ya'll let me know where to go. Plate been overflowing lately, plus puter problems at home, cable/phone and internet was out for 5 days due to lightning strike Saturday. I kinda enjoyed the peace and quiet for a change. Considering dumping all 3. One catch is, the kids need the net for homework quite a bit. Otherwise, I could ween myself off of it pretty quick. And the tv, nothing on it anyhow, did not miss it at all. I been catching up with ya'll at work, just aint got much to say.



My wife would go crazy without TV & the Net. My daughter & I would have to leave home. I could do without the TV, but not the Net. It helps me keep up with people I don't have time to during the day.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, tell em I will trade arrowheads for rifles,as long as they are something I might want,no junkers,Browning,Sako,Winchester,Ruger,


----------



## Son

Stealth, you don't want to trade your sorry ten yet? The time's coming. I looked outside at mine this morning, and had go go back inside and get some caffiene to calm my nerves. Would like to mow some of the food plots this weekend. If anybody wants in on that let me know when you can make it.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you are right,time is coming,but gonna try to make it thru Obamanomics,hope for a better economy,really don't want any payments,there is plenty of metros to makem,lol


----------



## GAdreamin

Hey guys, 
I've been following all of your posts since before they "reset" your thread... I live in Orlando and make the weekend warrior trip up every weekend during deer season. I hunt in Sumter county, on about 6000 acres up there, and you guys always have the best and most informative information (year round) on here that helps me keep track of whats going on when I cant make it up!  I can't believe it has taken me this long to get my own account! Anyway... look forward to contributing now that I've taken the plunge and registered!


----------



## talisman

Welcome


----------



## COCHISE

Bear, holler at a brotha!


----------



## Swamprat

GAdreamin said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been following all of your posts since before they "reset" your thread... I live in Orlando and make the weekend warrior trip up every weekend during deer season. I hunt in Sumter county, on about 6000 acres up there, and you guys always have the best and most informative information (year round) on here that helps me keep track of whats going on when I cant make it up!  I can't believe it has taken me this long to get my own account! Anyway... look forward to contributing now that I've taken the plunge and registered!



Welcome aboard....you will get answers to your questions. They might not be the right answers but they are answers.

Anyway enjoy the fun here even though it is SW Georgia seems like half of us live in Florida.


----------



## kmckinnie

Where does the other half of
ya live! HaHa


----------



## Bear10

kmckinnie said:


> Where does the other half of
> ya live! HaHa



That's a secret. We could tell you, but then you would have to take us hunting on your club.lol


----------



## kmckinnie

We would have to hunt behind the house!
got one stand,it 8'by8' 14' feet high! 
Nice sleeping room! lots of deer! turkey heaven!
and yall can do the shooting! At the club I don't have a stand!
I hunt off of a fold out chair in the open!When it rains I hold a
unbrella! They only let me hunt there! We can all bring chairs! lol
I'll see ya where thr other half lives aswell!


----------



## stealthman52

K,Bear,what did yall do,run Son off?,or has he been too busy at the club mowing,planting,recon?


----------



## Bear10

stealthman52 said:


> K,Bear,what did yall do,run Son off?,or has he been too busy at the club mowing,planting,recon?



Well, he says he's been mowing.lol He actually has been mowing at the club lately. He has it looking good up there. It has been nice and cloudy the last couple of days up there. At least it's not 110 degrees. I think Talisman has been helping also.


----------



## stealthman52

tell Son don't let that tractor run out of diesel,lol


----------



## Bear10

He blames that on Jim.lol


----------



## Swamprat

Bear10 said:


> He blames that on Jim.lol



Ol Jim gets blamed for everything

Got a good rain over here in Washington County, it rained hard for a hour or so. We probably got 1 to 1-1/2 inches. First good rain we have had in several days.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,I remember him stating that on here,lol
I picked up a Browning Abolt Micro Medallion 308 today at Lakeland show today,might have to sell or trade my Prohunter,now I got four 308's.


----------



## Bear10

Nothing wrong with a 308. They've killed a many of critters.


----------



## talisman

I went up to lease yesterday and met up with Son and Jerome and they had that tractor working hard they did some serious work yesterday and it looks good


----------



## kmckinnie

I did the same all weekend! Just me and B K W! We planted more peas!!!!!!!!! The other peas from last weekend were up and the deer are loving them! Trimed shooting lanes,camoed a ground blind!It was nice, the rain had it cool for us! Were looking good for bow season!


----------



## talisman

Yeah it was nice out yesterday with the cloud cover and this morning had a little cool feel to it but it didnt last long


----------



## stealthman52

I wish you guys best of luck with the stick & strang,pray for cooler weather


----------



## talisman

well its a little cooler this morning since the humidity is gone


----------



## stealthman52

Talis,I hope you can order more of it


----------



## Havana Dude

ya'll done runned off on me again??


----------



## kmckinnie

Havana Dude said:


> ya'll done runned off on me again??



All you had to do is act right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Havana Dude




----------



## Son

I've been busy working on my trucks, can't keep one of em running, much less two.
Our club talk is now being held on my forum, so as not to bore anybody here.
CV axles for the front of a 4 x 4 ZR-2 don't even last a year. Having to change out both of em.
Now, got a jeep problem. Nobody can seem to figure out why the darn thing runs over 220 degrees. New radiator, hoses, water pump etc.. Runs at 210 without a thermostat. Put the thermostat in, and it goes to 220 to 230, then boils over when turned off. 
Thermostat is opening at about 185. That's right. Now I'm wondering if the waterpump isn't turning the wrong way. I heard there's two kinds. Each turns the opposite way. One v belt, and one serpentine belt. I've worked on this jeep all day.


----------



## kmckinnie

Have you check the head gaskets!


----------



## Son

Just recently had the head gasket replaced.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, hook a brudda up with that forum unless it's private. I was not bored at all, enjoy reading the info, and putting my 2 cents worth in when season is in. Oh well, one more reason not to come to woodys. Good luck with the trucks.


----------



## Buckfever

Son said:


> I've been busy working on my trucks, can't keep one of em running, much less two.
> Our club talk is now being held on my forum, so as not to bore anybody here.
> CV axles for the front of a 4 x 4 ZR-2 don't even last a year. Having to change out both of em.
> Now, got a jeep problem. Nobody can seem to figure out why the darn thing runs over 220 degrees. New radiator, hoses, water pump etc.. Runs at 210 without a thermostat. Put the thermostat in, and it goes to 220 to 230, then boils over when turned off.
> Thermostat is opening at about 185. That's right. Now I'm wondering if the waterpump isn't turning the wrong way. I heard there's two kinds. Each turns the opposite way. One v belt, and one serpentine belt. I've worked on this jeep all day.



This is correct. Does it have a fan clutch or electric fans?


----------



## stealthman52

I wondered why Mr.Son hasn't been on here,he is been working on trucks


----------



## Son

The jeep has a belt driven fan, and an electric fan, both working fine. Took the top hose loose, didn't see much flow from the pump, even without the thermostat. Three things left to check. Pump, head gasket, and timing.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,if remodel buisiness isn't happening,might think of opening Son's Auto Repair,sounds like you are mighty thorough..........


----------



## Swamprat

I thought this place has died cause I have not beeg around for awhile. LOL

Been way to busy but have been working 12-16 hour days so I can free my weekends up. Went to the lease Monday evening, saw a few yearling does from last year and one 4 point.


----------



## kmckinnie

They,everyone posting here had to slow down! They lock them around 1000 post! LOL k


----------



## Son

If you want really keep up with us Swamprat, I can hook ya up.
I've been busier than a one legged soccer player, working on trucks and going to the Doc. Havn't had a chance to check my cameras, go fishing or nothing lately. Read a poster in the Doc's office today. It said, "Arthritis is a natural aging process, there's no cure" Then it explains there are some treatments the Doc can administer that can help make it manageable. So, I went in for some management today. Took a shot, and it's working on the inflamation right now. Feels like heat, then itches, then fuzzy and I hope by tomorrow I can at least jump one foot high.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you missed the Jamboree at Citrus,I bet James was there shooting his recurve,picture of him on FBC with a nice Citrus buck.
Whats name of your underground or other webby site?


----------



## Son

Yes, I miss those old jamborees, but I don't miss the hard work I used to put in to em. After the first year as President, I never did get to shoot another Jamboree. The Game Commission and News people kept me too busy. Not to mention taking care of problems dumb people would create. I could have never done that job without the help of my wife Lois, and all the directors who worked. Don't know if you were in the Bowhunters Council when it almost went busted. A SEC and Treasurer had spent the money and when Jamboree time came up. Billy Adams and a couple of his directors had to foot the bill. Paying themselves back after the jamboree. James, Harold and I went to the meeting in LongWood Fl, at that meeting they voted me as President, James and Harold as Directors. I immediately fired all Directors who never help out, then notified the Sec and Trea that they would be prosecuted if they didn't come up with the money. I got the 500 bucks and put it in a bank with two names on the account. Later found out those two had stolen the money from a local club (where they were treasurer) and they had to get em. We built the club back up, from about 100 members to a couple thousand in just a short time. I remember one Jamboree, there were almost five thousand that come thru during the three days. Not all registered, but came to find out what it was about. Latest news. I heard Creasons Archery has finally gone out of business in Inverness. Good folks they are.


----------



## Son

Old stories about Florida archery tournament days. As you know we all started out with long and recurve bows. When compounds came out, we joked about hunters riding em to their stands. After several tournaments we notice compounds where shooting higher scores. We broke down and bought compounds. My first was a model T. 
Another story. James, Harold and I went to a tournament in Lakeland. We shot barebow. We were the only ones that showed up to shoot that class. After the shoot, the scores were posted and we won 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Lol.    Hey, we didn't know we were the only one's that would show up. We had paid the fee, shot the range, and competed against one another. When they started calling out the scores and winners. Our names were erased from the board, and our names were not mentioned. True, we hadn't done much, but it was embarrassing to see em erase our names without a mention why. We never went back to a Lakeland shoot.
Bowhunters Jamboree. One time at the running deer target. Nobody would shoot it if I shot.  The word had gotten out that I could miss a still target, but was death on anything moving. Same thing happened at a Gasparilla shoot one time.
Those old days were some of the best. Now we're trying to make more good days, but it's tough with this economy.


----------



## stealthman52

Yep,I used to like shooting the jamboree,even after working it,last time i shot it,Dan Perez won overall,Ridge archers could not believe it,so they shot with us the second day,after he turned in high score on first day,and i think he aced the second day.
In this economy I can only afford to gun hunt,lol.
I think Larry Baxley was best bare bow shooter I ever seen from Fl.


----------



## Son

Yep, Baxley was the best bare bow archer, but he had trouble hitting game. Targets, no problem. Guess he got shook up when a deer approached.
I've had club members calling, saying they wont be hunting because it's too hot. I wont be either, too hot and too dry for me. Shucks, can't tell a fresh track from an old one.
Put out a second camera about a week ago. Moultrie flash model. It said batteries 80 % when I put it out. Checked it today, and it had two pictures of my hand, and the batteries were dead. I don't have that problem with the IR camera. Batteries last forever in it.
On the IR camera, had two different bucks, and eight and a six point. Still in velvet. They're moving at night this week. Last week, they were moving in front of that camera in the mornings around 7 or so. Probably wont get as many pictures as I was. Cause I quit baiting the camera sites two weeks ago. No food, and they don't come by the cameras much.


----------



## stealthman52

I was thinking of getting a new small IR Stealthcam,they run on AA batts,the guy I work with has 14 stealthcams and loves em,they hunt Madison Co,Fl.,he flew out tonite to Montana bowhunt for a week.all I could do is wish him the best.


----------



## Son

103 at the bank in Donalsonville Ga today folks. Too hot for me to hunt tomorrow... and the next day, Will wait for cooler days.


----------



## Havana Dude

Just got in from the hospital a little while ago..........again..........tired of going up there. My buddy I hunt with, has felt bad the last week or so. Couple Dr visits, and a trip to the ER, and was diagnosed with Leukemia last night. When it rains it pours. Neither one of us are the touchy feely type. We mainly see each other during hunting season, and usually the first time we see each other is in the woods, and we generally shake hands and catch up on the last 8 months of our lives. When I walked in that room this afternoon, he greeted my wife first, and then bear hugged me like I was falling off a building. He's about a buck 40 soaking wet, and I hover around 205. He was very emotional, and we just hugged for what seemed like minutes. Never in 20 + years have we done this. I think it was good for him, and for me, made it feel my visit meant something to him.

First my Dad, and now my hunting buddy. Ya'll send one up if ya will. I'm driving my folks' Motor home to Gainesville Sunday, setting it up, so he can start his TX on Tuesday. Stem cell cleansing/transplant. 2 months of that for him. Send one up for him as well if you will. Looks like I'll not be hunting much this year.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Just got in from the hospital a little while ago..........again..........tired of going up there. My buddy I hunt with, has felt bad the last week or so. Couple Dr visits, and a trip to the ER, and was diagnosed with Leukemia last night. When it rains it pours. Neither one of us are the touchy feely type. We mainly see each other during hunting season, and usually the first time we see each other is in the woods, and we generally shake hands and catch up on the last 8 months of our lives. When I walked in that room this afternoon, he greeted my wife first, and then bear hugged me like I was falling off a building. He's about a buck 40 soaking wet, and I hover around 205. He was very emotional, and we just hugged for what seemed like minutes. Never in 20 + years have we done this. I think it was good for him, and for me, made it feel my visit meant something to him.
> 
> First my Dad, and now my hunting buddy. Ya'll send one up if ya will. I'm driving my folks' Motor home to Gainesville Sunday, setting it up, so he can start his TX on Tuesday. Stem cell cleansing/transplant. 2 months of that for him. Send one up for him as well if you will. Looks like I'll not be hunting much this year.



HD....sorry to hear all of this. I guess he is going to Shands...top notch care.

As we get older the more I resent life throwing us these curveballs.


----------



## Son

Sorry to hear the bad news about your friend. I wish him a speedy recovery. Keep us posted on how he's doing.

Stealthman, did you ever see the plaque the Council awarded me?


----------



## Buck killers Wife

I like that!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Son,Im Kenny61s wife,I need a back door key also.To the other camp,if you know what I mean.Ill pm you with my information.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

I send my Prayers Havana Dude.I hope he gets better.


----------



## Son

I will fix ya up with a key.   I didn't go hunting today, worked a flowerbed instead.  Last one, now the yard looks OK.  It's humid and got pretty hot around 8:30.
Remember 9-11 and lets turn things around.


----------



## Havana Dude

Buck killers Wife said:


> I send my Prayers Havana Dude.I hope he gets better.



Thanks BKW, and all others.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,first time I ever seen the plaque,I just got back home from lease,worked all day in the woods Sat,made seven plots,seven sweet spots,seen the biggest deer with the widest rack I think I ever seen,walked up on him while i was on a quiet scooter cut,he was bedded down in indian cane in swamp,when i walked over there, after he white in my face,it was cool,damp,where he was bedded.He held tight till I got about 25yds of him,then busted out.


----------



## Son

That's probably the first and last time you'll see that buck. He knows ya now...lol
Too hot for anything outdoors. Couple hunters up from Miami said, they're going home. Said it's hotter here than in Miami. We don't have ocean breezes. No deer movement seen by either of em, so they're going to quit and come back when it cools off some. I knew better than to try and hunt. Just can't take the heat anymore, and don't want to. I remember the days of hunting in South Fl heat, cleaning game with all the flys, gnats, yellow jackets etc..  Youth does a lot of things that aren't done later in life.


----------



## stealthman52

you got that right about the heat,at 55,its trying me,all movement at our place is after dark30 right now.
I know where he is now,but that probably will change time Oct.17th arrives


----------



## Swamprat

We still have awhile before our archery season starts up here in NW Florida but I went to the lease this afternoon with my scoped 44 Mag pistol hoping to bust a hog.

Stalked in some areas that I knew even with all of this lack of rain still had mud wallows. Nothing till close to dark and I heard a couple fighting over something about a hundred yards away. Time I worked my way over to them it was pretty much to dark to do anything with them. Once in awhile I could hear them rooting around in the small pines 20-30 yards away but never saw them.

With this heat they did not start moving till almost dark. Did see a couple of does and a 4 point right before dark though.


----------



## Son

High 60's at daybreak this morning, but it didn't last long. Temps are climbing fast. Dry as a bone and dust in the air. Got out and preped the garden so I can plant some greens later this week.


----------



## Son

Nobody bowhunting today. Too hot, too many gnats, and it's just not enjoyable. Two hunters left this morning, said they could have shot some does, didn't want em. And saw one young buck in the three days they hunted. Somebody send us some rain, and cooler weather.


----------



## Havana Dude

Forecast said no rain all week. My grass needs it. Gave up on the garden(or what resembled a garden). On the plus side, even though temps are still on the high side, humidity is down, and it is actually pleasant in the shade with a slight breeze. As to hunting in it? I agree, too hot. Plus our season is not open yet


----------



## stealthman52

I agree wit vana dude,its too dang hot,maybe Oct 17th we can bear better temps


----------



## Havana Dude

Spoke with my buddy yesterday on the phone. He seemed a little down(understandably). He has 8 straight days of chemo, then another bone marrow biopsy to check for remission. Then 2 weeks in hospital for recoveryIf in remission, then the search is on for a bone marrow donor. Guys, his life got turned around in a matter of hours. He left his job to go to the ER on Thursday, and has been there ever since.It has thrown them for a loop big time!! Keep em lifted up if ya don't mind. Never know what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,stay positive,pray and do what you can,I wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## talisman

best wishes H.D


----------



## Son

If these cool mornings continue, I just might get my bow out. Thinking about using my Jennys Woody, 60 pound this year.


----------



## GAdreamin

Step mother has penciled two does the last two days.... shoots a pse x-force omen... Such a fast bow. 
Set up on some fleshy food sources, dropping deer like its her job... crazy lady... I'm headed up this weekend to camp (all the way from orlando) to hopefully do some hunting (when I'm not cleaning her deer of course.) good luck to all... I will update everyone when I return...


----------



## stealthman52

keep cool stuff coming,Fl bow season opens this weekend in central portion,a friend of mine hunts ap round Palatka,he drilled five last yr on 30 acres that his uncle didn't even hunt,near the house,lol.


----------



## talisman

been up at hunting club and its hot and dry and the knats are bad again. We killed 3 this weekend 2 were 4' long and one was 3' long so if your out walking aqround watch were you step


----------



## Son

Yep, gets hot around 10 to 11. Gnats and snakes are on the move.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,S10 is running like a new one,went to gun show today,tried to trade my 7mm Rem mag,had one offer of 400,brought it back home.


----------



## Havana Dude

Havana Dude said:


> Spoke with my buddy yesterday on the phone. He seemed a little down(understandably). He has 8 straight days of chemo, then another bone marrow biopsy to check for remission. Then 2 weeks in hospital for recoveryIf in remission, then the search is on for a bone marrow donor. Guys, his life got turned around in a matter of hours. He left his job to go to the ER on Thursday, and has been there ever since.It has thrown them for a loop big time!! Keep em lifted up if ya don't mind. Never know what tomorrow may bring.



Sadly, this may have been our last conversation. Just got in from hospital. He has taken a turn for the worst as his kidneys are starting to shut down. They gave him platelets to try and get his numbers up to a point where they coul ddo dialisys(sp?) . Last word is it did not help, and they are giving his kidneys 3 days to do what they are supposed to do. If they don't, the docs have said there is nothing they can do. He also can't be moved or transported because of his reliance on the ventilator right now. Please, if you pray, pray for his health and well being. I want to hear his rifle go off again on a cold November morning.


----------



## Son

Sad to hear such news. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thank You Son.


----------



## talisman

good luck H.D


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

HD, I will be praying for your hunting buddy and for you, as I'm sure this is a stressful time for you....On a lighter note, I just want to thank you, Son, Talisman, and Swamprat for keeping me and others updated on what's happening back home in SW Ga. I just moved to Clarkesville, Ga to take the Ag Ed position in Habersham Co, and I can tell you-this flatwoods boy feels out of place in the hills. I dont know when Ill be able to come back home and hunt with my dad and my best friend and his dad again, and it breaks my heart to even think about it. I have hunted with these guys since I was 4 years old and am now 22, so it will feel very odd not being at the Lucky Buck Hunting Club in Ft. Gaines on opening day this year, but yalls posts give me a taste of whats going on down there, and I do appreciate it and hope yall have a great year of hunting.


----------



## Havana Dude

Lucky Buck, and all, Thanks for your prayers. I just got an update 10 minutes ago, and they are saying it does not look good for him. Please continue prayers.


----------



## Son

In the woods to put up a ladderstand for bowhunting next week. Oh No, somebody got the bottom section of my stand. I had brought it to camp for a paint job. Members, check and make sure you didn't pick it up by mistake. It's gray with rustoleum red and measures 19 3/4 inches wide. My stand is too short without it. Anyway, took what was left of the ladder to my spot in the woods and layed it there, just in case the missing piece shows up. Looked in the creek and found two mudholes (rare for how dry things have been) In these two holes are hog wallows, with trails coming and going. Mud on the bushes and saplings up to my waist. Big hogs would be my guess. Two trails, so I put a camera on one trail to see if I can find out how they look. Bet it's boars. The reason I say that is, because there's no pig tracks. Only big hog tracks as round as a can of beans.  That's big. Anyway, this week is too hot for me to hunt.


----------



## Son

Oh, while out, found a deer trail worn as slick as a beaver slide. Gotta sit that one a few times. Next week I suppose.


----------



## kmckinnie

Good luck to ya! If you can't find the bottom half I sure could use the top half! LOL   Yall bring back the part To the stand!! Gotta love camp life!!!!! He He


----------



## dawg4028

Have not checked on this thread in a while.  Sorry about the bad news about your friend.  He is in our prayers.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sad to report, my friend Ricky passed away this afternoon about 4 o'clock or so. He is missed already. Just came home from their home to take some food. His wife and 19 yo daughter are Ok for now, but they are surrounded by family and friends. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. Gonna be some lonely days in the woods in the future.


----------



## Son

Sorry Dude. Sometimes, life doesn't seem fair. 
And yes, reality sets in when everybody goes home.
Only time heals, but it doesn't let you forget.


----------



## Bear10

HD,

Sorry about the loss. The suffering is over now. Prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## Bear10

Son,

Any luck finding that last breaker?


----------



## stealthman52

HD,sorry about your loss,prayers to the family,Son's right,you never forget.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks to you all.


----------



## Son

Bear, the fellows in the campers who will be using that new box said. They would pay for the breakers if somebody will pick em up. They know nothing about electricity. There's four campers there that will certainly be using it.
Went to the camp today to pick up my utility trailer. Took it to the dump and paid to empty it. Seems somebody took the liberty of putting some household junk in it. Not junk from the camp. I wont be leaving the trailer there anymore.
Guess I need to put up a sign saying. Take your trash with you. If you make a mess clean it up.
We don't have garbage pickup, and your mom isn't in the club.
Already have a sign saying. Shut your camper down if you're going to be gone for over a day.  Don't leave heaters or air conditioners on while you're not in the camper. Necessary to bring down the power bills.
Still too hot to hunt for most of us.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,sounds like you might need a camp warden,I thought your brother in law was there as camp resident?


----------



## Nicodemus

Havana Dude, my regrets on the loss of your friend. Our prayers go out to all concerned.


----------



## Son

Stealth, Jim's been sick lately. We've had him to the emergency room twice already. He's feeling some better now, and will be back out there. I pick him up couple times a week and bring him in for a good meal or two. He keeps the place mowed, and we hauled off some trash yesterday. Guess I need make a couple regulars, camp mods...


----------



## Havana Dude

Nicodemus said:


> Havana Dude, my regrets on the loss of your friend. Our prayers go out to all concerned.



Thank You Nic.

It was an honor for his wife to ask me to be a pallbearer. The man had countless friends. The viewing last night overwhelmed the funeral home as they said they had never seen such a crowd. Then the church today was standing room only, and the church probably seats 5-600 people. While it is sad to carry a friend to their final resting place, it was an absolute honor to be asked, given the amount of friends he had. I miss my friend.


----------



## Son

Good friends are far and few in between. It's going to be a strange hunting season this year, as I've lost a couple this summer too. We had hunted together ever since the early 1970's.
Hang in there, and don't let it get ya down.


----------



## stealthman52

every time i go hunting,always think of my dad,grandad,porter b.,they loved to hunt


----------



## Son

Yep, I often think about hunts of long ago, and how much hunting has changed.


----------



## Son

Disappointing, went to the camp in Miller/Early counties, and no rain yet. Looking at radar tonight, it looks like a line of rain is going NE, looks like it might get us this time. We put our 7 tons of lime on the plots, getting ready for planting. Just need some moisture so we can break ground.


----------



## stealthman52

why all the lime?,soil subpar?


----------



## Son

When you see persimmons and briars growing in ur food plots, they need land plaster (lime)   Makes a big difference. 60 degrees in SW Ga this morning at 8 AM


----------



## Havana Dude

Oh yea, temps heading in the right direction for sure. 

Took the daughter for another nuclear test this morning to check on the function of her kidneys. Ya'll may recall her surgery at the beginning of summer. The one they cut on is functioning great, but now the other is not at 100% looks like. That is pure speculation on my part, but we saw it on the screen plain as day. Have appt with doc next week to discuss results of this test. She is fine for now, having no problems, so not sure what the doc will recommend.


----------



## Son

Sure wish your daughter good luck with this. We're pulling for her.

Went to the woods today and checked the camera. Took awhile get to it, as I have it off road a good distance, and it's thick alders in a swamp. As I had already guessed from last weeks hog sign. It's at least three boars, two big ones' and a smaller one. Not good.


----------



## Havana Dude

I'm afraid thats what we will have again this year at our place. These cool mornings make me wanna go kill one. I may just slip in there Saturday morning if it stays cool. Good luck getting rid of them Son. 

And thanks for pulling for my daughter.


----------



## Bear10

Havana Dude said:


> Oh yea, temps heading in the right direction for sure.
> 
> Took the daughter for another nuclear test this morning to check on the function of her kidneys. Ya'll may recall her surgery at the beginning of summer. The one they cut on is functioning great, but now the other is not at 100% looks like. That is pure speculation on my part, but we saw it on the screen plain as day. Have appt with doc next week to discuss results of this test. She is fine for now, having no problems, so not sure what the doc will recommend.



Glad to hear your daughter is doing well! Keep her spirits up.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,I would put your Miami men on them hogs,they probably be more than happy to bag em,they love hog hunting


----------



## Son

I don't want to fool with em. Too big to load. They're laying up in a bog so thick you can't get in there without making noise, and feeding at night. Pretty smart, so they've been messed with somewhere before.

This little 8 knows where they are.


----------



## dawg4028

Any luck with acorns this year.  I found  great lookin' white oak drain with no acorns.  Some may fall but the crowns don't look to have to many.  This property is in Decatur.  Are you guys seeing a bad year for acorns to?  Thanks.


----------



## Son

Over in Seminole, Miller and Early counties, I've seen a few liveoak acorns. Very few persimmons too.


----------



## dawg4028

My yard here at home usually is a acorn wonderland.  I don't think I'm gonna have many here either.  I like it when its a fair year where they all are not bearing but just a few are loaded.  I may not be able to use that strategy but I will keep lookin'.  

Hope every body is getting ready with their smokepole.  I'm getting an itchy trigger finger myself.


----------



## Son

Looks like we're in for a stretch before more rain will show up. The last rain has already soaked up, top soil is dry again.


----------



## stealthman52

Better draw a rain turtle


----------



## Bear10

dawg4028 said:


> Any luck with acorns this year.  I found  great lookin' white oak drain with no acorns.  Some may fall but the crowns don't look to have to many.  This property is in Decatur.  Are you guys seeing a bad year for acorns to?  Thanks.



They are very scattered this year, but the ones I've found are full. It's either feast or famine with them. Good luck.


----------



## Havana Dude

Went to the swamp yesterday for the first time this year. Put a couple feeders out, and just generally  looked around for a while. It felt different to me, knowing my buddy will never be with us again for a hunt. It is dry in there right now. One mud hole in the four wheeler trail had about a gallon of water in it, thats all the water I saw. No pig tracks, or evidence of them being there,, but I'm sure that will change. Also, no fresh deer tracks either. Oh well, we got almost a couple months till gun opener, things will change.


----------



## Son

Our bow season has been open for weeks now, and I havn't been once. Got a hip holding me down. Took shots for it, and had a reaction. Trying to sit it out and see if it will get better on it's own. Old age ain't friendly. Stuff jumps on ya more often that it used to.
Took a ride around the woods to check the camera the other day, still a mudhole here and there. But most of the area is dry and dusty.


----------



## Havana Dude

Yes, the shotgun is loaded and ready. My baby girl is no baby anymore Homecoming dance last night, for her freshman year. Now I know where grey hair comes from.


----------



## Son

Sitting on the screen porch here at the lake, Noticed there was an increase in wildlife activity around 4:30 PM this afternoon. All kinds of birds and squirrels were running around. Tomorrow is suppose to be the coldest day so far this season. Should be a good day to be bowhunting.


----------



## stealthman52

thats a good sign,gun season isn't far off......


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Yes, the shotgun is loaded and ready. My baby girl is no baby anymore Homecoming dance last night, for her freshman year. Now I know where grey hair comes from.



HD....know your pain. My oldest is also a freshman and they had their homecoming dance last Friday. They grow up quick. Even though the pic you posted is small she looks like a beauty.

My motto is "keep em close, keep em safe, and show your love and support"


----------



## Son

Monday morning, 48 degrees in Donalsonville Ga. 45 in Atlanta. Hey, where did the gnats go?
Hunting weather has finally arrived. I remember this time last season, I was hunting without a shirt, just a mesh vest on. Muzzleloader opens next Saturday, better sight those guns in.


----------



## Havana Dude

Yea baby!!! Actually had to shut the window here where the puter is this morning!!! Got the weather, just need Thanksgiving to get here!! No worries mates, we all know it will get hot again, but sure is nice to wake up to these temps. Had the windows open for several days around here!!! Gotta fight them high utility bills somehow.


----------



## Son

High utility bills is right on. Ours has been the highest ever. Increase caused by fuel cost, more regulations and higher taxes.


----------



## Son

Saw deer moving this afternoon around 7
Weather's nice.


----------



## Son




----------



## Son




----------



## Bear10

Saw deer feeding this morning on the way to work about 5:45am. Maybe they will feed mid morning this weekend during muzzleloading.


----------



## stealthman52

Bear,I wish ya luck,I just hope weather stays cool when i go up Friday the 15th to Mcrae


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> HD....know your pain. My oldest is also a freshman and they had their homecoming dance last Friday. They grow up quick. Even though the pic you posted is small she looks like a beauty.
> 
> My motto is "keep em close, keep em safe, and show your love and support"



Hopefully this pic is a little bigger. Phone pic though. Yes they do grow up too fast. Other pic is her on her horse. I put the sunglasses on  Cricket.


----------



## Havana Dude

This is one of our smaller pickings of peppers from the garden.


----------



## Son

I saw a nice 8 point yesterday at 5 PM, he was still in velvet and right across the fence from our camp. Eating peanuts they dropped when picking I guess. Saw two does couple days ago, same place.
Almost all the bucks on camera are still in velvet. Got one spike and a three point that is out.


----------



## Son

Todays report from Early Co. Said he saw deer morning and evening, most coming and going to a peanut field. Bucks and does. A few scrapes have also been found, they do that every year as the velvet comes off. Means nothing if ya ask me, except they're feeling their oats.


----------



## Havana Dude

49 here in the big metropolis of Hayvanner. Gotta go to doc with daughter to get results of the nuke test.


----------



## Havana Dude

Good news. For now she is good to go. Both kidneys working good and about equal in production. She has to go back in 6 months for a re-check, same procedure. She will likely have to do this the rest of her life, but it beats the alternative. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers guys. 

My Dad is doing well also. He has begun his stem cell transplant procedure  and so far so good. With no complications, he should be home by Thanksgiving, maybe a little sooner.

Lost another good man last Saturday. My friend in Chipley, Fl., his father passed away after a long battle with cancer. He was a former Sheriff of Washington county, and had an extensive past in early figerprinting technology.


----------



## Son

glad to hear the good news about your daughter and Dad. 

Tomorrow, the black powder starts burning in Georgia.


----------



## Son

Too hot again. I passed on a young 8 and a doe the first morning of ML season. forecast is hot and no rain for at least two weeks. Not good. Out in Texas they say deer eat cactus, think cactus will work in our food plots?


----------



## Son

Hunting season interupted. Down and out for a few weeks for surgery coming up this thursday. Ya'll keep the thread going.


----------



## dawg4028

Best of luck Son with the surgery.  HD glad to hear the good news about yur daughter.  Surrounded by beautiful white oaks;  just ain't got acorns this year.  Food plots put in last Sat a week ago.  Need some rain.  Lots of coyotes.  Hope I get to take some out.


----------



## kmckinnie

You will be just fine Son! Hope noone fines the secrect ladder stand!


----------



## Son

If anybody finds my secret ladderstand, they will have to be lost. I don't mark anything. No ribbons, no visible trail, absolutely no clue that I have gone there.
I see some guys, mark beside the road, and ribbons going all thru the woods. These people must get lost in Walmart. They would have never made it hunting back in the day when Floridas Everglades Big Cypress country, and Gulf Hammock was wild. 40's and 50's. We hunted those areas without compass, no roads or any other crutch. Left camp on foot before daylight, and returned after dark. Unless something was killed, then you spent the day getting it out. Didn't see any ribbons, flags, bright eyes in those days cause you probably wouldn't go the same way every day. Or, camp would be picked up and moved in  a day or so if there wasn't enough game sign.


----------



## Son

Deer and turkey hunting these days are a piece of cake compared to what we used to do. We went by the seat of our britches, many times with several guys so we could afford the cost of the trip. And gas was high back then, anywhere from 21 to 27 cents per gallon. If we could come up with three or four bucks, we could make a fishing trip to Ocala Forest from the Tampa area, and back. And that was in an old Willys Jeep wide open at 50 miles an hour. I have to chuckle within when I see some of our modern hunters with all the new gear they've invested in. they have more money in all that junk, than my first three houses cost.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> If anybody finds my secret ladderstand, they will have to be lost. I don't mark anything. No ribbons, no visible trail, absolutely no clue that I have gone there.
> I see some guys, mark beside the road, and ribbons going all thru the woods. These people must get lost in Walmart. They would have never made it hunting back in the day when Floridas Everglades Big Cypress country, and Gulf Hammock was wild. 40's and 50's. We hunted those areas without compass, no roads or any other crutch. Left camp on foot before daylight, and returned after dark. Unless something was killed, then you spent the day getting it out. Didn't see any ribbons, flags, bright eyes in those days cause you probably wouldn't go the same way every day. Or, camp would be picked up and moved in  a day or so if there wasn't enough game sign.



I'm the same way. You will find my stand by accident unless I'm hunting close to a road that it can be seen from. The ribbons with caution wrote on them are the funniest.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks guys. I think she is going to be fine. 

What happened to the "Fall" temps? Built a "step down" addition to our deck today. A left over honey do from 2 years ago when I closed in the back porch and re-did a part of the deck with a screen porch. Glad thats over. Gonna do some landscaping around it come spring, but for now, I think I am caught up.....................NEVER around here!!! It was a hot around here today.

Son, I hope your surgery goes well, and you have a quick recovery. Heck of a time for this to come up huh? But, ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Son

I'm on light duty, don't anybody ask me to do anything... unless it's to eat some good camp cooking.
A picture always improves the post.


----------



## kmckinnie

Not all who wander are lost! Look what wandered in on JoshyMac Sunday morning!


----------



## Bear10

K

I hope I have some of his luck this saturday. Tell him congrats.


----------



## Son

That's a nice deer. Fire up the grill.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you gonna get to hunt any?,


----------



## Son

Should be able to hunt last two weeks of Nov and the rest of the season. Recovery time is suppose to be six weeks. Plan B in the beginning, ground blinds.


----------



## stealthman52

If I know you,you will bounce back like a new tennis ball,you might have to let Bruce ease up in your ladder stand,lol.


----------



## Son

Made it home today folks. The hernia was larger and deeper than thought. Tried to keep me one more day, but I showed em I could do for myself and walk around. Got home around noon. I'm sore, and need two buckets of sympathey. Doc said no work, lifting, pulling or anything like that for six weeks. I had him change it to six month. Nice to be home, even though all the nurses were pretty.


----------



## Son

Hey, where is everybody this morning. Must be opening day deer season. Good luck, and lets see the pictures.


----------



## Swamprat

Son, sorry to hear about your surgery right before deer season. Hope you have a speedy recovery.

Our archery opens next weekend, so for the last few weekends we have been shooting dove. Been so-so as far as the amount of birds but have had some fun shoots.

I am appreciating this cooler weather but we need some rain bad. Even the dust is waving a white flag right now.


----------



## Son

Oh it's too dry, but I'm enjoying the cool. At least I can sit out on the screen porch. I'll be out for a couple weeks, then maybe I can at least go to camp and shoot the bull some. Then maybe shoot the buck some too. Murphys law, took over some of my season this year. Looking forward to getting in the woods.


----------



## Son

Weekend report.   It's too dusty, but everybody had a good time.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,glad to hear you made it back home,six weeks or less you will be back in it,hard to hold a good man down.
I had a chance Sat morning,three snuck up on me in creek,it being dry and sandy bottomed,they move in there like ghosts,did not even know they were there at 25yds until the buck blew,then just stood there with his rear end toward me,never gave me any other place to shoot,so I waited,he finally made two bounces into the thick,the other two ladys follwed suit,no shot fired,thinking sat even or sun morn maybe I will see them again,it didn't happen,but I do know they are feeding on them acorns falling in the creek bottoms,hopefully next trip might do better.


----------



## Son

Yeah, Doc says about six weeks before getting actively hunting again. I just want the pain to go away for now.
First time I've missed opening day since I was in the Navy in the early 60's. I bet those ol bucks missed me. I can hear em talking to one another now, saying. Anybody smell where ol Son has been yet?


----------



## Son

Another dry day, in the 60's this morning in SW Ga.


----------



## Bear10

I hope it cools down before the weekend.


----------



## Son

Got a little warm today, Two hunters in camp gave it til it cools some.


----------



## stealthman52

too warm to hunt,how you getting around?
Is Gloria calling you crip?


----------



## Son

it's been rough, not too fast, and not doing much walking yet. Swelling is finally starting to go down some. Still sore as heck. You don't want none of this stuff. Incision is about seven inches long.


----------



## Son

Well, being laid up from surgery has done one thing. I've found out some of my hunt club members miss me. When things break down.  lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Dang Son, hoping for the best for ya. Hate the cabin fever. You'll be in the woods fore ya know it.

My Dad got his big dose of chemo yesterday evening, now a day of rest, then they do the stem cell transplant tomorrow. Then 2+ weeks in hospital while his immune system builds back up.Then 2-3 weeks of checkups everyday to check his levels. Last week they harvested the stem cells, 5 days, 5.5 hours each time.


----------



## Son

In youth we all feel as though we're indestructable. In the ederly age, we finally realize. Stuff can just jump on ya overnight. I've had three painful surgeries in less than 1.5 years now. Never know what's next. But, looking around and seeing what others are going through. I realize, it could be worse. Be thankful for every day you have good health.
Sure wish it would rain a bit...going for my checkup Monday. Starting to improve more each day, maybe by Monday i can walk straight.

Back in the 60's when I was in poor health the first time. But I still caught big bass. 12.5 pounds


----------



## Son

Hot and dry, havn't heard anything from the woods yet.


----------



## stealthman52

man,it looked like you had something back then,you looked poor,underfed,lol
you got that right,I thought you ordered some rain?,ole butch has done got his two bucks at his dads,said that four came to only little water hole on the creek,he took the biggest,an 8pt,165lbs,13in spread.


----------



## Son

Just  a reminder to my club members who read this thread. Refresh yourself with club rules, they apply to everybody, including me. Biggest complaint I get each year, is about too much fourwheeler activity during midday. It's a proven fact, the more activity, the less deer you will see. Improve your hunting while you improve your fellow club members and don't midday scout where others are hunting. I'm sure, they will return the favor and not ride around where you hunt. Hot and dry, but there's rain coming. It's sprinkling at Lake Seminole  as I type this. Looks like I may be laid up for a couple more weeks, still very sore, but coming along a little bit each day. Thanks to ya'll who have been checking up on me.
Son


----------



## stealthman52

Son, you got Bruce waiting on ya hand and foot when Gloria isn't there?


----------



## Son

Bruce is in Tampa for a grandaughters birthday party. He hasn't hunted one day this year so far. Says, he hasn't felt good enough to want to go. He wont listen, still chain smoking, and eating stuff that's hard on the body. Grease, seasonings etc..  Ya can't tell an Italian nothing. Or maybe I should say, Portaguese. How ever you spell it. He's always been more hardheaded than any of us.


----------



## Swamprat

Our archery season started yesterday (Oct. 23rd)

I sat it out for the opener but one guy I know shot a decent 8 bout 20 minutes before dark and then shot a 4 point right a dark. Another friend of mine said his son killed a doe Saturday morning.

A few other folks I know saw some deer but were either not up to their point standards, had fawns with them or were to far out. Some folks did not see a thing.

Saturday morning was nice and a little cool but it warmed up quick, still praying for much needed rain. At my place we have had basically rain one day in almost 2 months. We had a shower at the end of August then it was dry for close to 4 weeks and we had a rain day and that has been it.


----------



## Son

I see rain on radar that should get ya. They're calling for rain and showers for the rest of the week. Sounds good, if only it would happen. I'm still recouping, going back to the Dr tomorrow to see how I'm doing. Glad to hear some are having a good season.


----------



## Bear10

Still haven't seen any rain here. Probably want see any the way things look.


----------



## Son

No rain at Lake Seminole. or at Camp..yet. Still hoping.
Good report from the Doc today. He pulled some stitches and said the rest would come out next monday. Said my muscle tissue was in such great shape, he didn't have to use a mesh. Doing good, and should be in the woods in a week or two.. More like two.. lol


----------



## Bear10

Glad to hear the good report. The camp sure needs a good cook.


----------



## Son

I can boil water, little salt, pepper and it taste great...

Here it is, Oct 26 at 12:54, no rain yet..  I'm inside, looking out. It's cloudy with a breeze.  Wonder what's biting, I've seen several boats go by this morning?  Specks are taking the bait in the Chattahoochee, so I hear.


----------



## Havana Dude

Whew!! Just started raining here The only bad part is, it looks like were gonna get a months worth in about an hours time. Oh well, take what we can get!!


----------



## Havana Dude

Daughter picked to be the QB for their Powder Puff game next Friday. She's got a pretty good arm and is pretty accurate too.


----------



## Son

Good rain today, It quit around 4 PM.


----------



## Bear10

The whole south east needed a good rain. I hope we get some more soon. I bet the animals were in heaven.


----------



## Son

55 at 8 at the Lake this morning. Great morning to be hunting in SW Ga. But most of ya know where I am. Still havn't been released by the DR. Looks like crews will move in soon to take out oaks and cypress. Every other year we have experienced cutting during hunting season over the last 6 years or so. But the deer never seem to mind. Just messes up the roads, lots of noise and people going in and out. Bet they'll be in there for the rest of the season. If I get to hunt, will be going to the thick on the other property.


----------



## stealthman52

why can't they wait till after deer season?,i thought you and the owner were tight?


----------



## Son

When it comes to Timber companies. Making money off the wood is their # 1 business. Hunt clubs are secondary. It tells ya that in the paperwork.
There goes all the food plots, they will use em for log landings. Glad the other property will have fifty acres planted in oats or wheat. Bet he's putting the seed in now. They probably wont use all the cleared plots, but we don't know which one's so it's a shot in the dark to plant em.


----------



## stealthman52

50 acres?,now thats a seed bill 4 ya


----------



## Son

Talk about a bill that may be wasted. We have already mowed and limed our plots, ready for planting. Now do we want to take a chance on wasting money on seed and fertilizer?  The roads are mowed and the season is in gear. Time will tell.


----------



## Swamprat

HD, congrats to your daughter. She reminds me of my daughter. My girl tried out but did not make it, our school is a little bigger so they give priority to the seniors and juniors, no biggie. She will get there in a few.

OK now for my one and only lost my lease blues.....Starting last May when our lease was up I told the lease manager I got the money for this year. He told me to hold onto it till he got with everybody else. He pays the lease up front then collects. Bout every 2-3 weeks I would see him in town or call him telling him I got his money, same line "just hold on to it, I'll call you when I need it".

About 3 weeks ago I tracked him down since it was getting within two weeks of bow season opening. He told me he had a group from Brooksville looking at the property and that they wanted the place to themselves. He asked if they would mind another member who was local and would keep a eye out on their stuff, etc. (the lease holder owns 100 acres that buts up to the lease, he deer hunts occasionally on his place and hardly at all on the lease. He just has the lease to chase hogs after deer season)

Anyway out of town guys say "Nope". Not sure if they did lease it but I spent two evenings after work two weeks back pulling my stands. 

So for me as of now I have no lease to hunt....first time since 1991 when I stopped hunting public and started hunting in SC. Life kinda stinks at times but it will always go forward.


----------



## Son

Over the years, I've learned. Nothing's certain about leased hunting. One of the best leases we had in the 70's and 80's went like yours. White Oak Plantation of Macon Co. Alabama outbid us. Everything was so secret, and McArther of Sedgefields Plantation wouldn't give us a straight answer either. Lucky we had some inside information, so we had time to move on and find a lease in Bulloch Co. Al. If Whiteoak comes on TV, I switch the channel. They probably don't like me either as I went to their lodge and told em what I though about such. In a gentleman manner I might add.
We were alerted by gamewardens and a couple local friends who hunted with us.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> HD, congrats to your daughter. She reminds me of my daughter. My girl tried out but did not make it, our school is a little bigger so they give priority to the seniors and juniors, no biggie. She will get there in a few.
> 
> OK now for my one and only lost my lease blues.....Starting last May when our lease was up I told the lease manager I got the money for this year. He told me to hold onto it till he got with everybody else. He pays the lease up front then collects. Bout every 2-3 weeks I would see him in town or call him telling him I got his money, same line "just hold on to it, I'll call you when I need it".
> 
> About 3 weeks ago I tracked him down since it was getting within two weeks of bow season opening. He told me he had a group from Brooksville looking at the property and that they wanted the place to themselves. He asked if they would mind another member who was local and would keep a eye out on their stuff, etc. (the lease holder owns 100 acres that buts up to the lease, he deer hunts occasionally on his place and hardly at all on the lease. He just has the lease to chase hogs after deer season)
> 
> Anyway out of town guys say "Nope". Not sure if they did lease it but I spent two evenings after work two weeks back pulling my stands.
> 
> So for me as of now I have no lease to hunt....first time since 1991 when I stopped hunting public and started hunting in SC. Life kinda stinks at times but it will always go forward.



Swamp, hate to hear about your situation. Give me a holler when your over this way. You can go some with me. Can't take ya all the time, but if you are working over here, and need a place to hunt in the evenings, give me a holler. We can exchange cell #'s over PM if you like.


----------



## stealthman52

Scott,hate to hear that about your lease,heck it can happen to anybody,money rules.......I would of thought that company you work for might of had some hunters in it,then could of leased something for just employees,but the owners may be metros,and do not hunt,they may findgolfing much easier.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Swamp, hate to hear about your situation. Give me a holler when your over this way. You can go some with me. Can't take ya all the time, but if you are working over here, and need a place to hunt in the evenings, give me a holler. We can exchange cell #'s over PM if you like.



HD....appreciate the offer. I will certainly entertain that thought. Would never impose on you or anybody else to hunt the whole season for free.

It wasn't a case of being outbid, the lease manager just had a hard time filling the slots in this cruddy economy. 3 folks backed out or never committed so we had 3 folks from last year who were in but when a group offers to pay the whole thing I can't blame him for turning it down.

Course I do hope we have a wet winter like last year so he can hear these folks grumble about driving 5 or so hours and having to hunt in flooded woods


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Scott,hate to hear that about your lease,heck it can happen to anybody,money rules.......I would of thought that company you work for might of had some hunters in it,then could of leased something for just employees,but the owners may be metros,and do not hunt,they may findgolfing much easier.



The ones who hunt at my work mostly do so on family land for free. A few others are on leases that they have been on for several years and aren't looking to go anywhere. The boss at my office does hunt, we actually have hunted together on a few leases over the last 15 or so years. 

I left the lease he is on two years ago cause of the price. A kid in college, another one in her teens, and a third fixing to hit her teens in a few years kinda puts your money priorities in other places.


----------



## Son

I grew up hunting flooded woods, my tires had webbed tread.
It's really nice to have club members who fix things. A club is only as good as it's members. This past weekend, One member and his wife planted about half the food plots, while a couple other members worked on the camp, water leak etc. That's good members, not only do they benefit themselves, they benefit everyone in the club. It doesn't take much to pull your weight in a club. Most clubs will tell you, there's always a few who only do for themselves with little or no concern for the rest. In the past I've seen club members who wouln't lean on a shovel if you handed it to em. Those of you who are working your butts off, its really appreciated. Especially now that I'm laid up recooperating from surgery. I miss planting the food plots etc. as it's all part of the hunting season to me. Maybe Doc will turn me loose and I can come up and supervise if nothing else.


----------



## Son

Two reasons there's not been many big bucks brought into camp yet.
1. Too much vehicle activity, fourwheelers etc.
2. Most of our crew are hunting for mature deer and they're nocturnal for the most part right now.
Take it from this old hunter. If what you're doing isn't working, change your tactics. I've always preached, limit the activity by going to your stand and sit there. When leaving the stand, go back to camp. Running around looking will assure you probably wont see anything next time. Maybe that's why the majority of the mature bucks are killed mid week when there's little or no people activity in the woods. It's not rocket science, it's common sense. It amazes me why the same unsuccessful people do the same thing year after year. Havn't they noticed their smiling picture isn't on the board in camp? When I try and help club members pick a good spot, most think I'm just trying to steer em away from where I hunt. Not a bad idea, but I don't do that.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Two reasons there's not been many big bucks brought into camp yet.
> 1. Too much vehicle activity, fourwheelers etc.
> 2. Most of our crew are hunting for mature deer and they're nocturnal for the most part right now.
> Take it from this old hunter. If what you're doing isn't working, change your tactics. I've always preached, limit the activity by going to your stand and sit there. When leaving the stand, go back to camp. Running around looking will assure you probably wont see anything next time. Maybe that's why the majority of the mature bucks are killed mid week when there's little or no people activity in the woods. It's not rocket science, it's common sense. It amazes me why the same unsuccessful people do the same thing year after year. Havn't they noticed their smiling picture isn't on the board in camp? When I try and help club members pick a good spot, most think I'm just trying to steer em away from where I hunt. Not a bad idea, but I don't do that.



Correction:   3 reasons, the 2 you listed and the fact that I don't hunt there.


----------



## Bear10

I agree, some people spend more time riding around the woods than anything else. It's not very safe to ride around with guns when you don't know where the other club members are. JMO


----------



## Son

Considering the long list of people wanting to join us, we can afford to cut anybody who isn't practicing safety.
Couple guys are up there today cutting in the rest of the food plots. They have two tractors going. Said they wouldn't be hunting today. Hoping we get the rain that is forcast for the week. I like to see green stuff growing, but I never hunt plots.


----------



## kmckinnie

We planted some Sunday also! I have 2 food plots, I hunt between them! I can't see  them ! They are over a hundred yards away! I hunt the cover between the two! There is a funnel there! There are scapes there now and they are working there way to me! The only time I will walk in there is to see where he fell! Then a 4 wheeler will go in and give him a ride to the skinning shed! I mite not kill one this year, but it not because I didn't try! Thats hunting! You can add me to the list of people that would hunt with you! I work at camp, help fellow hunters with stands and such! I plant food plots and watch them turn green! I congads my fellow hunters for a great kill! Team player!  Hope you get better soon! The deer aren't moving yet! They will soon the time is coming, Just hope that your in the right spot at the right time! Hope to see your smiling face on here later this month!!! ttyl k


----------



## Son

Thanks Kmckinnie, I'll definitely be in the woods asap. Skinning a deer usually means hard pulling on a hide. I can beat that with a golf ball and the truck. Quarting can mean lifting heavy hams. I can beat that with somebody holding while I cut. When 100 %, I can usually do three deer to most peoples one. This years problem will slow me down some, but those deer still better be on guard. They better not come to a gun fight with antlers.


----------



## Swamprat

Son rides them woods when he is healthy more than anybody.....

Hindsight being 20/20 which now with the economy is more like 10/65 makes me think I should have stayed on Son's lease. I got a chance to hunt within a few minutes of the house so I jumped. In the long run my lease cost would have equaled the lease fee plus gas and out of state licenses for being in Georgia and instead of being 5 minutes away it was a hour. The main thing is that Son's lease has been stable, has great woods, good deer, and great club members

Maybe he will take me back next year....

Suppose to get some rain Tues - Thurs. Hope the folks who planted plots get some. Food plots are like poker, you never know what rain hand you will be dealt. Some years you win, others you just watch your money burn up.


----------



## Son

Being a cripple this year, I may have to do more riding than walking. But it won't be with an ATV and I wont be stirring around in the blocks. My favorite stands are still in the same spots they've been for years. Much different than my younger days of slipping, spotting and stalking in South Fl. These days, I go to the stand, and come right out. Different kind of woods  these days too. If there's an opening, you're always welcome in our club. Only requirments are. You must drag out and skin Sons deer. Just think, If I don't kill one, you get by easy.. lol


----------



## Bear10

It looks good for the food plots to get some rain this week. This cool weather and dark moon should really help this weekend. Good luck to everyone and post some pics of that big one ya'll kill.


----------



## Son

All plots are done, waiting on rain.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....I would drag any deer for you unless it is at that nasty slough toward the back.

Hope you get your wheels under you soon, would like to see you kill a biggun like you did last year.


----------



## Bear10

Swamprat said:


> Son....I would drag any deer for you unless it is at that nasty slough toward the back.
> 
> Hope you get your wheels under you soon, would like to see you kill a biggun like you did last year.



Son doesn't know it , but we made a new rule that he can't go past road # 1. It is for his own good. We are just thinking about his health. That way he doesn't have to worry about dragging one out of that slough.


----------



## stealthman52

Son can nail one behind camp,he has done it before


----------



## Bear10

stealthman52 said:


> Son can nail one behind camp,he has done it before



Maybe that's where his secret stand is.


----------



## Son

Hey Folks, it's raining, just a moderate drizzle, but I like it.

Looks like I'm going to be physically challenged this season. (not politically correct to say handicapped)
One of our best bucks uses right behind the camp, and I know where he lays up. It would surprise ya where he stays most of his time hiding. I've already seen him this season, twice in the road. If I'm lucky enough to see him again, he'll be out of velvet and I can count points. After the shot. Gosh, all the stipulations put on my hunting, that could make it a real challenge. Swamprat knows I like the rough, swampy areas, and he's got that right. I don't hunt the easy spots much. Have already put a block and tackle like the one hanging in camp, in the truck. Also have a golf ball for pulling the hides off with truck. If there's a will, there's always a way. See ya'll in the woods.


----------



## Swamprat

Bear10 said:


> Son doesn't know it , but we made a new rule that he can't go past road # 1. It is for his own good. We are just thinking about his health. That way he doesn't have to worry about dragging one out of that slough.



If you can keep Son limited to Road 1 then I still wouldn't count him out. I think a few years back I found one of his small ladders off of 1, it was in a area where you could not see more than 60-70 yards but it had some good buck sign.

Now if he gets past Road 2 you might as well put a tracking collar on him.

I will tell folks who hunt there.....thick and nasty is where you want to be. These bucks are basically farmland bucks so it seems they prefer the nasty stuff for travel and bedding. If you hunt in areas where you can see a mile bout all you will see is young bucks and does. Not saying during the rut you will not see a goodun but they prefer the thick garbage. 

Look for them skinny often used trails going thru the thick and you can kill a monster like Son. You might have to sit for a few but he will pass by eventually (not Son but a mature buck LOL well Son might pass by as well).

Son can say different bout what I said but that is my take on the place.


----------



## stealthman52

they will be were the hunters are not


----------



## Son

He thinks he found one of my small ladders. Probably a decoy ladderstand to make em think I hunted there. Fake rubs, scrapes and decoy stands are necessary to keep the followers off track. It's worked for over 50 years now. It's all part of the hunt and most enjoyable to fool those who will intrude. During bowseason, I saw a nice buck standing in the field right next to camp. So a camp kill is possible. Hang in there ya'll, more to come as I return to the woods. Don't we have fun?
I need everyones support so I can beat my last seasons buck. How you like my camo jacket? And it also had an orange thingy over it.


----------



## talisman

Ive learned to kill big bucks you have to think outside the Box.Big deeer will do exactly what u think they will not do


----------



## Son

Most move at night, except during the rut.

This one was layed up, but jumped by two walking the woods. I think they thought I had gone to camp, and was looking to see why I was hunting that block of woods. I was still in the tree, and this is what I got by being there.  203 pounds


----------



## Buck killers Wife

This is what I got tonite No horns But Who can eat horns


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> He thinks he found one of my small ladders. Probably a decoy ladderstand to make em think I hunted there. Fake rubs, scrapes and decoy stands are necessary to keep the followers off track. It's worked for over 50 years now. It's all part of the hunt QUOTE]
> 
> It might work for the gullible ones but I can tell the difference. Did not matter to me, once I saw the stand I am not the type to horn in on another person's stand area fake or not.


----------



## Havana Dude

Buck killers Wife said:


> This is what I got tonite No horns But Who can eat horns



Nice, Congrats!!!


----------



## Son

That's a nice doe. Good going. We had to run some does out of our yard last night around 9. They're hitting our fruit trees and flowerbeds. Wouldn't mind if they would stick with all the acorns on the ground in the backyard.  Not getting my greens though, I got em fenced in with a six foot chicken wire.


----------



## Havana Dude

Took the .06 this morning to do a little hog thinning Saw none. Did see 2 does and a yearling between 8-9 feeding. Just my luck, try to take out some hogs and see deer. Deer hunt, see hogs. Story of my life.  Absolutely beautiful morning to be in the woods. Good time to exercise the ol eyes, getting ready for the season to open.Did some reminiscing about my hunting bud. Sure gonna miss the ol boy. Ya'll have a nice day!!


----------



## Havana Dude

*Point or not?*

Son, here are the pics of the point???? I found over the summer in my garden. Obviously broken, no tip, no "bottom". Sorry for the lack of proper terminology. Looks like it has been worked, but what do I know. Looks to be limestone, and where the break is, looks to me like a fossil impression(small shell). Hope the pics give you some sort of idea of what it looks like. Any ideas, or is it just a rock?


----------



## Havana Dude

couple more pics

bottom pic here is showing the width in case you could not tell.


----------



## Son

Not much to go on there, but if I had to guess. I would guess Kirk due to the thickness and color of stone. 5000 BC or so


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks!! If we ever get to meet, I'll let ya look at it a little closer.


----------



## Son

What your point could have looked like, take your pick


----------



## Havana Dude

Wow, those are nice! 

There is one thing that puzzles me about the find though. See if this makes sense. Garden spot was first established about 15 years ago. Just tilled the spot with 3 PT tiller. Over the years, I got too busy working to fool with a garden, so we decided to use the area for a "dumping ground" for horse manure. The pile got to be 6-7 feet high and about 15 feet around. The garden area has a slight slope to it, so my ultimate goal was to build this up a foot or so above grade to help prevent washout. So last year, got my little tractor out and drug this pile of compost down to start getting it ready to plant. I would drag it around a 40'x40 area, turning it over to let it dry out some. Planted taters in their last spring. While digging taters, I found this point. Now where it was depth wise, was above natural grade, and I have not tilled in years, just drug it around. I said all this to ask this, will they "work" their way to the surface somehow? Dumb question, but I don't see any other way it could have got into this mix of manure, unless it worked itself up somehow. Sounds crazy, I know.


----------



## Son

Once disturbed, you'll never know what level it was. Stones usually sink until they hit a hard layer in the soil. Rodents, animals and man can put them back on the surface.


----------



## Son

1974 is when we started, "Catch and release"
Citrus co.Fl.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Once disturbed, you'll never know what level it was. Stones usually sink until they hit a hard layer in the soil. Rodents, animals and man can put them back on the surface.



Thanks. Thats what I was thinking, is that it would sink farther down with time. Thats what is so puzzling, with it being in the layer of composted horse hockey. One other thing that is a long shot is that it could have been scooped up with dirt/manure from the paddocks and deposited here by us.  Thats the best I can come up with, seeing as how it was about 6" deep, in a foot of compost. Thanks for the input Son.


----------



## Havana Dude

My buddy that just died killed these 2 bucks on opening morning 92, Thanksgiving Day. An 8pt and a 5 pt. He had 3 other bucks come in after these were shot. That is me on the right, have no idea why I was posing with them.


----------



## Havana Dude

I was thinking of another double he had. Sorry. That is a spike and a 5 pt.

These were the days when we shot legal bucks. I got tired of sweating out going to the truck to measure horns so we started letting em walk. Started to get some better deer then, but it seems to have tapered off. I did not see a buck over 5 pt last year, and the year prior killed one 6 point about like the 5 in the pic. With 40 acres, you kinda limited when it comes to "goin after em"


----------



## Son

Here's something you wont see very often. Back when I lived in Florida I sometimes hunted with Game Dept friends. In this picture is a five point killed by Major J.O. Brown. Sgt Bob Poole in the picture. This buck was shot on a muzzleloader hunt in Citrus Mgmt area.


----------



## Son

1972, on our way of Mango Fl to bowhunt St Vincent Island in the Panhandle.
The bicycles were to help us get around on the island. We found the roads too sandy to ride em. 
L to R, Me, Hovy Bell, ?, and James Hailsop
I still have the old Orlando Clipper boat. How you like the homemade camper shell. Times were tough back then.


----------



## Son

Spike on an archery hunt in Bull Creek. 1976


----------



## Son

Spike on an archery hunt in Bull Creek. 1976


----------



## kmckinnie

I was 16 in 1976 and had a lot of land to hunt in Gad. Co. Fla. Thanks for bring back the memories! Nice pics! H D i knew Ricky, We talked about hunting all the time! He was agreat guy! Thanks for sharing some of his deer pics! TTyl k


----------



## Son

Driving my 66 4 x 4 chevy thru a creek in Bull Creek Management area, Osceola Co Fl. I've seen it deeper than in this picture.


----------



## Havana Dude

kmckinnie said:


> Nice pics! H D i knew Ricky, We talked about hunting all the time! He was agreat guy! Thanks for sharing some of his deer pics! TTyl k



Yessiree he was. I bow hunted this afternoon, and it just don't seem right that he'll never be out there again. He was a heck of a fisherman too!!!


----------



## Laneybird

Son said:


> Spike on an archery hunt in Bull Creek. 1976



I was one yr out of high school. Son, you dang sure had that military build on you!


----------



## Son

Just noticed one of my post doubled, don't know what caused that.

Here's a picture taken at a Fla Bowhunters Jamboree. I was President back in the day. Shown handing out something.


----------



## Son

Old hunt camps might not always be pretty, but you don't forget em.  SW Ga camp that's no more.


----------



## Bear10

Camping is just as much part of the experience as hunting. It's hard to beat having good friends in camp.


----------



## Havana Dude

Bow hunted yesterday evening. Felt like a good time to be in the woods. Only saw 4 big ol hens, about 4:30, stroll through feeding. Beautiful afternoon. 

Gotta go fix a commode at my folks house. Dad is hopefully getting cut loose soon from his stem cell transplant. Everything has gone great, one or two minor set backs, but his cell counts are re-bounding good. pacecars, if you read this, keep it under your hat for a while, they want to slip back in town and surprise everyone. They originally thought he might have to be there through Thanksgiving. Plus, if there is another set back, they don't want to have to explain to a million folks why their not back etc etc.


----------



## Son

If that old camp had recorded the stories, there would be years of listening to be had. Many a good meal was eaten there too. One year after a tropical storm has passed, i went up to find the woods flooded. Water was one foot deep inside the camp trailers. My fourwheeler was underwater with only the handlbars sticking out. Ruined it. That was back when our woods were real thick, before any thinning.

This is my first 4 x 4, a 56 jeep. Deer killed in Ocala Forest, south end. I remember the trip well. I was sick laying in the back of the jeep when this buck ran out and I shot it. For several years after getting out of the Navy, I had an illiness that no doctor could identify. Several times I thought I was a goner, but each time they gave me antibiotics, I would get better. It was a rollercoaster for years. In the 90's it was found I had been suffering with helicobactor polori. An intestional parasite I had picked up overseas. It's now in the U.S. Maybe my story will help someone who has the problem and don't know what it is. Weight loss, severe chest pains like bad indigestion etc.. Especially after the evening meal. My lowest weight was 128 pounds, that's thin for 5, 11.


----------



## Son

Tuesdays report from our camp in Early/Miller Co. Nobody saw a deer this morning from the stand. Two were jumped going to a stand. Those hunting this past week say they've seen a few does and small bucks. No big bucks seen so far.  Can't be long before they start rambling though. I'm ready.


----------



## Havana Dude

Saw a doe and 2 fawns,no spots, while drinking coffee at the breakfast table. Worked 4 hours OT today setting up the aerial truck for a group of kids at our training facility. Would have loved to have been in the woods, but priorities.............


----------



## Bear10

HD,

Do yo hunt in Gadsden County?


----------



## Havana Dude

Bear10 said:


> HD,
> 
> Do yo hunt in Gadsden County?



yes.


----------



## Son

Set up two popup blinds today. Guys in camp said the deer were not moving. Saw three deer, and the guys were right. They were standing still. Also saw fourteen nice gobblers.
Not ready for hunting yet, the walk in the woods bout wore me out. Maybe next week will be better, after a rain I hope.


----------



## Havana Dude

Havana Dude said:


> Saw a doe and 2 fawns,no spots, while drinking coffee at the breakfast table. Worked 4 hours OT today setting up the aerial truck for a group of kids at our training facility. Would have loved to have been in the woods, but priorities.............



Saw them again this evening when I got home from work. 

Heading to Gainesville in the morning to get Mom and Dads RV home..........and them Doctors released him. He still has a way to go to get his strength back. They said it would probably be 2-3 months to get to 80% energy level. But at least for now the cancer is knocked back.


----------



## Son

Wishing your Dad a speedy recovery Dude..

Nice 50 degrees this morning. Three guys in camp, probably complaining, The deer ain't moving".  What they havn't caught on to yet is, they have to get in the woods. We don't have many deer come to camp.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks Son. Got them home and he is doing good. Tired but doing good.


----------



## kmckinnie

Now you tell me! no deer in camp! I guess I'll go behind the camp then!


----------



## Son

Finally, I found a way to keep most of our members from tromping the woods. Just hang a picture of a rattlesnake in camp.


----------



## Havana Dude

My morning was kinda messed up today, and I feel like a cold is setting in, so I was slow getting going. Didn't really feel like going, but about 10 oclock, decided I could not do any good sitting around here. No meat, but I did see 3-4 does about a hundred yards out feeding. They never got anywhere near close enough, but made me feel good to see deer at 11:30 AM. Guess I'll chill till time for work


----------



## Son

I need to get in the woods. Those guys at camp aren't showing us much. All I hear is, "The deer ain't moving". I need to go hunting and see what their problem is.
My theory, if the deer are not coming where you're hunting. Go to the deer, you can bet they're moving somewhere. It might be a place you wouldn't like to go, maybe too rough or thick. But when deer hunting gets tough, the tough get going..   Gotta ask Doc if it's alright for me to shoot that 30-06 yet. I know he'll say no to drawing a bow.


----------



## Havana Dude

Saw 4 feeding in a little green patch(cleared lot) near the house at 5:30 when I left for work. 

Funny story: My buddy Ricky and I used to take his daughter to the nursery about 8 oclock, and head off to the woods, and get in the stand by about 8:45. Usually always saw deer, and killed quite a few this way. When he first suggested we do this, I thought he was crazy, but it works. Now, I don't make too big a deal out of it, just like today. AND, if I had listened to the little voice inside my head this morning, I would have had a shot at those deer, as they fed right by another ladder stand I have set up.


----------



## Son

No telling how many nice bucks I've killed mid morning after everybody else had given up and gone to camp. Here's a couple stories. One year in Alabama, I had been to Tampa for a week during Christmas. Upon returning to camp in Macon County, a group of my club members said, "There's no bucks left", they had ten does hanging. I took the rifle, went down the hill and immediately shot a nine point buck. It was mid morning. Several years later in Bulloch Co. Al. Our club had moved there. A different group said, "There's no bucks left". Mid morning that day, I killed a nice nine point. They were speechless. Same goes for turkeys. Just a few years back. A couple turkey hunters in our Miller Co. Ga camp said, "There's no turkeys out there". I said, let me go see what is going on. Went out, called up about ten gobblers, some jakes, and shot one. Went right back to camp and told em. The turkeys are still out there, one's in the back of the truck. They were hesitant to look as they thought I was kidding.  The biggest obstacle most of my hunt club members have is, believing what I tell em. Most think when I tell em of a spot to hunt, I'm trying to steer em away from where I hunt. Guess it's just human nature to think that way.


----------



## stealthman52

looks like a bamer buck to me


----------



## Son

Yep, Bulloch Co, nine point. Rattled him up.

Went to camp this afternoon, same old story, they ain't seeing deer. I need to get to hunting...


----------



## Swamprat

Been working just North of Jasper, Florida and saw a bunch of deer moving between 10-10:30 in the morning and right at dark. Watched one 7 point dog a doe across a road 4 times in the span of twenty or so minutes mid-morning.

Second phase of dove opened yesterday and we had a good shoot yesterday afternoon. I think we had 12 shooters and we collected just over 130 birds. Probably had 2-300 that escaped the volley of lead.

Son, the Bull Creek and Ocala jeep pic bring back memories. I grew up hunting in Ocala, we had a camp within a stones throw of Lake George off of Hwy 19 just North of Juniper Club. I use to know every trail road around Hopkins Praire by the time I was ten. My first vehicle was a 59 Willys Wagon, loved that thing. During the early 80's I might have ran into you at Bull Creek if you were still hunting there then. I hunted archery and rifle at Bull Creek, Three Lakes and Ocala depending on my mood.

The water crossing kinda looks like Deep Creek but alot of those crossings looked the same. I remember water up to the hood of my 77 Ford sitting on 37" Swampers at a few of those drains.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat this evening with the bow, saw nothing. Felt like crap last night and this morning, trying to stay doped up. May hit it in the morning. Saw some deer behind the house about 9 this morning.


----------



## Son

I hunted Ocala from the early 50's thru the mid 70's. Bull Creek late 60's thru the 70's, Left Fl in 82 when I-75 took my property. I finally had enough of Floridas regulations and taxes. Now it's getting the same way here in SW Ga. Local governments play the game of "Monkey see, Monkey do". They see others stealing money from the citizens, and copy the ploys. Anytime the value of your property takes a drastic dive, and property taxes increase by a third. Somebody ain't getting it. Recession, depression whatever they want to call what we're in. School boards come up with big hikes and the commissioners have to pass it. I love good schools, inteligent kids, but they better take a good look at what they're doing. There's got to be some big wasteful spending going on. Question is? Where can one move these days to get away from the tax monster?


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Question is? Where can one move these days to get away from the tax monster?



When you find out, let me know

Sat this morning, saw one doe cruising. Dry, dry, dry!!! Which for me CAN be a good thing, but we got no standing water on our little piece of heaven. Seeing hog sign, but no hogs. Saw the doe at straight up 9 A.M.

Pulled an old ladder stand this morning no one has sat in years. Gotta re-do the plywood, and get er back in the woods.


----------



## talisman

I hunted our lease in Blakely this weekend and we saw a ton of deer. They moved around 9 in the morning and then again right before dark


----------



## Son

Rain's on the way, radar shows it in Dothan Al heading this way. I like that, and hope we get plenty enough to put some in the ponds.
Need our members to remember to pull their pins when they're through hunting, and not going back. Use your own pin or one that's not marked. Using anothers marked pin is misleading as to who's in up hunting. And if they show up, no pin for them. Leaving pins on the map keeps others from using the areas pinned as they wont go where an area is marked. The pins are for safety, and to assure no intrusion while you're hunting.  But it must be done right to be effective.


----------



## Bear10

Son,

Do you think they are telling the truth or do you think they are holding back on the info. they are giving you about not seeing deer? You know how some people can be.


----------



## Son

I don't doubt em, yet. People who are ex management area hunters are more apt to not tell than seasoned club members. But, sometimes a club can get a new member who will key in on what others say they're seeing. What some don't realize is, A buck on our property, can be found in any block of woods, depending on what's going on, food, hot doe, hunter activity runs him off from he like to stay. Good example is a 7.5 year old buck I killed a few years back. Saw this buck for about 4 years before getting him. Always during archery, prior to, and after the season. I saw this buck everywhere, road 1 to the Mayhaw Slough. Saw him cross road 6 once during gun season, he was running because somebody was walking the block. I finally killed him in Duck Pond late morning around 11 AM. Two fellows were walking the block I was hunting and ran him by me. They never saw the buck until it was in my truck. Says something about walkers, sometimes they help you, but rarely help themselves. The buck mentioned weighed 203 and I have a video of him post season one year.
Bottom line, Can't hold it against anyone who doesn't want to tell what they are seeing when not sure how others will react.

The farther buck is the old smart one. Good mass and tall, not much spread, has several kickers and other junk. I once called this buck up on road 1, he came in behind me and almost blew down the back of my neck. He was a challenge.


----------



## Havana Dude

Of the 2 people I have hunted with the most in recent years, the one I shared all my info with is gone. The other one will either get, saw nothing, saw a couple does, or something made up. He will sit your spot in a second. Learned that the hard way. I'll just share with you guys I guess.


----------



## Son

Brings back memories of my old bowhunting days  in Florida. A friend and I would have to be dropped off in the Citrus area cause folks would key in on our trucks. Even at that had a couple nice bucks stolen in there. They would get em before I could trail em up. I always figured the thieves saw the deer when they fell. I caught up with one fellow, but the warden said possession takes the deer. The word got out though, and that guys name was mud after that. I was president of the Bowhunters Council back then. A group came over and said they would go take the deer if I wanted, but I told em to let it go. There's bad people into everything.


----------



## Bear10

HD,

You do have to worry about some people sitting your stand when you are not there or at least walking that area and putting pressure on them when you aren't there.


----------



## Son

When hunting a property with others, a smart hunter patterns the people as well as the deer. Most people will take the easy, less work approach. Me? I take the most difficult at times. Depending what the others are doing.


----------



## Havana Dude

Aw shucks ya'll, I don't hunt but 40 acres. We're really just hoping the deer comes by us first. It's just the way someone acts when you tell them you saw such and such deer, and they know where you were sitting. He will be back for the afternoon hunt early, and be in that stand. Thats why he gets no true info from me unless it is irrelevant. Anymore, I really don't care, and hate for people to act like that so I don't give him a chance. This is the one I have spoke of before about not doing any work, yet consistantly kills bigger deer. One of the luckiest people I know.Well, at least as far as killing deer. It proves nothing of being a skillfull hunter. We are more like what Son calls deer hopers i guess.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,you are right,better to stay silent,I only have three other membs on 380 ac,and they don't sit long,two of them like to get down at 9am,no patience,then they walk the woods and run deer off,then wonder why they don't see anything.
Didn't know they were short sitters,but I do now,therefore,I will hunt it when i know they cannot go,lol.
Its not a competition with me,I just like to hunt deer in there natural state,and remember this,nobody will send you a check for the biggest buck,or for telling how many you seen.
You put your time in,in the right spot,you will get him,patience is my virtue.


----------



## Son

Walkers kick em up for those who may still be in stands. Other than that, they're just walking around looking at sign. Never saw anybody eating a pot of deer sign. One can get lucky walking around, but they're never consistant. Tough to spot and stalk in our SW Ga woods cause you can't see very far. Then there are the riders, lazy people who ride around in hopes of seeing a deer. Not a good idea around here either. Riding around, one never knows where somebody might be sitting out in the woods. Safety first. I've already heard some horrible treestand fall stories this season. Another safety issue. Ladderstands coming off trees while hunter attempting to climb first time to secure. Ladderstand leg goes into ground, twisting ladder around tree, throwing hunter to the ground. Chains breaking, ropes rotten, losing balance, limb broke etc.. Falls can kill, or ruin your life. I've been lucky, all the years i've climbed, especially during youth i've probably broke all the rules of climbing. Not so anymore, I check everything now, and even then accidents can happen. Careful ya'll.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Walkers kick em up for those who may still be in stands. Other than that, they're just walking around looking at sign. Never saw anybody eating a pot of deer sign. One can get lucky walking around, but they're never consistant. Tough to spot and stalk in our SW Ga woods cause you can't see very far. Then there are the riders, lazy people who ride around in hopes of seeing a deer. Not a good idea around here either. Riding around, one never knows where somebody might be sitting out in the woods. Safety first. I've already heard some horrible treestand fall stories this season. Another safety issue. Ladderstands coming off trees while hunter attempting to climb first time to secure. Ladderstand leg goes into ground, twisting ladder around tree, throwing hunter to the ground. Chains breaking, ropes rotten, losing balance, limb broke etc.. Falls can kill, or ruin your life. I've been lucky, all the years i've climbed, especially during youth i've probably broke all the rules of climbing. Not so anymore, I check everything now, and even then accidents can happen. Careful ya'll.



YEP!!! I went to check on one of my ladders before archery opened up, and it was completely loose from the tree. I almost threw it on the ground when I walked up to it to shake it to check for stability. I'm much more cautious these days, but will admit, I could be a little better about it. I do use my safety vest when up in stand though. I just feel more comfortable now doing so.

Got the ladder stand some new wood, and one of the steps fixed. Had inlaws in town for the night, and they wanted to go to town and eat breakfast this morning, so I did not sit. But I did get that stand set. Not too thrilled with the set-up, but couldn't make up my mind, so just went with something. Was tightening the chain and 2 hens came by clucking away. Plan to go this evening though.


----------



## Son

Hunted today.
saw two does at 10 AM
Saw a nice young buck at 2 PM
Watched a herd of does come through around 5 PM
Also saw a bunch of gobblers today.
Food plots looking good. Mud Puddles in the roads, but no water in the ponds yet. We need much more rain before the ponds will fill up.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat the new stand this evening, saw nothing. Have yet to see a critter in the evenings. Probably just where I am sitting. Gonna try and sit in the morning.


----------



## Son

Today was only my second day of hunting this season. Went the first day of muzzleloader and saw a doe and a small eight. Then surgery put me down. Decided to try it today and see how i felt this evening. done good, but can tell I did the walking on uneven ground. Enjoyed the day though, saw plenty of game and didn't hear the first person riding around. Notice the game was relaxed, and was moving all during the day. That's something we wont see on weekends when folks are riding all over the place. I go in, sit, and come out, always limit my activity and scent.


----------



## Havana Dude

Straight up 9 Am again, saw a doe walking, way too far for archery. Saw 6-7 more, maybe a couple repeats, up until 9:45. Got down at 10:15. Had a 5", about 85 lb spike walk out on me 100 yards from the truck. Saw 10-12 hens as well. Not seeing the hogs still, but they are there.


----------



## Son

Messed with a nice buck this morning for almost an hour, he would never clear the thicket. So I could never tell how good his rack was. Also saw a doe and a button later on. Saw nothing in the afternoon in a different spot. I'm going back to my old spot.


----------



## Son

Hunted all morning and saw nothing but two squirrels. This afternoon, got to watch a young eight point for about 20 minutes. He almost stuck his nose in my blind. One deer, that's all for today andf he'll be a good one if nobody shoots him. Had a nice little rack of about 15 inches wide.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, glad you feel well enough to go!! Gonna tryem in the morning again.


----------



## Swamprat

Well due to work I ain't hunting but have been seeing just North of Jasper. The deer have shifted to late afternoon when the moon is coming up.

Had a guy pull up to me today asking if I was part of the folks working off of 4-wheelers. Said yep but was thinking what did they do now type of thing. He told me 10 minutes after our crew had passed by his brother yesterday afternoon a big 7 walked out and he shot him. Today our guys went by and within 5 minutes he had a spike and 3 does walk out. Said we are the good luck charm. Told him we will ride by as much as he likes if it helps them kill or see deer.

For some reason I ain't into it, call it lack of lease or whatever but I have really not given a thought to killing deer. Don't tell my wife cause she might commit me, she knows once the season starts she will barely see me for a few months.


----------



## Havana Dude

Been seeing deer at dead on 9 AM this past week. This morning, nothing. Well, except for 2 dogs. Came from the very direction I thought I might see the deer come from this morning, as I saw them heading this way from another stand earlier in the week. 

Swampy, I was thinking the same thing with the moon rise, but have not been seeing anything in the evenings at my place. May try and get in the stand a little earlier today. I know what you mean about being in a funk. I had to force myself to go the first few times, but I'm on the way back now. Soon as I can throw that Browning over my shoulder, I'll be back good.


----------



## Son

Hunted this morning and saw a nice spike, long spikes, unusual.  Gave it up just after noon. Didn't feel so well yesterday, and worse this morning, stomach virus I think.  Probably stay home tomorrow and rest up and let this thing pass. Virus, I hear it's going around. Ya'll watch out.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, feel better soon!! 

Yesterday PM, saw a little 2" pencil horn spike, a doe, and a big fawn, spots almost gone, feeding in range. no shots. And a BIG doe and her new fawn out of range feeding.


----------



## Son

Virus has passed, but it's warmed up with an east wind. Not good for hunting any of my spots. Almost hit 80 here at Lake Seminole today. When the wind starts coming from the North, I'll be back in ther woods.


----------



## stealthman52

you right about that,winds blows out of the east and deer move the least


----------



## Havana Dude

stealthman52 said:


> you right about that,winds blows out of the east and deer move the least



proved it true with fishing as well.


----------



## Son

Here's what I've been staring at this past week. So far, One rack buck, a doe and a button yearling. Far from the road, and thick all around. Great place for a nap without being disturbed by fourwheelers.


----------



## Havana Dude

Ya'll say a prayer for one of our young firefighters tonight. From what I have gathered, his 19 yo sister had visited him at the station he was working at tonight. I presume she had taken a puppy there for him to see. The puppy got loose, and she chased after it across major hwy, the puppy darted back across and she turned to go after it and was struck and killed by a car. Best I can tell so far is he did not witness it, but was right there, but a good friend of mine, the Lt. at the station, did see it happen, as he told her to be careful near the hwy. This happened about 7:30 this evening. So sad.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,that is sad,highways are very dangerous,and so many people take it lightly when you do say be careful,our prayers are with him.


----------



## Son

Sad for sure. Recently lost a couple elderly friends from a similar thing. The man was attempting to back up a bit to turn and go forward. He blacked out, backed out in front of a large truck coming down the highway. Killed both, him and his wife. Each lived awhile before expiring. Can't let your guard down for one minute, there's always an accident waiting to happen.
Condolences to the Family and Friends.


----------



## Swamprat

Dang HD....sorry to hear about that. It seems like it is your year for "if it rains it pours type of thing." Wish you were having a better year as well as Son and his health.

Who knows anyone of us could have a "bad" year start at anytime. 

I will say since it is Thanksgiving and I have not met many of you on this thread I am thankfull to somewhat know you all. I wish all who post or read this thread a "Happy Thanksgiving"

PS.....Especially for us North Florida boys....we finally get to break out the rifle on Thanksgiving day. Good luck to all who hunt in NW Florida.


----------



## Havana Dude

Yes, will be glad to see 2011..................I think. Sad note, have since learned that he witnessed his sisters death. Will surely be a tough road for the young man. He's a good kid. 

Swampy, yes, one more day, to wake up the ole Browning, can't wait!! 

Happy Thanksgiving to all. I ask, that we not only be Thankful for the good times, but be Thankful for the bad times as well. As weird as it may sound, these times make us appreciate the good times that much more. It's been a rough year on me and my family, but I am Thankful none the less!!!!


----------



## Bear10

HD, Prayers for the family.

SR, We need to have a fish fry between deer and turkey season for everyone that is local on this thread this year so we can put a face with the names. Son says he is a professional cook, so I nominate him.


----------



## Son

Professional cook? No, I've always been in charge, designating jobs to those who I feel are qualified. At my age, certainly don't want to go back onto the work force.
This morning, looked out before daylight and saw heavy fog, with the temp at 70. Not good for hunting in my opinion, so went back to bed.


----------



## Havana Dude

Yep, I did the same thing, rolled over. Not even sure I care to go tomorrow, even with the rifle. These temps are crazy!! Happy Thanksgiving to all of you!!


----------



## Son

Too warm and humid. I have a methley plum and an amarilla blooming here at the house.   It's gotten so warm, even the deer have quit coming into the yard at night. They've missed the entire week so far. Might be a good time to go fishing.


----------



## kmckinnie

I had a gobbler ripping a new one this morning!


----------



## Swamprat

Bear10 said:


> SR, We need to have a fish fry between deer and turkey season for everyone that is local on this thread this year so we can put a face with the names. Son says he is a professional cook, so I nominate him.



Yep....I was hoping to put one together before this hunting season but work got in the way.

HD has a pontoon boat, maybe we all just pile on that, float the river and catch fish and fry them on the spot.

After the season ends we all need to come into an agreement with a location, date and such. Heck, it could even be at a restaurant in Tally but we all need to get together and tell lies for a few hours.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Too warm and humid. I have a methley plum and an amarilla blooming here at the house.   It's gotten so warm, even the deer have quit coming into the yard at night. They've missed the entire week so far. Might be a good time to go fishing.



Don't worry, after the Friday rain it will cool down. Seems like every Thanksgiving day is warm.

Going with my BIL in the morning, probably be fighting fog for the first few hours.


----------



## Son

After season, we'll bring the gathering up again. My camp would be a good place. Nobody would run us off from there.


----------



## Havana Dude

Get together sounds like a plan. Have the pontoon..............for now, with this economy, blah blah, whine whine, it may have to go.  I guess find a central locale to everyone and give it a shot.


----------



## Son

Sat this morning, saw turkeys. Lots of deer sign made at night.
I'm too full to type... Happy Thanksgiving ya'll.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat this morning till 10. Woods seemed dead where I was. Saw 1-2 skirls, nothing else. Got a full belllly, and a call for 24 hours OT. Guess where I will be from 6 tonight till 6 tomorrow night. Thankful for the opportunity. Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## stealthman52

HD gota get that OT when you can,and be thankful you got a yob,not many do nowadays,I know I am thankful for mine,it was the offer made to me back in July,was out since Dec.2009,not much veying going on with Obamanomics.


----------



## Havana Dude

Oh yea, Thankful is an understatement. Hunting will have to wait. Weather is less than ideal anyway.
I am happy for those who have work. I am equally sad for those who are struggling trying to find employment. In the words of "Son" , long legged mack daddy has messed us up big time. It will be a good day when he is a former prez.!!


----------



## Son

The remodeling business  came to a halt right after LLMD was elected. I've not gotten one call since. The only jobs I've seen around my area that havn't been affected are government jobs, & teachers jobs. Our buying power has gotten less as the months go by, property taxes almost doubled, no COLA for the elderly and the list of negatives goes on and on. People who have money are not spending it, and those who don't have money can't spend any. We are required to buy vehicle insurance, so that may keep those agents afloat. But I know many who have dropped their house insurance etc.. Shucks, they are struggling to pay their mortgage. Fortunately my house is paid for, or I would be going down the tubes too. We've taken on several family members who have lost jobs. It's a time when family and friends need to stick together until we get through this era. I went hunting this morning, the deer didn't move, but I saw plenty of gobblers. They didn't care that it was Thanskgiving. Hope everybody had a great day.


----------



## Son

No rain yet at Lake Seminole, but there's been a couple sprinkles up at the hunt camp. Looks like more light rain coming. Cross ur fingers, we need it.


----------



## Swamprat

We got a few showers today but the heavy stuff was between 5 and 7:30 this morning.

Hunted Thursday morning, saw 2 does and a small 6, Thursday afternoon I saw nothing.

Did not hunt this morning cause of the rain, went this afternoon and hunted in light rain/drizzle off and on. Saw 11 does and yearlings, not a horn in the bunch. Eight of the 11 came into a food plot all at once. Kinda neat watching the yearlings chase each other around while the momma does were fighting each other for food even though they all arrived in the same group.


----------



## Son

I have two cameras out, guess I need to go check em.

Now if I can remember where I put em.


----------



## Havana Dude

Aliens have abducted our deer. Thats the best I can figure. Feels like I'm hunting the post rut. Daylight till noon, one hen at first light. No fresh tracks found, nothing. Cancelling a bunch of vacation, might as well work. Never seen it like this at the beginning of our season. I have to act like I'm seeing deer though, or I may get recruited to decorate for Christmas. Just shoot me if that happens.


----------



## Son

Sat from 4 til dark this afternoon. Heard one blow north/upwind of me around 5:30. Never saw it. Trail cameras say, they're moving in the dark still.


----------



## Son

Hunted today, it was cold. Saw over 100 crows, 1 hawk and 2 tweety birds. During the evening hunt, right about dark heard a buck making a scrape behind my blind. Too thick back there to see, but it sounded like a ten point with a missing tooth.


----------



## Son

Nastalgia, bowhunt on St Vincent Island, Florida panhandle area. 1975. Sometimes you just luck up. Took the small buck on the way to my stand, then shot the boar just before dark from the stand. Sure was glad the wardens came by with that jeep and trailer as this was about 5 miles from camp. That's me with the floppy hat. Picture taken at the St Joe icehouse.


----------



## Bear10

Son said:


> Hunted today, it was cold. Saw over 100 crows, 1 hawk and 2 tweety birds. During the evening hunt, right about dark heard a buck making a scrape behind my blind. Too thick back there to see, but it sounded like a ten point with a missing tooth.



I told Talisman that we needed to have a crow shoot. They are thick up there.


----------



## Son

Back in the 50's we saw lots of crows in the Fl Everglades Big Cypress country. But I believe our woods in SW Ga has the Everglades beat when it comes to crow numbers. When the crows are around, you can't hear anything but them. Noticed robins are beginning to show up, that's a good sign of cold weather to come.

Nothing like camp cooking, when you're hungry.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, hopefully that great cook will get down there,maybe both Dan's will show up,Mike might not be there,but I bet his spirit will be,I know you miss ole Mike,I know I do


----------



## Son

Yes, it's been a strange season so far. Mike's place will be set if the rest of us ever get to hunt together this season. I did get to sit in a popup four times, maybe five last week, and been going up to camp and looking around. Hesitant to shoot anything unless it's reall nice, Still can't lift, drag or strain in anyway. That means I would have to call on friends to do the hard work. Most everybody is waiting on the "big one" so there's not been many killed. Total I know of is one big nine point, a six, and a couple does. Actually, there's not been much hunting in my opinion. Doc checks me Wednesday, hope he turns me loose. I have a couple ladderstands I want to get in. I think our rut is about to happen. I've seen the sign that tells.
Camp security is the next issue, we've had a few things  go missing.


----------



## Bear10

Son, You're up early this morning. I just looked at the radar and the rain is coming. The guys at camp are in for a wet day. The food plots are looking good. It looks like a pretty weekend coming up.


----------



## Son

It's only sprinkled a bit here at the lake. Yes, I was up early, Took Jim to the dr yesterday, the trip totaled over 100 miles and all that riding got to me a bit. Aggravated something about that surgery area, had my legs and stomach area aching and hot feeling. It's better this morning. I think it was the seat belt tightening across the incision area that caused my problem. I almost unbuckled the darn thing.
Havn't been able to get on my forum this morning for about two hours now. Must be some problems....going on there.
Come on rain, cold, and the rut..  I'm ready.


----------



## Son

My answer on another thread about shooting does etc..
here's my answer on that.

Management is the key. Take only what you can use, what the property numbers can afford, and it'll all come out to the good.
Somebody must be responsible enough to make harvest decisions. If not, they need do some learning. 
__________________


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Management is the key. Take only what you can use, what the property numbers can afford, and it'll all come out to the good.
> Somebody must be responsible enough to make harvest decisions. If not, they need do some learning.
> __________________



Exactly. Especially take only what you can use. Sat a couple hours this morning, got in there late, just before 8, sat till bout 10:30. Saw 10-12 hens, scratchin around feeding. No deer, imagine that. Smoke pole opens Saturday, then rifle the following Saturday. I may have to take back up with squirrell hunting if our deer don't cooperate. Son, I noticed that about your forums earlier as well.


----------



## kmckinnie

My 9 year old grandson likeshunting with his PalPal! My wife had a great Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## kmckinnie




----------



## Son

My forum is working OK now. We've had a good rain for the last hour, looks like more coming. When the rain started, the temps dropped 10 degrees immediately. It's getting cold again.

Go Navy


----------



## Son

Great pictures, love to see women and children hunting.


----------



## Son

Todays report, short and sweet. Watched a spike do scrapes this morning, then saw a small doe. Nothing this afternoon.
And it was kinda cold this morning.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat this afternoon. Saw one doe feeding about 4:35. Beautiful day to be in the woods.


----------



## Son

They're beginning to chase on our place. Now, if they'll just run around in front of me. I'm still too sore to do any fast turning around, or getting up.


----------



## Son

It Was a cool windy day, but the  deer moved good this morning. Saw four does and two young bucks. One spike and a four/six? All before 8:30 AM

I just watched em go thru the woods, It wasn't bad in a popup blind.


----------



## Son

Yesterday, a friend came by our camp and ask if I had been hunting his place. He had given me permission several years ago, and thought I was hunting it. I told him no as I wasn't really sure about the property lines. He then said, he had been by there and saw two big tower box stands and two food plots. One plot was quite large and a big area of his trees had been pushed out. We went down to look and sure enough. Somebody has moved in on his land and setup their hunting operation. The nerve of some folks. Now, he's trying to find out who it is, and put em out. The property is about 1/2 mile from our camp.
The even cut his fence at one place, and put a chain and lock on his gate.
Glad I hadn't been going there as there might have been a confrontation.


----------



## Havana Dude

Windy afternoon. Sat from just before 3 till dark. Nothing. Did see another paw mark under a lickin branch. A holly they been hitting for years. A couple small limbs broken off. Thats 2 I've seen now. Both in areas we have to travel to get to stands.


----------



## stealthman52

Son, thats either crazy people,or just don't have a clue where the boundary lines are,even happens with common people,biggest investment they make in life is usually real estate and many make assumptions as to what they own and/or are paying for,I wonder why a surveyor is needed.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dang!! I just heard a similar story from my wife. The lady who fixes her hair, her folks have a farm over Chipley way. Said they got out and about the other day, and found where someone had cleared some of the land, made some food plots and had stands up. Come to think of it, Swampy needed a place to hunt this year........... I mean really, ya gotta have a big set to do this.


----------



## Son

Still havn't found out who's hunting the 26 acres, but the owner says, he thinks it might be the fellow who bought the adjoining farm. Probably thinks it's his corner there, but he's in for a surprise.

Hunted this morning, does and wind this morning. Nice afternoon, and more does, a whole flock of em. Walked right up to me.


----------



## stealthman52

Maybe in the am you can tag out one of them big does,good luck if go.


----------



## Son

I would like to get a nice doe, but not having to get it out at night when there's no help around.


----------



## Bear10

That's a big south Ga. doe there.


----------



## Son

Today, saw three does and a spike. It was cold and windy too.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,how chilly was it?,you only one hunting?


----------



## Son

In the twenties since Monday, and again this morning at five AM.


----------



## Bear10

As long as the wind isn't blowing, twenty is ok.


----------



## Son

In the twentys and a slight breeze blowing during the morning hunt. Sleeting in Mayhaw, so I came home after lunch. Old bones starting to ach,


----------



## GAdreamin

I'm headed up to camp tonight... Hunting through the weekend. 
Anyone been seeing any rutting behavior? I've been seeing some sign, any thoughts?

Also... here is a couple pics of the 8pt I shot last week, my beautiful bird dog, and a mean-mugging lucky son of a gun.


----------



## Son

You're hitting it right, the bucks have begun moving around. Never seen so many scrapes and rubs as I did yesterday. Cold helps too. Saw three rack bucks yesterday. One caught me from downwind, one went thru a small opening about 70 yards away and who knows where he went. Then another one showed up to my NW. Somethings going on...


----------



## Son

Didn't go hunting this morning, so look what walked by while I wasn't there.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Well at least it was't ashooter! Lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Well I made it back today from daughters school trip. Now I have a clear understanding of why I got clipped after 2 younguns. Actually wasn't all that bad. Toured the USS Alabama  Tuesday, along with the submarine they have, and their Air museum. Then went to an IMAX in Mobile. Wednesday morning, between Mobile and Monroeville, Alabama, we went through a pretty good snow shower for several miles. Enough that we needed the windshield wipers. Toured the old Courthouse in Monroeville. Their teacher is a fanatic about the book and movie "To Kill A Mockingbird", so that was the reason for this. Then on to Montgomery. We all went to a play last night in Montgomery, Peter Pan. I am not at all into going to plays, but must admit I enjoyed it very much, very entertaining. Then back home today, in time for me to make it to the farhouse. 

Saturday is our gun opener, I'm ready. When I last set Monday, finally had a little deer activity, and some fresh buck sign. So, it will be interesting to see what is going on when I get back in there.


----------



## Son

Sounds like you got around there Dude.


----------



## Havana Dude

Yea, and it looks like ya'lls big boys are starting to get around too. I see some big bucks hanging in your camp before long.


----------



## Son

Had a great day. Picked up my gas cylinder in town at 8, got in the stand by 9:30. Had a five point come by at 10:26. Shot a doe at 11. Had venison, home frys and baked beans for lunch, with sweet iced tea. Sat there  and ate it all by myself. Not much activity in camp this season. About half our members have not made it to the woods this season. Other unexpected priorities have come up, and it's made it dull around camp, from what we usually have. Shucks, I missed over half the season myself. Bet those deer were glad.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> Dang!! I just heard a similar story from my wife. The lady who fixes her hair, her folks have a farm over Chipley way. Said they got out and about the other day, and found where someone had cleared some of the land, made some food plots and had stands up. Come to think of it, Swampy needed a place to hunt this year........... I mean really, ya gotta have a big set to do this.



Wasn't I.... I might know the folks though.

After farming season lots of land really doesn't get seen by the owner till next Spring, there is quite a few fields and woodlots tucked away off the beaten path and most folks who see somebody going on to a piece of property assume they have permission to do so.


----------



## Son

Still no word on who's hunting the land I'm suppose to have permission to hunt 26 acres inset in a huge block of woods and farms. But, I'm doing OK on our hunt lease. Already passed up 9 bucks.


----------



## Havana Dude

Rifle opens tomorrow for us, and I'm ready!! Hopefully, they sense this rain/cold front coming from Canada, and they get up and move!!! That would be nice. Gonna have to hump it tomorrow though. Got 30 something critters that need their housing paid some attention to. Gotta board up some stalls, and goat houses to give em a place out of the high winds expected. Of course, if I do this, the weather dummies will have got it wrong, and it won't be near as bad as we thought. But, I think a Canadian cold front screaming our way says it all. It's gonna be cold folks!! Good luck to my Florida bros on our re-opener tomorrow!!!


----------



## Son

Can't says what ur Fl bucks will do. But our deer have been moving mornings up to 11 Am. Not much in the evenings yet.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Can't says what ur Fl bucks will do. But our deer have been moving mornings up to 11 Am. Not much in the evenings yet.



About what I experienced today. Had a legal spike feed around me for 50 minutes, from 8-8:50. Sat till 10:30, nothing else. He came from the direction I walk in and out, and there was a scrape and minor tree rub beside the trail, that wasn't there when I walked in at daybreak. Went this evening, saw nothing. Got the call for OT again while in the stand, so here I am, till 6 Monday evening. Dad is doing so good, he went this afternoon with me. I was glad to see him in the woods.


----------



## Son

This looks like it might be two different bucks. One's rack looks taller. Camera at my #3 blind.


----------



## stealthman52

He knew you were not in the blind,Friday at 7:55am,but at least he wanted to leave you a picture,lol


----------



## buckmanmike

Son.

Nice pics there. We have about 900 acres that is land locked and w e had a bad problem  with hunters that leased the land in front and behind our property. They hunted like it was their's. I found out in the end the guy in charge from timber co was making a dime or two. We had timber rights leased out but retained hunting rights, but this guy was leasing hunting rights he didn't have. I used to always carry the international key(loooong bolt cutters) to access my own property. Thankfully we have that problem solved now and actually get along great with the club that hunts around us.


----------



## Son

Land locked and other clubs around, been there, done that and it was a headache. Only takes one or two unethical people to make such a problem. Thankfully, we were allowed to lease the other land around us. But only after the ajoining club shot everything out and they were not seeing deer. Then they left to ruin another property somewhere. Takes about three or four years to bring deer numbers back after such an event. We certainly don't hurt the numbers as most of our hunters are trophy fanatics. But don't worry about the numbers getting out of control. Any excess gets taken if they leave our boundries. Works out.


----------



## cmcleod

*Rut*

When does the rut normally happen in Miller County?  I have some land that I can hunt there and was thinking of headed that way.


----------



## Son

Miller Co rut is kicking in now. Young bucks have been seen chasing and kicking does from bedding areas. Trail cameras are now getting daylight photos of mature bucks. They're roaming.


----------



## Son

I was in the woods today, nothing came by. It wasn't cold, it was freezing. Some puddles stayed frozen all day.


----------



## stealthman52

you can't get em at home,lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat from noon till dark. Did not see a living creature, seriously, until 5PM, then the woods just came alive. First saw a monster spike. If his sheds fell in a five gallon bucket, they would be hard to find. He left, then 3 does came in, then the spike returned. He's just a baby, and it seemed like he knew he should be doing something, but didn't quite know what to do. He just hung around, made them uneasy, but no chasing. Things are lining up to be hot Christmas week, like clockwork. Maybe the big boys(basket 6's) will be out trolling next week. Gonna sit a different property tomorrow evening. Looks like we are eat up with spikes this year. So much for letting the smaller bucks walk. I still have a theory on that, but need more time in the woods. 

Last 2 years tally in our woods(taking into account we are surrounded by a lease on all four sides that shoot mature 6's and better): 08-09 season- 1-basket 6 and 1 fairly nice 9pt.  09-10 season- 2 does. 10-11 season- nothing so far. When we shot legal bucks, we killed 10-12 a year. Started the 6 or better rule about 8 years ago, and we went to 4-5 bucks per year. And the last 3 years, it has just fell off. Hunter pressure about the same all the way through.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

*Miller county update*

Son and everyone else, thanks for the updates.

What is your prediction on rut activity for the next ten days???  Will the full moon mean more mid day activity??? 

GON says 19th height of breeding, saw some chasing last Thursday am (23 degrees - sore throat and cold to fight off after that experience)...

Learned a new trick from a friend, put two of the heat packs that you use for a sore neck under each arm pit ont he side of your chest on your base layer - still giving  off heat at dark (approx 3.50 at rite aid for four)...

Thanks

High Country


----------



## Havana Dude

Saw a deer at 9:05 this morning. About 125 yards, walked through an opening 3' wide, never saw it again. Could not see if buck or doe. But, it was good size deer, assumed it was alone, but not sure. Could have been a cruising buck.


----------



## sowega hunter

we saw bucks everywhere today in Early. Morning and afternoon. 2 nice ones.


----------



## Son

Saw a young buck this morning. Had a great bowl of homemade chili for lunch. Then back out for the evening hunt. Nothing. I'm changing locations tomorrow. I'm wearing my bullet out, taking in and out of the rifle.

Remembering last years buck. I would like another one as good this year. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat on a friends place this evening. 3 does and 2 yearlings. Grateful for the opportunity to see something different, but dear God, I despise sitting a rye patch. Yes I saw deer, but it's like watching paint dry. I would not mind a rye patch if you could see some distance into the surrounding area. Not this place. They literally just appear like they are walking through a wall. Going back to my swamp in the morning.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you got that right,it takes patience,and plenty of it


----------



## sowega hunter

bucks on the move again this morning. Had a good one bust me.


----------



## Son

This windy rain coming in sure shut the deer down on our place. Presently, it's raining at Lake Seminole. Put a camera on the trail the buck that busted me the other day takes. He's a ten....with a high rack.


----------



## Havana Dude

Nothing this morning, got down at 11:15.

4:20, lone doe fed around me for a while then eased off behind me. Right at dark, she came back same trail running. Sure enough, buck behind her. He was just walking, but definately tending. Oh, big bodied deer, with giant 2"spikes.


----------



## Ace1313

Seen 3.5 year old 8 for about the 6th time today running does. Was think there maybe a bigger buck in that spot but I have only seen 1@2 yrs olds as well hunting outside of Blakley. We have seen bucks bumping does since last Saturday with only one serious chase. I am going to hunt another property closer to D-masc tom the deer were a little bit further ahead Rut wise last weekend.


----------



## Son

I agree, young bucks running around in daylight. Big bucks still on cameras at night. They gotta quit that.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you might have to get in that blind about mitnite and hunt till 8-10 next morning,you just need a trijicon scope or my starlight,lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat the rain this morning. True to all my past experiences in the rain, I saw nothing. Back at it this afternoon.


----------



## Havana Dude

Well, I broke my streak of not seeing deer in the rain. Saw one doe, in a fairly heavy rain. Not a downpour, just steady good rain. Going in the AM if it's not flooding. Our woods are wet now. Most of it will stay a while. We see way more deer in a wet year then we do a dry year. Ya'll all must be at camp, hunting etc. Good luck to you'uns.


----------



## Son

Those big bucks are insulting me. Going to the blind this morning, my trail was full of fresh tracks, two new scrapes and loads of fresh droppings. Sat til 11 and saw nothing. This afternoon, went to another stand and saw a doe with a yearling. Still hasn't rained at our hunting woods yet., But at home at Lake Seminole now, and it's raining here.


----------



## Ace1313

I saw 1 at dark crossing the back end of a food plot. The deer movement was extremely slow yesterday afternoon. We had a pea soup fog yesterday morning didn't lift until 8 but I did see 7 deer. Hunting our Blakeley tract this morning hopefully something will show.


----------



## sowega hunter

Saw 2 small bucks this morning. Skipped yesterday. Other than that I have seen deer everyday this past week. All bucks and only one shooter who busted me.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat this morning until 1PM. Saw first deer at 11:35. A high racked 5 point. Most bone seen to date this year. He still walks the woods. At 12:10, saw a doe running, with buck 3 minutes behind, nose to the ground, in the palmetto at about 100 yards. Could have been a spike or a world record buck, don't know. I suspect it was the 5 point as they came from same general direction he left me from.


----------



## Ace1313

Saw six this morning with one been a 6pt. 

One of the guys in our Coop killed a good'un today big 9 at 1230.


----------



## Swamprat

I went this morning at a neighbors 40 acres, said I could hunt it (no one else does) but don't shoot the small bucks.

Saw a spike at daylight and quiet till the down pour around 8:30. Around 9 I saw a doe and yearling and at 10 or so I saw what looked like the same spike and a 6 point. 

Still no rut action, bucks are still together here in NW Florida (Washington County)but they should be breaking up soon.

Took my daughter to a friends house yesterday and around 5:30 or so we saw a stud come out of a swamp on one side of the road to a picked cotton field.  Crossed about 40-50 feet in front of the truck. Not sure how wide but he was tall with some mass.


----------



## Son

Starting to get exciting in our woods. 
Saw a fair eight with six does this morning. Just watched em go. Fellow hunter missed a rack buck twice at another stand. I think most hunting, saw deer this morning.
I saw nothing this afternoon. Rained everywhere, except on our leases.


----------



## T-BONER

Was that tucker that missed????t-boner


----------



## Son

No T boner, Tuck isn't in camp. Not wanting to mention the unlucky hunters name, but his initials are Kevin. lol.
Everybody's seeing deer now...except for those who sleep in the blinds.


----------



## stealthman52

Sounds like its go time at Son's Deer Resort


----------



## Son

Deer didn't move much today. Saw one spike right after sunrise., 
and that was it for the day. We didn't get any of the rain that moved thru the Southeast


----------



## Havana Dude

Critters moved GOOD this morning. 8:30, 2 does and a yearling, feeding right alongside a group of about 15 turkeys. Then a little after 9, same 5 point from Saturday morning, came through. 10:30, a 1-horn spike came in from the pines and went away from me. Then at 11:30, leaned over to start putting my junk in my pack, and here comes another deer, a bout a 5" spike, and he ran into even another one horn spike, and they fed around pretty close to each other. Would have been a good day to sit all day looks like, but had to get down, do a couple things, and supposed to meet a bud in a little bit, and head back in. I got some pics of the 5 and some video of the turkeys. May try and get all that loaded this evening.


----------



## Son

Seems we all are seeing deer except for one member. He says he's got in over 300 hours and has seen only about 10 deer. Says, he's never seen a place so bad. Can't imagine what he's doing wrong cause the rest of us are seeing bucks and does. This morning, I saw a big bodied six at 10:15, then around 11:00, saw four does.
Can't tell ya what went by my blind this afternoon, I fell asleep and awakened after dark. Oh, I saw the moon. Other three members hunting saw several does and two bucks. Guess we're all trophy hunting as nobody is shooting the young bucks. Strange thing, our bucks have not hit their scrapes for three days now. Cameras on scrapes have not taken any pictures in three days and nights. Not even a doe. Full Moon, sure messes up deer hunting if ya ask me.


----------



## Havana Dude

Had a yearlin slip in on me this evening a little after 5. Then a 3 point, came in on a string down wind of her, but when they got in the same area, they just fed along. He did stop and get a whif of where she took a leak. They fed around a cleared out patch we did years ago(not planted) and the buck made a 1/2 hearted attempt at hookin a limb and pawed the ground 5-6 times. Also saw 1 turkey.

My buddy in a stand just down from me, saw the same 2 deer as me, plus 6-7 turkeys and the hogs came in on him before I got to his stand to get him. He said 6-8 grown hogs. No shots fired, as I had to get to town to eat out with family. Never fails when I GOTS to go do something. We could have had some PORK!!

It's heating up around here. Couple dead does on the side of 27 near the river is as good an indicator as anything. Back at it in the morning!!


----------



## stealthman52

HD,sounds like you your turn is right around the corner,patience is a virtue,the porkys and the deer are very near.


----------



## Havana Dude

Aaaannnnddddd, then nothing this morning. I guess the lunar eclipse spooked em


----------



## kmckinnie

H D , the deer moved all over Lanier rd today! My sissy saw 15 at 9 am and I saw 6 at4:30 this afternoon!  Thats about 5 miles from you! They are moving , just were we don't hunt! LOL


----------



## kmckinnie

O'yea my wife killed a 180pd hog last fri morning, then I shot a 6pt thatafternoon to mix with it to make some sausage! Nothing like backyard hunten club!  Good luck H D


----------



## Swamprat

The deer are moving between 8 and 10 in the morning around here and at last light.

Had a neighbor down the road who owns a few hundred acres block in a vehicle who we presumed was poaching on his property. He said the vehicle was in the same area last week but parked about a 1/4 mile down. This afternoon he had backed it up into some pines where you could barely see the vehicle unless you were looking. Not sure if he found it or somebody called him but when I left a deputy and tow truck was on their way.

Trust me where he was going into is dog snot thick, 15-20 foot pines that does have a few cypress heads scattered about in there. Hope he gets busted....hate poachers.


----------



## kmckinnie

We seen 6 does here this afternoon! Nephew tring again in the am!


----------



## Havana Dude

I saw a lone yearlin, just as my butt hit the seat at 3:45. Saw it on/off till it finally fed up near me at about 5. Dad saw a rack buck right at dark, but he said not much to it, probably the 3 point I got on Video yesterday.


----------



## Son

Hunted today, saw nothing. Couple said they saw deer, bucks and does, but nothing they wanted to shoot. I enjoyed the day hunting anyway. Sure beats being a couch potato.


----------



## Havana Dude

Saw a deer at first light. Had that "buck look" but so far out, could not really tell. Set till about 10:30. When I got up to get down, saw the wrong half of a pretty good size hog. I sat back down, to wait until it came out from behind the clump of trees. Nothing. I have no idea where that hog went, other than straight away from me behind the clump of trees. I gotta get a new horse shoe or something  LOL


----------



## Son

I took the day off from hunting. Too warm for me, and the old body needed the rest. Overcast all day.


----------



## Havana Dude

one doe and 2 yearlings this evening right about 5:40. I need to take a break, but it's like crack for me. Gotta go.


----------



## Havana Dude

Pics of the 5 and one of the many spikes seen so far. Working on a video of the 3 point and some turkeys.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Video of turkeys.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMenpQF3r8

Turkeys feeding.


----------



## Havana Dude

*3 point video*

Sorry about the quality of all this, but I aint no FOTO-GRAFFER  I had just put the camera up when he made his little half hearted effort at hookin a branch and pawing at the ground. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-85aMYGtzrA

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Son

Well, we've confirmed, the rut is on. Problem is, they don't start chasing until it's dark. I saw no deer today, and the wind blew.


----------



## Son

Proof's in the pudding. Those who park fartherest from the stand/blind they are hunting, see the most deer. Park close to the stand, and all animals in the immediate area know you're there. In most cases, this makes em hold tight, or go the other way. If you're one of those people, you'll have to wait for your deer to come from a distance. In evenings, could be dark before they get to your spot. 
Hunted this morning, saw one spike. I've seen him so many times, my eyes are about to wear his horns out. We've seen very limited deer movement during the last four days. Our club has been the most unhunted this year, than any other year I can remember. Our deer are getting a free pass this year.

Merry Christmas Ya'll......


----------



## sowega hunter

we have also had minimal deer movement the past few days. They are still tearing the scrapes up though. My son did see 3 does this morning. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Son

Put some tinks on a scrape to see what would happen. Same thing happened last season. The Tinks was free, so I didn't lose anything. Coyotes love Tinks Doe Pee. In four days and nights, no deer showed.


----------



## Nicodemus

Merry Christmas to you folks.


----------



## Son

Thank Ya Nick, Merry Christmas to you also.


----------



## Havana Dude

yesterday morning -1 doe about 9:10

Yesterday evening-same stand as A.M.- a doe as light was waning, then a spike ran her off, I could barely make out his little horns in the scope.

This morning- 3 turkeys

This evening-did not go- supper with family

May go tomorrow evening??????????

Merry Christmas to you all. Remember the reason for the season.


----------



## Son

Ah, I smell coffee, hot chocolate and hear grandchildren all over the house. Now, I'm sniffing for a hint of breakfast. It's about 35 degrees here on the north shore of Lake Seminole in Georgia.
Ya'll have a great Christmas Day, then we'll get back to hunting.


----------



## one_shot

Son said:


> Put some tinks on a scrape to see what would happen. Same thing happened last season. The Tinks was free, so I didn't lose anything. Coyotes love Tinks Doe Pee. In four days and nights, no deer showed.



I killed 3 yotes in Clay Co. this year coming to tinks 69.


----------



## Son

Tinks 69, for two seasons now. When i put it in front of a camera, that's the end of the deer pictures. It's coyotes from then on. Too many coyotes and bobcats these days. When the fur industry went down, predators got out of hand in my opinion.

And these things eat young turkeys up to the size of a large chicken. Watched em do it.


----------



## Son

We're experiencing a light swirling snow at Lake Seminole, Seminole Co. Ga, at the Florida line. Notice, I've stayed in today, not much for such windy cold weather.


----------



## Son

Turkey season is next, March. Me and the ol thirty dollar shotgun, this last Spring.


----------



## stealthman52

no turkeys for me,too many already down here,lol


----------



## Son

It's going to be a raw week, then warming up to rain maybe friday, Saturday or Sunday. Ya'll go get em...


----------



## sghoghunter

Son is the hunt at silver lake gonna be right on this week or are we a week late?


----------



## Havana Dude

Got in the stand at 1 pm. Saw a doe at 3:10. Another at 5:30, and a doe, yearling, and a big cowhorn spike at 5:50. I could hear another deer walking as it got dark, but could not make it out. Actually a nice afternoon.


----------



## Son

My hunting woods are about 30 miles from Silver Lake, but deer movement should be about the same. Just today, noticed the big bucks are still roaming around looking for does. Problem is, they're doing most of it at night. That should change as the moon darkens. I would be happy with any one of the several nice bucks I've gotten on camera. We don't have much time left.


----------



## sowega hunter

I believe it is on in my part of Early County. I saw 3 bucks chasing a doe this morning and wound up killing a 6 point with 16 & 1/2 inch spread. He was not one of the ones chasing the doe either. Saw five bucks total. I think we need to be in the woods so I'm about to head back hoping for the big un.


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat from 10 A.M. till dark. Lost track of times/sightings, but first was at noon, two yearlins came in running, nothing behind, then they came back through. 18 turkeys also a few minutes later. About 12:45, moved to another stand. Saw 7-8 more deer, mostly yearlins or does with younguns. One spike, and one nubby head. Almost constant action from 3PM till dark. Saw the spike twice, once he just fed by and once more as he was pushing a doe. Had to run a doe and yearling away when i got down. Hate to do that, but needed to go.


----------



## Son

Two members shot this morning. One missed. The other got a 7 point and saw young bucks chasing does.
Me? I saw nothing where I was except birds.
This afternoon, slipped in to a new spot, as I began to setup my blind. Two rack bucks jumped up about 20 yards away. One went left, one went right. Both average racks, but not what I'm looking for, so never shouldered the rifle. Backed out and went to a different stand location and saw nothing else. 
Our deer moved from 9:30 til 11 this morning.


----------



## Bear10

sowega hunter said:


> I believe it is on in my part of Early County. I saw 3 bucks chasing a doe this morning and wound up killing a 6 point with 16 & 1/2 inch spread. He was not one of the ones chasing the doe either. Saw five bucks total. I think we need to be in the woods so I'm about to head back hoping for the big un.



Congrats. Sounds like a nice deer. Post a pic of him.


----------



## sowega hunter

*pic*

Here he is. A pretty good 6 point to me.


----------



## 12pointer

Nice 6 pt. sowega hunter , we have one that looks alot like that one roaming around on our club , but he is alittle wider then that one. CONGRATS  ON A GOOD DEER !


----------



## kmckinnie

sowega hunter said:


> Here he is. A pretty good 6 point to me.









Fine Job!!!!!!!!! Congrads on theshooter!


----------



## Havana Dude

Wayyyy too many sightings to list. Just suffice to say saw deer from 8:30 till dark, with a lull from about 11-3. Killed a coyote at 11:30. I saw 2 shooter bucks, very nice, if they had brows, both probably 10'S, 8's for sure. Never offered me a clean kill shot. All total today, 7 bucks, 6-8 does. 2 bucks repeat sightings. One of the bucks(small) licked the leaves in the trail I drug the yote out on. My butt is flat!!!! Guess where I will be in the morning. It's on in my woods. The 2 bigguns were after a doe.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,I hope you get him,post a pic if you do


----------



## Son

Today wasn't too bad. Saw a doe and yearling first thing this morning, then a nice six point. On the way out, saw a real nice 8 standing in the road. This afternoon, at 5, saw a big buck slipping thru the pines, too far, too thick and could never get a clear shot. Not killing anything, but having a great time outdoors. DG and I had scrambled eggs with rice, sausage gravy, bisquits and mayhaw jelly for lunch.


----------



## Havana Dude

stealthman52 said:


> HD,I hope you get him,post a pic if you do



Man, you know it!!!! I aint had nothing to brag about in a while, except for having a great time in the woods.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Phone pics*

Pics of the coyote from today, like ya'll aint never seen one. Thats all I got for now


----------



## Buck killers Wife

W t g  , hd


----------



## Ace1313

What a 2 1/2 day hunt between my brother and I we saw over 100 deer and he killed a 4 1/2 year old 9 pt. He came out grunting and following a doe. This was near Blakley. I did not see any bucks over 2 1/2 but had a great time in the woods with my first gray fox sighting in a long time and getting within feet of several deer while on the ground and in the stand.


----------



## Havana Dude

Had the daughter in tow today 

This morning, one spike.

This evening, probably the same spike pushed a doe in on us. Saw another doe about dark, that locked us down till after dark, then the hogs came in and ran her off, so we got down and ran them off. Not near as many deer as yesterday.


----------



## Son

I spent many hours in the woods today, and saw no deer. If they keep this up, they'll make it thru another season.


----------



## Son

Hey HD, got his twin on our property.

He comes out to play at night


----------



## Son

Happy New Year Ya'll....  have a safe one.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Florida 8 Point*

This one came in on a doe at 5:45 this evening. This is the smaller of the 2 bucks I saw Wednesday, the one with a limp. Turns out he had a deformity of sorts in one shoulder. No obvious injury, but that shoulder(leg) bone was 2-3 times as big as a normal shoulder(leg), and 2 ribs were "out of place" best I can describe. Any way, dry spell over. Thanks to my beautiful daughter, my good luck charm. P.S.- yes I would have let her shoot it, but her and I have discussed her limits and what she feels comfortable with, and 100 +yards, through the trees, deer walking, is a bit too much for her just yet. She's a fantastic hunting partner. Glad to have shared this with her.

13" spread, 8"&7" G-2's   120 lbs.


----------



## miller

Awesome! Those long sits have paid off, good deer congrats! Now get her one.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks bud, yea, she already says the bigger one is hers LOL . I would love it!! This is my biggest deer ever. Killed alot like it, but they would fit inside this set.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,great pics,congrats on a nice buck,glad your daughter likes to hunt,maybe she can get that other one,tell her be patient,thats what deer hunting takes.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks Stealth. Yea, she is pumped about it. She got her first buck in 08, a 6 pt. , but when I told her this was the smaller of the 2, she's ready to go.

This is my biggest deer ever, after 30+ years of deer hunting in FL only. He is going on the wall with a small plaque in memory of my buddy we lost in September. First deer killed on our place since he died. I was think european mount until this other thought hit me. Like my other mounts, it's not so much the quality of the horns, but the story behind the hunts. I have a six mounted that is barely worthy of a european mount, but I wanted SOMETHING for the kids to see, to light their fire. Then I had mounted both kids' first bucks, both sixes. Most would call me an idiot for doing it, but every time I look at them, I relive the memories of those hunts. Same will be true for this buck.


----------



## Son

Nothing wrong with mounting any deer, they all look good on the wall. Nice eight you got there. All I'm seeing in daylight are small bucks so far. And we're running out of time here in Ga.


----------



## stealthman52

Make sure you eat your black eyed peas today Son,might help you get one for season is gone,lol.
HD,I might not hunt in Ga next year,with a non res license cost of $297,making me think hard about keeping my hunting in Florida,my nephew told me he bought 40 acres for 40k,in Madison,sounds like a fair investment to me


----------



## Swamprat

Happy New Year to all of the SW Georgia and Florida brethren.

Got the black eyes cookin and in a few hours will have the cornbread baking.

HD, congrats on a fine buck. Hopefully your daughter gets a crack at the other one. Have not hunted much in the last week, spent most of the time visiting folks down in Central Florida. 

Went a few hours yesterday evening and this morning but the wind is pretty bad, started feeling a little chummy this morning after swaying in a pine for a few hours. Just have seen a few does and a small 4 point. Another few weeks and it will be getting real good.

Probably won't go this evening, got tornado watch and rain coming in.


----------



## Son

Hunted this morning, saw a doe and yearling. Home full as a tick. Already had some blackeyed peas, turnips, hog jowl, cracklin cornbread and okra with sweet iced tea.  Eat ur hearts out...
We got a much needed rain.


----------



## stealthman52

Swampy,don't know that I am going to hunt Ga this coming year,still in Obamanomics,and Ga non res license is $297 bucks,Ga DNR might raise it again ,I think I will let all the D.A. boys pay it and sit back and watch,just hunt in Florida.Time you pay a lease,buy a license,trips for food plots,then all the other normal stuff,gas,food,
I could of probably went on guided hunts two or three times,lol.


----------



## Havana Dude

I want in a lease in Ga. so bad I can taste it. Seen what comes off Son's lease, and I like it. I just cannot justify ALL costs associated with it right now. I could swing it, I just know better than to do that with the little money I do have. I guess I'll just have to hunt my little 40 acre plot and be happy with it. I am trying to find another small place near the house, to take some pressure off my place. I absolutely do hunt it too much. But it's all I got, and I refuse to sit on the couch, when I can be in the woods.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,40 acres can get it done,if someone hunts Ga every year,it might be cheaper to just buy it,pay payments,maybe even turn around and make it a small club and let the membs help pay the mtg


----------



## Havana Dude

Oh yea, 40 is plenty, especially where ours is. I just enjoy the challenges of scouting out a good buck, and being able to spread my wings a little. I know this 40 like the back of my hand. I also know what lies beyond the line too. All I would have to do is move 100 yards, and I would be in business. That is what I miss, being able to capitalize on what I know is a good deer crossing. 

I got a lease several years back, ran the thing, just to prove to myself I could still go after em and get it done. I was successful. Sometimes I just feel like I'm sitting at a bus stop waiting for a bus that may or may not come by. And thats the only bus stop I can use, and the bus runs one street over!! You know what I mean.


----------



## Son

HD, sure didn't mean to stir up anything when I made the post on Deer Hunting, about license pricing. But there's always the few who do all they can to ruin a thread. Isn't it strange how some blame all their hunting problems on out of state hunters. 
Hunted today after the rain, saw no deer. But it was a beautiful afternoon with a little wind, and turning colder as the day went. Spent most of the midday working on a couple blinds and stands. Brushing em in better, and fixing squeaky seats. Did a little road trimming too. Anything to stay out of the house. Looking forward to tomorrow in the woods.
Well, I've been hunting for just a little over three weeks now, and have already passed on 15 bucks. As you might have guessed, none were large...lol


----------



## Havana Dude

Son, you aint stirred nothing with me thats for sure. I probably should have stayed out of it, I derailed it a little myself, sorry. It really gripes my tail when folks  make generalizations about folks just because of where they are from. 

It's not just the license cost that keeps me out of Ga. It's all the other costs associated with hunting out of state. It'll come in time for me, maybe. If not, then so be it. I'll keep reading ya'lls posts on here and live it through ya'll. 

Had a 6, 4 on one side 2 on the other , and a one horn buck, killed today at our place. This cat I hunt with, did not kill a deer last year, and had an itchy finger for the one horn buck. HIs brother (guest) killed the six. Here is where I have trust issues. We have agreed that land owners can take a buck of choice(legal) and guests can take 6 or better. I don't know if he killed the one horn or the brother did. True, doesn't matter who did what, both deer are dead. But it just goes to the whole issue I have with this guy in trusting him with any info. Trust me, if I told him about the buck that is bigger than the one I posted Friday, he would be camped out at that stand.

PS- When we talked about the "owner can take a choice buck", I told him flat out I had no desire to kill a small buck. I guess he did. I can't tell you how many small bucks I have passed in the last 8-10 years.


----------



## Swamprat

HD...know what you are talking about. Me, my brother and my dad hunted a place up in Ga, was around 12,000 acres and mostly dog hunting but they had a 1500 acre tract that they said they NEVER hunted due to houses, road issues, etc.

Wasn't till we starting pulling a few nice bucks out of there that low and behold they decided that they were gonna run it. They pounded it hard off and on for 2 weeks. Never saw a decent buck in there during daylight hours the rest of the season. My dad was really peed, he had finally figured out the travel pattern of a big buck that was making rubs on 4-6" pines. The buck got killed a few hundred yards from my dad's stand by them. Scored in the low 120's

Like you said, some folks you just can't trust.


----------



## kmckinnie

Swamprat said:


> HD...know what you are talking about. Me, my brother and my dad hunted a place up in Ga, was around 12,000 acres and mostly dog hunting but they had a 1500 acre tract that they said they NEVER hunted due to houses, road issues, etc.
> 
> Wasn't till we starting pulling a few nice bucks out of there that low and behold they decided that they were gonna run it. They pounded it hard off and on for 2 weeks. Never saw a decent buck in there during daylight hours the rest of the season. My dad was really peed, he had finally figured out the travel pattern of a big buck that was making rubs on 4-6" pines. The buck got killed a few hundred yards from my dad's stand by them. Scored in the low 120's
> 
> Like you said, some folks you just can't trust.



You can trust me! I was once a trustie!

Son

Ask one simple queston! And ask for commits with a health conversation, on here I don't think so! Wellllll you tried!

Its getting harder on us making trips to the camp! It averages 60ty for fuel each weekend! Then there is everything else that goes with it! ttyl  k


----------



## Son

Saw two does today, no cows.  It was cold this morning and the wind made me get down at 9:45 AM. Saw the does this afternoon.
Well folks, the gas is gouging us again. On the news, says no reason for this cause the reserves are full. Member came up today, said it's going to cost him over 300 bucks to make the round trip from South Fl and back. We discussed the days when we saw gas anywhere from .10 to .23 per gallon. I believe that was before "Made in China" came along. If you have a job, feel fortunate, I know so many who are out work. No pay, property values went down, still tumbling, price of groceries are constantly rising, and they raise our county taxes. Wonder who's doing the math there? Bunch of dummies would be my guess.


----------



## stealthman52

I heard BP contribuited 24 million to Mr.Obamas campaign,so I kind of doubt he will say anything about gas heading for $4 bucks a gallon,as for Made in China,you can thank all who wanted "free trade"


----------



## Havana Dude

Saw a spike about 7:30 this morning. Sat till a little after 10. Needed to trim a few limbs and check a feeder.


----------



## Son




----------



## Son

Way back when, our government deregulated the phone companies and let everybody get into the phone business. I said then, our economy is heading downhill, and it has gone that way every since. Then came Nafta etc.. Oh if only we could go back to the 50's when we really had freedom.
Well, sat in the wrong place again today. Look what came by where I first started to sit this morning.


----------



## Havana Dude

Well dadgum Son!!! Thats happened to you more than once aint it?  Sat this afternoon, saw nothing. barely even a squirrel. Hot stand is turning cool.


----------



## Son

Guess we might say, I have too many stand choices..  lol
Having a great time in the woods anyway.


----------



## stealthman52

go get in a ground blind,looks like raymond is on you up that way


----------



## Crash

Son said:


> Way back when, our government deregulated the phone companies and let everybody get into the phone business. I said then, our economy is heading downhill, and it has gone that way every since. Then came Nafta etc.. Oh if only we could go back to the 50's when we really had freedom.
> Well, sat in the wrong place again today. Look what came by where I first started to sit this morning.



That's enough to make you wanna go . .


----------



## Son

Got in almost two hours in the blind this morning in a drizzle. Then the real rain came. I came home. Five hunters saw no deer.


----------



## Havana Dude

Set till 9:30 or so. Had a little feist dog, and a medium size mutt, run a hog behind me. They caught him up sounded like in the thick. Hog squeeling like crazy. They were in the thick thick stuff> I tried to sneak up on the scene, but never could get close enough to see what was happening, with out pushing them. Then the rain started so I headed for the truck. No deer seen till about 20 minutes ago, a doe came by the house headed for the pines. Woods felt dead to me this morning. Off to work in a couple hours, back at it Friday'

Spent the rest of the morning, Taking deer meat to the Buck Barn, and then the head to the taxi. Buck barn wanted 440 for shoulder mount. My buddy Alan Davis, 375. So I took it to him. He said the economy has hit him pretty hard too. So I gave him the business. Ate lunch at the Charter House on 27. Holy cow, I won't need any supper!! Good day to run errands with the rain and all. Bainbridge got a GOOD soaking.


----------



## Son

440 for a shoulder mount. My last year in the taxidermy business, shoulder mounts went for  about 175.


----------



## kmckinnie

Not that numbers count trophy hunting! Son just how many deer have yall killed this year? Iknow last yearyoukilled that hoss!!!!!!!!! An so did I, this year 1 160pd broke-up 8 is all I shot in Ga! Just wondering! I know yall have them there,they are very crafty animals! I hope you have some good luck these last few days!


----------



## Swamprat

Dang 440 for a shoulder mount!

HD....you throw in a few hundred more and you could join Son's lease but I gotta admit the mount will be around for awhile.

I was gonna mount the wide 6 I shot last year but after paying close to 100 for a Euro mount of a 8 point the year before I decided not to. Not many choices around me unless you drive 45 minutes to a hour. The guy who did the Euro is about 20 minutes away but he charges a little to much.

Everybody here is pretty much the saw off and hang in a barn crowd


----------



## stealthman52

HD,I can remember back in the 70's when I had almost all my deer mounted, cost about 65-75 bucks,gave em all away when I got vorced in 87',said I would never mount another one unless its a mon a ster,lol,but if you can a afford it,go with it.


----------



## Son

> Son just how many deer have yall killed this year?


I don't have an exact count yet, but only one really nice mature nine point. Then this six yesterday by Jeff.
I have taken one average 165 pound 8 and a doe so far.
You might say, most of us are trophy hunting for those big guys we have gotten on cameras. They're not cooperating though, as they have kept their movements to dark thirty so far. I have pictures of several from 8 to 11 points, I would be happy with any of the group.
Here's the six Jeff got yesterday, good one to take, big body and a nice six.


----------



## Son

Here's my 8, 165 pounds. Usually I wouldn't have shot this one, but remember, I missed most of the season due to surgery. Had to get some venison before it's over.


----------



## Son

Now let me add the reason we havn't taken more nice bucks this season. I can remember at least ten bucks that have been missed this season. I can't offer any explanation for their misses, but we all know three reasons that can cause a miss. Got busted and took a running shot. Buck fever, or scope is off. I've missed before, but not often. Almost half our members have missed this season, should I take em to the range...lol
I was telling the guys, if these big bucks keep being nocturnal, they're going to make it thru another season. Some complain about too many people in the woods, we never have that problem. In fact we have so few hunting at any given time, the activity doesn't even move any deer around.  It's been a long time since I've killed a nice buck that was jumped by another hunter and ran it to me. In fact, the last was about ten years ago, and he weighed 203 with 11 points. This is him.


----------



## Son

I'm not greedy, give me this one and I'll quit for the season. He's still out there.


----------



## Swamprat

Looks like his hocks ain't even stained which is kinda unusual for your area at this time of the year.

Good looking buck and you gotta like those daytime picks....that makes him killable.


----------



## kmckinnie

Those are good average deer! Congrads to yall! And you have atag left to take a biggen! Yall are  hunting the right way! This will be the first year in 6 or 8 years I didn't kill a o k one, But that is hunting! My sister killed a good one about 115 class her first big buck! shes only killed 3 deer total i n her whole life. Started hunting2 years ago! I'll get her to post a pic of it on here!  Yall keep up the good work on management! I'm looking forward to the fish fry this spring at the camp!  ttyl k


----------



## hortonhunter22

Swamprat said:


> Dang 440 for a shoulder mount!
> 
> HD....you throw in a few hundred more and you could join Son's lease but I gotta admit the mount will be around for awhile.
> 
> I was gonna mount the wide 6 I shot last year but after paying close to 100 for a Euro mount of a 8 point the year before I decided not to. Not many choices around me unless you drive 45 minutes to a hour. The guy who did the Euro is about 20 minutes away but he charges a little to much.
> 
> Everybody here is pretty much the saw off and hang in a barn crowd



hey guys im over north of cairo, but i hunt in miller and decatur county a bit, i do taxidermy and a good bit cheaper than you guys are speaking of...300 for shoulder mounts, be glad to help you guys over that way out if i can...hate to see ol nice bucks gettin there horns loped off over money, but with obamanomics sometimes thats the only way...hope yall enjoy the rest of the season ill prolly be over that way come saturday


----------



## Swamprat

hortonhunter22 said:


> hey guys im over north of cairo, but i hunt in miller and decatur county a bit, i do taxidermy and a good bit cheaper than you guys are speaking of...300 for shoulder mounts, be glad to help you guys over that way out if i can...hate to see ol nice bucks gettin there horns loped off over money, but with obamanomics sometimes thats the only way...hope yall enjoy the rest of the season ill prolly be over that way come saturday



Thanks for the offer.....300 ain't bad considering my last shoulder mount done bout 12 years ago was around 175 or so but the guy does great work.

Cairo is still to far for me but maybe some of the SW and Tally boys might look you up. Rather you get the money than Obama.

The six was the widest buck I have ever shot....17 1/4" inside and bout 19 1/2 out. Should have dropped the coin but other priorities came first.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> Dang 440 for a shoulder mount!
> 
> HD....you throw in a few hundred more and you could join Son's lease but I gotta admit the mount will be around for awhile.
> 
> I was gonna mount the wide 6 I shot last year but after paying close to 100 for a Euro mount of a 8 point the year before I decided not to. Not many choices around me unless you drive 45 minutes to a hour. The guy who did the Euro is about 20 minutes away but he charges a little to much.
> 
> Everybody here is pretty much the saw off and hang in a barn crowd



Swampy, funny you say that. That very thought hit me a couple hours after putting 100 bucks down on this mount.

Ya'll saw my reasons for mounting this one in earlier post. 

Buck Barn also wanted 175 to do a euro

It cost me maybe 5 bucks to do one. When he said 440 to do the shoulder mount, I choked a little and said well maybe I won't do a shoulder, but just do a euro. Then he said those are ONLY 175, we can fix you right up. I about choked again, and said oh OK, let me think about it, all the while thinking.......


----------



## Havana Dude

hortonhunter22 said:


> hey guys im over north of cairo, but i hunt in miller and decatur county a bit, i do taxidermy and a good bit cheaper than you guys are speaking of...300 for shoulder mounts, be glad to help you guys over that way out if i can...hate to see ol nice bucks gettin there horns loped off over money, but with obamanomics sometimes thats the only way...hope yall enjoy the rest of the season ill prolly be over that way come saturday



Yep, Thanks, you could have posted this ...........yesterday!!!!

Post up pics of your work. Be careful about "advertising" though, they may slap your hand. Just post them as work you've done or something like that.


----------



## hortonhunter22

Swamprat said:


> Thanks for the offer.....300 ain't bad considering my last shoulder mount done bout 12 years ago was around 175 or so but the guy does great work.
> 
> Cairo is still to far for me but maybe some of the SW and Tally boys might look you up. Rather you get the money than Obama.
> 
> The six was the widest buck I have ever shot....17 1/4" inside and bout 19 1/2 out. Should have dropped the coin but other priorities came first.



i dont know if theres any good way to get away from obama gettin ya money, just figured id throw it out there for some of you guys over there, most of my business is coming from thomas/grady right now, just trying to broaden my horizons lol...gotta try to make enough money to get in son's lease next year lol


----------



## hortonhunter22

yep im not intending to advertise blatantly just trying to help out a couple fellow hunters but if they need to zap it they can go ahead, not a problem


----------



## hortonhunter22

Son said:


> Now let me add the reason we havn't taken more nice bucks this season. I can remember at least ten bucks that have been missed this season. I can't offer any explanation for their misses, but we all know three reasons that can cause a miss. Got busted and took a running shot. Buck fever, or scope is off. I've missed before, but not often. Almost half our members have missed this season, should I take em to the range...lol
> I was telling the guys, if these big bucks keep being nocturnal, they're going to make it thru another season. Some complain about too many people in the woods, we never have that problem. In fact we have so few hunting at any given time, the activity doesn't even move any deer around.  It's been a long time since I've killed a nice buck that was jumped by another hunter and ran it to me. In fact, the last was about ten years ago, and he weighed 203 with 11 points. This is him.



this ol buck here had some mass on him now didnt he?  love an ol massive buck


----------



## Swamprat

hortonhunter22 said:


> gotta try to make enough money to get in son's lease next year lol



Well you might have to fight Havana for the last spot and then me for rejoining. 

Should have never left but when you get a lease 5 minutes from your house vs the 1 hour to Son's it was a no brainer at the time. My brain says different now. The bad part was when the rut kicks in it is holiday time and it is hard to tell the wife that I am going hunting a hour away cause the rut is kicking when there was parties lined up for us to attend.

I have a in to a very stable lease bout 15 or so minutes from my house and all local folksbut there is no camp life. I want back into a club that has some semblance of camp life.


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea im just a young buck but i have hunted wma's for the last 10 years, and well its gone down hill the last couple years.  yea i can feel the freezer with meat but chances at a nice buck have gone down considerably.  id like to get into a lease somewhere...im even looking into maybe even goin south into florida, if i could find some land to lease in zone D (northwest) so i could add a month or so to my season.... ive seen some leases down around blountstown, and i figure there should be plenty of nice deer down there, but son's lease sure got the bucks looks like


----------



## Havana Dude

*Euro Mounts*

Here are a couple I did a few years back. The 8 is my sons best buck. If I remember right, these are my first 2.


----------



## Son

Ya'll talk about driving time. I'm 45 minutes from the woods, if I don't get behind a school bus or tractor. Then it could take over an hour. Yesterday, gas in Donalsonville Ga was 2.99/9.
I might start staying in camp rather than driving back and forth.
Yep, that ol buck has the mass, and a 4 inch brow point pointing straight backwards. Actually, four brows on one side. Took me three years to get him after the first time I saw him.


----------



## stealthman52

3.03-3.09 down dis way,they are going to try to jack it to $4bucks
Son,you might want to leave all your hunt stuff at camp,get ya a scooter to ride back and fourth to lake,or an electric car,maybe?,maybe not.


----------



## Son

The way this country is going, we may have to give up everything except paying taxes.

But then, if everybody is retired, on disability or unemployment, where's the government going to get the money?


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea i definately think next year im goin to have to camp anywhere over an hours drive to make it worth the effort and worthwhile...especially the way the take 5 bucks a gal gas again...buncha crazy yahoos


----------



## Son

I well remember the fake gas shortages of the seventies. The wife and I would take one day a week off to wait in line to fill our tanks so we could go to work.
Vehicle inspections in Fl also took a day off of work to do as there was always a line there also. Not to mention the brother in law crooks who had service stations nearby to correct any so called problem that failed the vehicle. If my truck failed, I would go have a cup of coffee, and come back to go thru the return line. Nothing changed, but it always passed the second time. Some folks are just as crooked as the government.
Turpentine pot


----------



## stealthman52

Son,I hear they still have the vehicle inspection in Pa,and the associated garages to jam you on correcting the problems,no way i could live in a state with those gimmicks
Its rare to even see a whole pot like that today,you find it in Ga?


----------



## talisman

Son has struck and killed a good buck this morning I will let him post pics


----------



## Havana Dude

Alright!!!!!!!!!Good deal, can't wait to see!!

Saw one small buck, actually heard him blow before I saw him come out of a thicket behind me. He wasn't blowing at me, as he came by me, looking behind him. Then I screwed up an opportunity at another yote. He crossed a trail just as I looked down it. Wind is picking up.


----------



## stealthman52

Talis,I hope you guys helped him get it out of the woods,lol


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> Son has struck and killed a good buck this morning I will let him post pics



That mean you have some pics but are letting us suffer.

Knowing Son I am sure it ain't some scrub buck.


----------



## Havana Dude

Dang!!! How bigga boy is it? ya'll ain't got him out yet? 

I rushed home from a boring hunt this evening hoping to see the mac daddy pic!!! Still waiting!!

Nothing this evening here in the 32333


----------



## hortonhunter22

the suspense is building, you could hear the crickets chirping...lol


----------



## stealthman52

they had to cut down some trees cause his rack too wide to get him out,lol


----------



## Swamprat

He must be parading it thru the county.


----------



## stealthman52

I bet he has got him hung up at camp,too some more pics,probably already got him butchered out.
Son might be wore out and already turned it in


----------



## Swamprat

Knowing Son and how he likes to kid around and keep you guessing we might see the pics in April. LOL


----------



## hortonhunter22

yup ol son done turned in he post up them pics bout 5 am....early bird got the worm again


----------



## Son

What's this? Went to the woods this morning, got in the stand and the wind started blowing. Boy did I get chilled, not enough clothes. Saw four different rack bucks between 9 and 10, coulda shot two of em. Also saw two does. Kinda overdone it today, too much walking for the old surgery place, it's not 100 percent yet, and I can tell it right now. I've been appointed the official hunt club guide by popular vote for some reason. I'm a registered guide in Alabama, and an unofficial guide in Ga now... lol


----------



## miller

Dern, it must be big if he killed it this morning and they still aren't out! Post those pics!  I will go check your site, I'm sure they're posted there!


----------



## Swamprat

miller said:


> Dern, it must be big if he killed it this morning and they still aren't out! Post those pics!  I will go check your site, I'm sure they're posted there!



Copy and paste here...we are all drooling on our keyboards in anticipation.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Its rare to even see a whole pot like that today,you find it in Ga?



Hey Stealth I will post up a pic of one in a day or so that looks like a bread pan. Only one I have found intact.

I have a few of the ones that Son has. Most of them are found half buried in the mud back in a low area when they had them attached to some of those big swamp pines. I even have a few "catfaces" taken out of a swamp.

Finding a turp pot intact on high ground is bout impossible now.


----------



## Havana Dude

Uhhhh, yea .....it's a biggun. Saw it on his sight... Very nice. He must be messin with us here.


----------



## Swamprat

Dang it HD....I ain't got the address to his site....this must be April Fool's Day. and i woke up bout 4 months to early. LOL


----------



## Son

Blind hog trick this morning. Just plain ol luck. 20 3/4 inches overall width.


----------



## Son

Another member had already shot at em, and grazed his hind leg. 30 minutes later, saw it slipping. Hit the horns, and it turned and came right to me. Team work.


----------



## Son

We took a couple pictures.  Yep, had the orange thing on, but don't like it in my pictures.


----------



## Swamprat

Congrats Son...that is a dandy. Love those G-2's.

Man, I gotta get back in that club. Let me edit that.....not saying I could kill a deer like that but it is nice knowing you have the chance to.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Blind hog trick this morning. Just plain ol luck. 20 3/4 inches overall width.



Son....stupid question. What is all of that yellow stuff on the ground. Looks like corn especially towards where his back legs are. Might just be leaves.

Not that I care....I am in Florida, the "Cornshine State"


----------



## Son

It's leaves, there's a bush right behind him full of em, and they're just now falling. I don't know what the plant is called, but they're all over the woods. Guarantee, there's no corn anywhere near this guy. I'll see if I have a picture with the bush in it.


----------



## Son

Here you go, see the bush? I sometimes cut limbs from em for brushing in my popups.


----------



## Son

T-Bone had first crack at him 30 minutes before, east of me at the culvert drain, tripod stand. T said his shot knocked him down, then he got up and ran off. He did have a wound on a lower ham.  I feel bad for T Bone, I know the feelings he must have. Been there myself.
Here's T Bone. There's more just as good or better T, hope he gets one.


----------



## kmckinnie

W T G    Congrads  That is a fine buck Son!


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat this morning, daylight till noon. Did not see a creature, barely a few squirells.


----------



## Son

Went up to hunt camp at noon, ate spagetti for lunch with Bear, the we went and pulled my S-10 to camp so we can figure out what's wrong with it tomorrow. Skinned the buck, then started supper for those who went out hunting. We had backstrap, rice, bisquits, frys and pecan pie. Roy killed a nice eight point this morning. They saw nothing this afternoon.


----------



## hortonhunter22

man those big frame 8pts sure look good...when i grow up i want one just like that lol...long g2s and the brows are massive and plenty of length....congrats son, i also hate it for the fella that put a less than stellar shot on the ol boy, id be sick for a while, happens to the best of us tho


----------



## Son

How well I know, have missed a good'un or two in my time. Happens to everybody if they hunt long enough. I gave the meat to T Bone. He's still sitting in a good spot, so he may score before it's over.


----------



## hortonhunter22

hey son, did you have trail cam pics of this old boy, or had he stayed under your radar all season?


----------



## Son

One of my cameras got his picture the morning he got shot, on a trail that does come by where I was only he's going the other direction at 1 in the morning. He must have come back on our side of the road before daylight. Some of the guys have pictures of him in velvet, from July on, then out of velvet. he was much heavier before the rut. Not an ounce of fat was on him, and he still weighed 180. Daylight found him east of me about 5 hundred yards, and T Bone was sitting down there in a tripod stand. At an area we call, "the Culvert".


----------



## Son

One of the guys got this six the other day, so he's gone. Big body on this one, and a nice six to boot. Notice, his left front leg has been broken and healed.


----------



## hortonhunter22

thats cool to have a lil history on a deer and to know he was in the area...sure is a testiment for letting them grow...and thats a nice 6, gotta love a big 6


----------



## Son

Just taped the big eight. Was conservative in measuring, don't want to inflate the score.
Total was 143.25   Most guessed him at 135.


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea i was thinking 140 he looked like a big ol 8...the g2 looked 12 inches or better and how long were the beams bout 25?...congrats on a beauty...that the biggest ya killed out there over the years? or ya got studs hangin on the walls?


----------



## Son

Beams, 23.50, what bumped him up to the 140's,  was the mass. Good weight all the way through. It beats my best Al buck of 138. 3/8th's. He's also an 8 point.
It's the best eight to come off us. There's been bigger killed in the surrounding area. We've taken a bunch that went over 200 pounds, and many of em were ten points or better.
This buck beats last seasons buck on antlers, but not on weight. Last seasons best was an 11 point weighing in at 250 pounds.

Here's a picture of my best from last season


----------



## hortonhunter22

looks like you have almost of the swamp bucks patterns figured out...


----------



## talisman

Im hot on Sons heels trying to kill stickers but time is running out lol


----------



## stealthman52

Better get some night vision,maybe a Trijicon scope,or a Starlight ,that buck might have went nocturnal


----------



## talisman

*Velvet pic*

Here is Sons buck in velvet


----------



## Swamprat

Don't know what it is but Son always seems to kill the studs on that place. Not sure if Son is a better hunter cause there is some good hunters on that lease or he is just the luckiest.

Anyway Son congrats on a fine 8....you don't see many scoring that high. It usually takes some extra points to get them up there. Thought it was pretty cool you got a cam pick of him in the wee hours of the morning the same day he got whacked.

Never have met T-Bone but hopefully he ain't having nightmares bout missing him, happens to all of us at one time or another. Biggest buck I ever missed was a 50 yard chip shot over in Irwin County, he was maybe 20" wide and I would guess mid-high 140's. Saw the bullet plow dirt under him. Buck fever I guess or was just thinking way to easy.

Tell T-bone there is more bucks like him out there, they just have to get stupid for a few minutes in order to kill em.


----------



## Havana Dude

Went this afternoon. Saw one...........get this..........piglet, no mama, at 4:30. About the size of a tea cup poodle, no lie. That was it. Crappy weather, but funnern sittin on the couch.


----------



## Swamprat

Havana Dude said:


> but funnern sittin on the couch.



I was sittin on the couch.....I get enough of this crrrrapppppy weather at work. Nice to sit in the heat once in awhile.

I went Saturday morning and did not see a thing but a guy who hunts a few miles away saw 22 that morning. Saturday afternoon I saw 6 does and yearlings and was gonna shoot the biggest doe (using one of my BIL's tags)but everytime she turned broadside a yearling was either right in front of her or right behind her. Did not want to chance wounding another deer.


----------



## Son

I'll say this, T Bone was down in the dumps, but has been a good sport about it. I gave him the meat.
Talisman, remember I was the first to shoot at Stickers, so if you get him, you gotta give him to me...
Missed him last year at the secret area we want to keep secret. I know where he beds, but you can't get in there and hunt him there. We need him to find a pretty doe, and follow her around by my stand. The "Secret Stand" where I missed him last year, and nobody's found it yet...
Swamprat, for over 59 years they've been calling me "Lucky" when it comes to hunting, fishing and finding arrowheads. Could it be, cause I grew up in the woods? I'll admit, this buck was a lot of luck, b ut most of what I kill are called in. Even this buck responded to antler rattling. I don't know whether the buck was headed my way before T shot at him or not. Either way, he's going on the wall. A good match to go across from my best Alabama buck.

here's my best Al buck


----------



## stealthman52

Ole Son used to get r done in that old Ford,Swampy,as for arrowhead hunting,he has the nack to smell em out like a beagle dog,as for hunting,I think you can call a Son, a master deer hunter,he has done forgot more than most will ever know,just my opinion.


----------



## stealthman52

Almost forgot,that flu stuff is going around,I came home at noon today,fighting it,sweat it out,I will survive,so Gloria probably got some of that,I been flemmed up,hacking,spitting,taking MucinexDM,it breaks it up.


----------



## Son

Just had a second opinion on measuring the rack. Correction.
Overall widest spread is 21.50 inches
Inside, widest spread is 19 7/8th inches.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Just had a second opinion on measuring the rack. Correction.
> Overall widest spread is 21.50 inches
> Inside, widest spread is 19 7/8th inches.



Still it is a great buck...congrats. I love those G-2's.

Son....don't take what I said as wrong. You spend your time out there. You know that place like nobody else. At times all of us have skill play into it and at other times it is just being there at the right time. 

Before I left I was getting to know it pretty good not as good as Son but I did my share of walking during the off season so I didn't miss alot. I would enjoy the oppurtunity if it happens to rejoin and re-learn it


----------



## Son

No problem with the ribbing SR, I do a lot of it myself. But, you're not the only one ribbing me. The rest of the club members who are still in camp continue, even today they have made some comments. Most common is, "Two more years, he would have been a good one"
It's all part of hunt camp comradery. There's always payback, all in fun though. Like my neighbor. He's always throwing off on my chevy truck. It's pulled both of his Fords home last month. Got him good. Still having fun. Get it in gear, and come join us.


----------



## Son

When SR talks about me knowing the property, I also know a majority of the properties around it, as I once had permission to hunt those also before that farm was broke up and sold. The more one knows, the better. Studying county topo maps of all surrounding areas also helps one to know were, how and why deer travel in the region. SR, you have the background to figure out properties also. You might be good competition when it comes to camp ribbing. Can you cook too>?


----------



## stealthman52

I think i got over my flu symptoms,looks like Son is home,hope Gloria gets over hers,looks like when you left,the others went to shooting what they seen


----------



## Son

Several young bucks that some of us have passed up, have come into camp this week. but no worry, there's plenty of em left. And most of the big boys have made it thru the season, so we can get after em again next season. Plus there's many two and three year olds that have gotten by, that will be in the big ol boy club next season. We're not QDM, it's personal choice, and that's worked well so far.


----------



## hortonhunter22

well it dont hurt to shoot a couple smaller bucks as long as it dont get outta hand...the trophy is in the eye of the beholder...a 100 incher is a good buck for a lot folks, but if id seen what the land was producing dont think i could do it..although its getting mighty late in the season


----------



## talisman

Letting a few young bucks get killed keeps those checks coming in. And Horton your right the a trophy to one man may be totally diferent for another


----------



## stealthman52

Talis,you hit it right on the button,it keeps them checks rolling in and deer hopers coming back for more.


----------



## talisman

Stealth we have another club up the road for over 20 years now and its the same way up there gotta pay the bills and hopefully ol big boy will come by


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea talis i hear that too, alot of people think they are unsuccessful if they dont kill something, so they gotta satify the urge, like ya say they pay the bill so gotta keep them happy


----------



## stealthman52

Talis,I know what you mean,I lucked up and called up a 12pt across the river near farley nuke plant,shot him in the ear with my No.1 dirty ought six at 75yds back in 2004,made the kid mad that headed up the lease,next year he hunted it everyday,while we were back in Fl.,cameras don't lie at the gate,sure made me not rejoin,don't want to pay on a lease just for others to hunt everyday.


----------



## Swamprat

Yep Son I can cook.....best way to attract the women. I'll be talking to you after your season to get a feel if you will have folks not returning. 

And yeah I might have some advantage of getting to know a property since I get paid to go into places where most normal folks will never enter. Water, mud, briars, etc are not a a deterrent. Sure deer will have trails going thru the easy stuff but finding where they are hanging in the thick is part of the fun.

Today my youngest daughter turns 11 on 1-11-11, last year my oldest daughter's birthday was on 10-10-10 but she turned 15.

Also everybody say a quick prayer for my mom, she has had a bad cold since New Year's and yesterday my brother convinced her to go see a doctor. She has nomonia (yes it is spelled wrong cause I can't figure out the right way and ya'll can pronounce it) in one lung and is now in the hospital. Shouldn't be anything to serious I hope.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Several young bucks that some of us have passed up, have come into camp this week. but no worry, there's plenty of em left. And most of the big boys have made it thru the season, so we can get after em again next season. Plus there's many two and three year olds that have gotten by, that will be in the big ol boy club next season. We're not QDM, it's personal choice, and that's worked well so far.



As long as it is legal and you don't have set rules then there is no way to penalize them for what they have done. Not sure if it is folks who have never hunted there before or a mixed bag but I have had a few seasons where I ate my tags because the buck I wanted or hoped to take never materialized. If I want meat I will take a doe.

On a side note my BIL at his place seen a pile of spikes, 4's and young sixes last year. He figured since they all walked it should be a jam up year as far as seeing bucks but he ain't seeing many. The place has a buck limit and a 8 point or better rule so overharvesting is not a factor. Where do these surplus of bucks go from one year to hardly nothing the next.


----------



## hortonhunter22

Swamprat said:


> As long as it is legal and you don't have set rules then there is no way to penalize them for what they have done. Not sure if it is folks who have never hunted there before or a mixed bag but I have had a few seasons where I ate my tags because the buck I wanted or hoped to take never materialized. If I want meat I will take a doe.
> 
> On a side note my BIL at his place seen a pile of spikes, 4's and young sixes last year. He figured since they all walked it should be a jam up year as far as seeing bucks but he ain't seeing many. The place has a buck limit and a 8 point or better rule so overharvesting is not a factor. Where do these surplus of bucks go from one year to hardly nothing the next.



they disperse, become wiser, and just move out to a better food source i would imagine.  Also may have patterned hunters from all those sightings and grew smarter thus stay away lol


----------



## stealthman52

Hort,they do wise up quick,I agree


----------



## Swamprat

Oh I agree that they wise up and some disperse but the amount he saw last year and even in years past is nowhere to what he is seeing this year for whatever reason.

Some of the 6's and even small eights were at least 2.5 so they had one good season under them. I told him I think it is more to do with the lack of a acorn crop this year as compared to others. I think the deer have dispersed more for feed but he is seeing a pile of does and yearlings so maybe that isn't the answer.

Stealth....As soon as I find out where the wife and kids have hid the digital camera I promise to take pics of the turpentine pot I mentioned earlier.


----------



## kmckinnie

It was skilled luck! Wish I had some of it! I enjoy reading your storys about the outdoors! One of the best stories on here this year, and that is why I follow this thread! You are a alrounded outdoors person. Thanks for sharing your knowledge! ttyl k


----------



## Swamprat

I have very well skilled luck in goobering up a deer hunt. I just kill the stupid ones. But the stupid ones eat just as good.

What strikes me is that I have had black bears pop out within 20 feet of me while working and never knew I was there until they saw me standing on their trail but a good buck knows when I crank the truck to leave the house for a hunt miles away. LOL


----------



## talisman

Hey Swamp hope mom gets to feeling better soon. I agree with what your saying about people being lucky and also letting the young deer walk and also some people killing a few  deer. I actually just love the outdoors and like to see people enjoy there hunts and smile when they get a shot. I have been fortunate to hunt some excellent land for years in S ga and can say that these Ga bucks learn real fast about what to do when pressure gets on them which is why i love to hunt em


----------



## kmckinnie

Noone is hunting the bears!


----------



## Swamprat

Talis from what I understand you have been hunting on some great property for awhile or maybe it was K-mac. Anyway I would enjoy hunting with all of you that are on Son's lease.I have noticed that farmland type bucks are way more harder to kill just because of the pressure they get during farming operations and then later during the hunting season. They go nocturnal quick. Not to say you can't kill them it just takes alot of patience and knowledge of their bedding and feeding habits.

Thanks about my mom.


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> Noone is hunting the bears!



We need a season, they are starting to overun a lot of areas. Even if the state did a limited drawing for extra funds it would not put a dent in the population. Heck we got folks especially in parts of Calhoun and Bay counties who are shooting them illegally because they are frustrated with them tearing feeders apart. Ain't right by no means but the population of bears is really expanding.


----------



## stealthman52

Swamp,hope your mom gets better,I just now got over that flem,flu,haking.
Did you see what Florida is doing with archery this year?,now they got a crossbow permit,$5,and crossbow season will intrude into archery seasons,check it out on there web site.It ought to do wonders for bow sales,huh?,I mean who is going to buy a bow when they can hunt with a strang rifle?,I know Son won't ,lol.
Look forward to seeing the pics,keep your plumb bob dry.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swampy, sorry to hear about your Mom, and hope she gets better quick.

You touched on my theory about my place. Most years I see at least 25 bucks. Mostly spikes, 3's and 4's, occasional 6. Had some good years, and some bad years, with kills. I have often wondered where do all these bucks go? What you said is basically what I've come up with, they disperse, wise up etc. . I would add one thing(about my place anyway). I've come to the conclusion, we just don't have the cover we used to for them to feel safe. Now granted, 40 acres is not much land to house a bunch of bucks. But we are literally surrounded with thick bedding areas. We just have to put in the extra time, in order to catch them cross our little piece of heaven.

Hunted this morning, saw a doe, yearling being chased by a 4 pt. Sat again this afternoon, and the woods came alive!! Saw a spike, 3 does, 2 yearlins, and what I think is the other big buck that was with the 8 i killed, the first time I saw them. Huge bodied deer, right in the same area he was in the first time. It's a tough shot where I keep seeing him. He crosses the end of a trail at about 125-150 yards, with very little warning. It's gonna be tough to get him that way, even if you sat there with the gun pointed down the trail, finger on the safety. Seeing some chasing again, so maybe sweet thang will drag him off his route. He's a nicun.


----------



## kmckinnie

*110 percent!*



Swamprat said:


> We need a season, they are starting to overun a lot of areas. Even if the state did a limited drawing for extra funds it would not put a dent in the population. Heck we got folks especially in parts of Calhoun and Bay counties who are shooting them illegally because they are frustrated with them tearing feeders apart. Ain't right by no means but the population of bears is really expanding.



I agree totaly! Ga boys would come and hunt them for sure! The GFWC would sell some lic to those good olboys! I know a few that would come!


----------



## Son

Studies have shown, young bucks will disperse from where they were born. Not all, but most of em. Consider this, if your neighbors are reducing their deer numbers by over harvesting, it makes it much easier for your young bucks to move over there. Wouldn't be so bad if they had a surplus of young bucks moving over to your woods, but usually, that's not the case. A good club with good management will always grow deer for others who don't. ie, those who hunt farm fields that have no woods. Most of those hunters don't have anything to manage, and shoot most anything. As for my club members who shoot young bucks, I might do the same sometime. But usually I refrain from shooting anything under 2.5 years old. And then I want an 8 point or better as wide as the ears.
When I left camp this afternoon, couple of the guys were busy eating some of the young buck they shot. They are enjoying hunting, and the camp life. The few young bucks they take surely wont hurt our numbers much. Those bucks might have moved anyway, so by removing em, Maybe some will stay and not move.


----------



## Havana Dude

stealthman52 said:


> .It ought to do wonders for bow sales,huh?,I mean who is going to buy a bow when they can hunt with a strang rifle?



I'm hoping to be one of the sales. Been threatening for a while, but something always comes up more important.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'll stick with my bow! I Don't blame yall, my wife will be shooting one! She killed 2 in ga last year!


----------



## hortonhunter22

Swamprat said:


> Talis from what I understand you have been hunting on some great property for awhile or maybe it was K-mac. Anyway I would enjoy hunting with all of you that are on Son's lease.I have noticed that farmland type bucks are way more harder to kill just because of the pressure they get during farming operations and then later during the hunting season. They go nocturnal quick. Not to say you can't kill them it just takes alot of patience and knowledge of their bedding and feeding habits.
> 
> Thanks about my mom.



the big problem with alot of farmland is the fact that nearly all farmland in south ga no matter how secluded/protected, they all have trespassing/nighthunting pressure that an honest hunter would know nothing about.  whethers its seasoned roadhunters or just youngins bein dumb youngins it happens everywhere.  i know alot of people that year in year out have fields that they can sit and see deer after deer all in the dayligt right out in fields, but its usually the fields way back off the road under lock and key


----------



## hortonhunter22

stealth, them strang rifles for the most part are less accurate than your bows.  ive used and killed deer with one since ga legalized them, and can tell ya from experience that they are hard to group with some broadheads and some just have issues with accuracy period...its just a fad, itll pass


----------



## stealthman52

hort,personally,I will never own one,if it has a stock,it will say boom,if it has a handle and a string,it should barley make a twick when i turn dat arrow loose.


----------



## Son

We keep an eye on our properties for unauthorized vehicle activity, but there's nothing we can do about the surrounding farmland. I also watch for people who will dump junk and dead animals on ya. Some will even cut the chain at a locked gate. Back about 15 years ago, we had a couple guys night hunting us on fourwheeler. Three of us got after em one night and they ran through a fence. When we got to the fence, they had got up and gone. No telling what their condition was, cause they ate up that fence. They never came back. Ten years or so ago, we had two guys stealing our stands, they were members of an ajoining club (that's not there anymore) I sent word that I knew what brand of cigs they smoke, where they were coming in and going out. And that I would be waiting on em when they least expected it. They quit coming on us and their club put em out. Had a fellow call me once claiming I couldn't keep him from going through us to get to his hunting lease. (he had lost access from where they used to enter) This fellow had already cut our chain several times, even with a torch. So, I told him, I would be there at 6 in the morning, come on and lets see if you can make it. He didn't show. Their leasor kicked em off their property after that. Seems like, every year there's a challenge. Either somebody is trying to trespass, or trying to outbid you for your hunting property. In the last several years, we've had locals try several times to outbid us for the property. Nice people huh?


----------



## hortonhunter22

yup the locals arent any better than outta staters, its amazing how crazy people will get over a peice of hunting property.  But i guess as tracts get fewer and fewer it will only get worse.


----------



## Son

It's sad and devastating to lose a property you've had for many years. As most know, a club can have quite an investment on that property from inprovements they have made over years. Much like us, we help keep the roads up, cleared and mowed. Food plots improved for good food growth etc..  Stand placements, gate locks etc.  It's dishonorable for those who go around trying to take over anothers lease. I wouldn't want to associate with the type who would entertain such such a greedy move.
In some cases, those greedy, people will take over, move in, shoot it out, then move on to another property. I think some timber land managers have realized that, and had rather hang onto those they know are good stewards of the land.
Only lease I lost by a higher bid was in Al, a gamewarden who we had put out of our club for being dishonest advertised the property to others in hopes of getting somebody else that would let him hunt. Don't know if that worked for him or not. But we lost the property to a higher bidder. Doesn't say much for the owner as we had been there about ten years or so. He didn't didn't care about how good we were about keeping the land up. And yep, we had roads improved, bridges rebuilt, food plots and stands at a cost out of our pockets.  The new renter used the property for pay hunting. Self guided hunts for 300 bucks a day.  Imagine that... From what I heard, that lasted for three years before going down. Somebody bought the 2400 acres.


----------



## talisman

My other lease gets poached all the time. Over the past several years the law has caught a couple and its always the locals doing it.Last year we found 3 different bucks shot on our place and they just cut there heads off and let the deer rot and to me that is even worse to poach him and not even take the  whole deer.


----------



## stealthman52

I agree Talis,that is a waste,they must be too lazy to drag em out


----------



## Son

Poachers who cut the head off, the run are not too lazy to load em, they just don't want to take the time for fear of being caught. Some want the head for contest, or just for bragging rights. We had a lease in Bulloch Co. Al, where it was common to find big bucks along the boundry with the head missing. One night, they shot one just outside our camp gate, and we were not fast enough to catch em. Our country is full of those kind of people, and some of em vote.


----------



## kmckinnie

Yep! They are out there! Wish them the worst of luck! Lookie at the pig we saw this afternoon at the house! Hes in the cooler waiting to be ground-upthis weekend by us!


----------



## Son

There's some big hogs on us, I'm thinking about giving em some time after deer season goes out. Where's my hog call? I'll try rattling some big tusk. Make noises like a pond worm or acorn.
I'll be in the woods anyway checking to see how those big bucks avoided me. Best time to scout for next season.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,those Pond worms whistle?,Kmac I don't see a gun?,what you pop that hog with?


----------



## Swamprat

All of this lease talk reminds me of a place we had in SC. The lease manager told us that turkey rights were not included so we went two years without hunting turkeys.

For some strange reason my Dad had called the timber guy about something else around the time the lease was due in June. He asked my dad how turkey season went and my dad said we can't hunt them per the lease holder/manager. He told my dad that any lease member has rights to all game in season.

The suprise on the managers face the next season when we were there for the opening of turkey season. My dad produced a document from the timber company stating that anybody on the lease had the rights to hunt what was in season.

Come to find out the manager was subleasing it for turkeys and pocketing the money as well as having a few paid hunts. From what I understand he had to fork over the extra money he collected as far as they could gather for the previous 4 years or he could lose all rights to lease land from them. He also had another lease with them in a different part of the county but don't think he was pulling the same thing since folks had been on it before he took it over.


----------



## Son

Was just looking at last seasons big buck. Here's a picture of the rack.


----------



## Son

Was just looking at last seasons big buck. Here's a picture of the rack.


----------



## Swamprat

He was so good you had to post him twice....

Heck of a rack though....I just want to break the 8 point barrier Everything I kill is eight or less


----------



## Son

My cameras got two or three nice tens this season, but I havn't seen em. Nor has anybody else. Also have a picture of what looks like a huge six, nobodys seen him either. Have pictures of some good eights that nobodys gotten yet. There's an eleven point that's been on my cameras for two years now, and he's still hiding.


----------



## steph30030

Son said:


> Was just looking at last seasons big buck. Here's a picture of the rack.



He's a nice'un Son! But he aint as big as the 1 you just got!


----------



## kmckinnie

It just so happens here it is!


----------



## steph30030

Good hog kmckinnie!


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> My cameras got two or three nice tens this season, but I havn't seen em. Nor has anybody else. Also have a picture of what looks like a huge six, nobodys seen him either. Have pictures of some good eights that nobodys gotten yet. There's an eleven point that's been on my cameras for two years now, and he's still hiding.



Sounds like we need to hang a stand on the tree your camera is on.


----------



## kmckinnie

Swamprat said:


> Sounds like we need to hang a stand on the tree your camera is on.



Or very close to it!


----------



## Havana Dude

Sat in the hurricane this evening. Wind blew a doe in about 5:30 and she fed around a while, but she had to hook one leg around a tree so she wouldn't blow away. Saw a deer running(tail) as I was getting my crap together to get down. I think i saw the big boy yesterday evening. The dirt road going through the timber co. land, on the way to our land, was eat up with running(chasing) tracks tonight. So many tracks, and so tore up, you could feel it in the suspension while driving out. I'm gonna get him in the morning.


----------



## Son

Too many good spots to choose from, I can't be in all the stands or blinds at one time. The cameras tell me what I missed when not there. Exciting to know so many good bucks are hanging around, even if I'm not seeing em. I've passed 16 bucks so far. And I've been busted twice by monster bucks. Seems they always come in downwind, even when I'm not calling or rattling. If it wasn't a challenge, wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Son

I agree, last years buck was heavier in body weight, but this years buck has him beat on bone.


----------



## Havana Dude

One deer..????... at 11 a.m., road not torn up this morning, going in or coming out.


----------



## Swamprat

Man I am sick of winter and we still have about three months of this garbage to go. My face is wind burnt, my nose is raw from blowing it 85 times a day, and my skin is drier than a lizards back.

To me it is way easier to cool down than to warm up.I will be glad when I can enjoy the same weather as these guys....


----------



## Son

Bet those buzz boys are deep underground right now....brrrrrr it was too cold for an old hunter this afternoon. Makes ur bones ache.


----------



## stealthman52

The Dans still hanging tuff?


----------



## hortonhunter22

trying to talk myself into goin in the morning...haha not goin so well so far


----------



## Havana Dude

*1-13-11*

Got tired of the ol boy slipping by at the end of that trail. I figured out a good spot to see it better, and closer. He came in following a doe at 4:20. An old doe I been seeing the last 3 days, the right side of her mouth has a swelling on it, like she has a chaw of tobaky. Nothing has been after her, and when she came by today, I just kinda shrugged. But about 10 minutes behind her, here came this buck and a cowhorn spike. 8 PT. 135 lbs. I'm thinking this is the buck, I saw with the other one on the 29th of December. Not real sure. The way the main beams curl up at the end is what made me think it was bigger than it actually is. I was looking through some semi thick shrubby trees when I first saw him then. And that buck had WHITE horns. But, 2 weeks in a swamp can darken them for sure. I'm still not 100% sure they are the same buck. Any way, enjoy the pics.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Pics*

Don't know what happened, sorry. Trying again.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Bet those buzz boys are deep underground right now....brrrrrr it was too cold for an old hunter this afternoon. Makes ur bones ache.



Heck Son you are now in the planing stages of turk season.

You got your buck limit and I doubt you will shoot a doe in the next few so you might as well enjoy the home fire. 

If I did not have to be out in it I would be doing the same. Was 22 at the house this morning, right now it is 28 at 8:00 my time. They say it is suppose to hit 19 in Marianna which means I will be bout 16-17 at my place. A bark buster for sure.


----------



## Swamprat

HD...nice fire and congrats on the nice buck. I know you only have 40 acres so passing up a 8 like that is not a option. I would shoot that everyday if I just had 40 acres to hunt.

I actually do have 40 to hunt but the few times I have been across the road I just have been seeing small stuff and the owner told me bigger bucks only. No sweat, just enjoy seeing deer.


----------



## Son

Shucks, went up to camp today and found half the guys leaving. Said they've had enough of the cold wind. Came home for a bowl of chili.


----------



## hortonhunter22

nice buck HD, and im still trying to find the motivation to get out in this cold to hunt myself....thinkin maybe i wont be finding it this year lol


----------



## Havana Dude

hortonhunter22 said:


> nice buck HD, and im still trying to find the motivation to get out in this cold to hunt myself....thinkin maybe i wont be finding it this year lol



Thanks. I could not find it this morning either. Trying not to be a hog on our little place. Plan to go this afternoon though.


----------



## stealthman52

Way to go HD,I would of shot him too,nice eight,can't be too choosy when you do get the chance.


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks for all the replies. I can tell ya'll this much. I have hunted this property for 20 years. These 2 bucks are my best ever hunting this place. Heck, all time best , why lie? IN those 20 years, I have seen 3 maybe 4 bucks that rival these 2. Some during gun, others during bow, none of which ever gave me a shot. In general, this is about as good as it gets for us, with very few exceptions. I have passed up literally over 100 legal bucks, and a few a little smaller than this one, only to never see again. 40 acres, in the middle of 2500 or so acres, is impossible to "manage". The 6 or better rule for us, works I think because, we just don't blast the first legal deer that pops out. Sometimes these bigger bucks come in right behind a smaller one. I know, that if left alone, these bucks would get even bigger. But when you have so little control over surrounding properties, it really doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Swamprat

Was 18 at the house this morning but it did warm up some and the wind has pretty much laid down. Still I thought I lived in Florida not Minnesota.

About a week ago I was seeing sign of bucks chasing does by the tracks on the dirt roads around the house but it has been quiet ever since. I am thinking when the full moon kicks in it will be game on.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,you still veying out in the field?,temps been cool up your way,if you been working up there


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR,you still veying out in the field?,temps been cool up your way,if you been working up there



Yep been out in the field since Wednesday with lows of 27, 22, and 18. Wednesday and Thursday were a little tough with highs in the low 40's and a brisk wind. Today it got up to about 50 but the wind had laid down.

At least I wasn't knee to waist deep in swamp water.


----------



## Havana Dude

Doe and yearlin at 4:30


----------



## stealthman52

SR,I know what you mean,spent 20yrs in field myself.
Looks like HD is at least seeing something


----------



## Son

Do ya'll know how difficult it is to pass on a ten point buck. I found out today, first big ten I've ever passed up. He's big bodied, but needs more mass in those antlers. Plus, I have my limit on bucks. So, I took a doe he wasn't chasing. Several bucks were chasing does by me this morning after 10 AM>
Saw another good buck this afternoon at a distance, couldn't have shot him if I had wanted to. Tomorrow is the last day for deer in Ga, this season. Only got to hunt the last half, but I've enjoyed it.
Here's a picture of the buck I passed, if its not him, it was one just like him.


----------



## steph30030

Good things come, for those who wait!  Be a goodun next year Son!


----------



## talisman

Congrats H.D on a nice heavy 8 pt


----------



## Havana Dude

Thanks Talisman.......you aint figgered out who I am yet?

Doe and yearlin about 5:30. Heard a buck grunt one time. Then about 6 another doe came in with buck in tow.....a cowhorn spike, nice bodied deer though. He was just following/keeping in check, made every move she made, but in walking fashion.


----------



## talisman

Havana Dude said:


> Thanks Talisman.......you aint figgered out who I am yet?
> 
> Doe and yearlin about 5:30. Heard a buck grunt one time. Then about 6 another doe came in with buck in tow.....a cowhorn spike, nice bodied deer though. He was just following/keeping in check, made every move she made, but in walking fashion.



I did once i saw that picture , I see you like to hunt as much as i do


----------



## Havana Dude

talisman said:


> I did once i saw that picture , I see you like to hunt as much as i do



Yea, at least as much. Been a long time since the dog running days in the forest huh?


----------



## talisman

Havana Dude said:


> Yea, at least as much. Been a long time since the dog running days in the forest huh?



Yeah i love this Ga hunting much better and have been fortunate to be in a great club for over 15 years now and kill some good bucks. This is the first year i have hunted with Son and he has some nice bucks on his place going to take me one more year to get a better pattern on them Son Bucks


----------



## Son

My deer season went out with a bang. Took an alfa doe for a truck ride to camp this afternoon.  Took her out of a herd of does. Far west end of the property. Sharing half of it with our club "grouch", Bruce. I should have taken a picture, she has pretty ears.
Talisman, just think about how many got by us this season.
John L, missed a buck this morning. This has to be the year of the most misses on our club. I've told em all to go to a range.. Everybody can miss, but not as often as some of these guys.
Come on Gobbler season...


----------



## stealthman52

Glad to see you help ole Bruce out,you know he tries hard,when he can


----------



## Son

Yep, he needs all the help he can get, sometimes he gets aggravating. Most of us don't pay that any attention. After all, he's not a Southerner. Not that that's an excuse, but could be the reason. lol
Hey, for the short season I had, passed on 17 different bucks to let em grow. Passed on lots of does too. To sum it up, we didn't hurt the deer numbers on our place again this year. Almost like "Catch and release", when considering all the missing i've heard about.
And again, it's amazing how deer can lock down and appear as they've gone out of state. Then, like flipping a switch, they suddenly appear again. That's deer hunting, no matter where you go. We didn't get ol stickers, he's fooled us again. Think I know where he was hanging out, found it yesterday morning. He moved over a block from where his picture was taken. Thick stuff too.


----------



## stealthman52

Ole stickers said,heck i better get nocturnal,or these guys might pop a cap on me,lol.


----------



## Swamprat

Son, sounds like you got alot of shooters but no hitters. Better for you since the bigger bucks will see another day.

Glad to see you had a great season even with hunting bout half of it. Even though ol stickers is roaming around it ain't nothing as far as travel distance for them going to one block to the next. Next year he could start out some place all together different.

Bucks like that keep it interesting for sure.


----------



## Havana Dude

*3 for 3*

Connected again this morning about 9:45. He stepped in the same trail as the others. If I could see the dog gone things more 1-2 seconds, this one may have got a pass from me. Any way, another 8 point, Guess I'll never get over that 8 point mark( I know, I know, if they walk etc etc) Oh well, proud to have him and the Good Lord has blessed me this year with some good meat. 

Had to sniff this one out, he was quartering to me when I shot his right side, bullet lodged in left ham. OUCH!!!  about 4 drops of blood 30' from where he was standing, then it quit. I circled out and found him.


----------



## Son

Nice rack for a two year old, that would be my guess. Boy howdy, you're cooking this year.


----------



## Son

I know where a big one went when the pressure got on him. And also noticed, nobody hunted there all season.  I'll be in there next season with another secret stand. Talk about big rubs, he's got em.
Sending everybody to the range before next season...lol
I can talk big cause I didn't miss this year...


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> Nice rack for a two year old, that would be my guess. Boy howdy, you're cooking this year.



yea, young deer for sure. Wish I could get a better look at em.


----------



## Son

I did the same this season. Missed most of the season due to surgery. Then when I finally was allowed to hunt, first buck with a rack wide as the ears got shot. I only had a glimpse of the rack as he walked thru a small opening. Shoulder showed up in the scope, and my ol trigger finger automatically did it's thing. I scolded it good, to make sure it didn't do it again. lol

Here's another small 8 that made it through the season


----------



## Son

Here's the buck I'll be after next year. Doubt if i have any competition.   lol
He's broken one of his stickers off this past season.
I shot at one like this season of 2009-10, ain't got over it yet. Missed with the smokepole at about 65 yards.
"Stickers"


----------



## Son

Went to camp today to clean the last deer of the season, got her yesterday afternoon.  We removed two ladderstands and Mikes box blind from an area that is to be cut soon. Cleaned up around camp, got the garbage from the kitchen, and turned off everything that doesn't need to be on. Turned the power off to the pump, and drained water lines so they don't freeze and burst.
I really enjoyed our new club members, great group of fellers.  They sure helped me get through the season, always jumping in and helping. I wasn't suppose to lift or drag anything this season, maybe next season I'll be in better shape. So many different personalities in a hunt club, but that keeps it interesting. Thanks to Julian, T-Bone, Danny G, Johnny G, Kenny G, Robert G, and to all the old members for making it a great deer season. Now lets see what we can do this Spring Gobbler season. Don't know how to turkey hunt? I can help ya. I've been known to luck up on a few.


----------



## talisman

Ol H. D is knocking them down good job


----------



## Havana Dude

Well what do ya know? The ol stand steeler is at it again I just have to laugh this time. I killed 3 bucks, from the same stand, and he has sat it ever since the third one. Theres no"so what stand you gonna sit?" anymore, now it's, "I'm going to 4". Now he told me about a big wide 6 he had on camera weeks ago at another stand. Did I sit his buck? absolutely not. He and his bro hunted 1,2,3, all first part of season. We don't do assigned stands or nothing like that. You sit where you want to sit. If 2 or more want to sit the same stand, we draw for it. Simple. I understand his frustration, I've been there when he was hot, and it does suck when you can't even see one, and somebody 1/4 mile away is slaying em. I am ALWAYS gracious when we select stands. I get to hunt alot, and when he goes, I let him pick, then I decide from there. NEVER the other way around. It's killin him, trust me The difference is I don't rub it in cause I know how things can turn. He is not much of a joking kinda guy so no fun in picking at him. I just had to share, I've shared with ya'll his antics before, and he's at it again


----------



## talisman

Happens in every club  some hunters just dont like other people killing deer


----------



## Son

Some humans have that nature HD, but most of us don't. I usually go where others don't or are too lazy to go. Works sometimes. What I really like to do, is go to a stand that's been hunted to death, then kill something. Just today a member ask, "Why are the deer always where you hunt, and not where I go"? I told him, I plan it that way..  I love to pick on Bruce, he always deserves it.

We had a lot of fun out of this blind one of our members was building, not finished. Everybody was calling it "The Lemonade Stand", can you see why? I'm waiting to see what he does to it next.  lol Heck, it's big enough to be a camp.


----------



## Swamprat

HD...congrats. You are having a great year for sure and just think we still have about a month and a half still to go.

The bucks are still in lockdown mode around my area for whatever reason. I gotta feeling when the full moon hits it will be wide open. The bad thing is it will be another year of late drops cause you will have some does bred in late February for the secondary rut and possible also late March when the previous year yearling does come in.

Son, you were rapping off some names earlier, hope you get all of them back but put my name at the top of the list to wanting to get in or should I say back in.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,Son might have already rented out the SwampRat Inn,that little travel trailer he bought from you,or he might have it in the woods as a blind,lol.


----------



## Son

Shucks, I cleaned that little mansion up, and am staying in it some. Thinking about adding central heat and air. It's a little better than sleeping in my popup blind.  Now that the season's over, I can boast about seeing the biggest animal in our woods. A cow..walked right up to the stand. Didn't get a picture.


----------



## kmckinnie

Did ya get any T-bone steaks! Hambuger!

When is the fish fry!!!!!!!!!! Thats what I'm waiting for!


----------



## Son

No steaks from the cow. 
Sent text to several and they said they wouldn't help drag it out. 

I let her walk, she'll be a good one in a couple more years..  lol


----------



## stealthman52

But now its time to start selling again,priming em up for next season, have Bruce order some more brass monkeys for camp,maybe add some turkey pics,thats just around the corner,lol.


----------



## Son

SW Ga rut's still on. About an hour ago just up from my house. What a rack, running wide open after a doe and too far for a good picture.


----------



## kmckinnie

I can see the rack! You will see them everywhere soon!


----------



## stealthman52

That looks like a good one


----------



## Son

No telling where he stays when it's not the rut, but I would guess over near the Chattahoochee River. Right now, he's east of highway 39 South, down near my house.


----------



## hortonhunter22

hey son thats a good buck there looks like...i see you write about bulloch co AL, heres an ol buck just done that came from up there


----------



## Son

That's a nice buck from there. I used to have a lease just north of Midway, next to the Enon and Sehoy plantations.  Got some big bucks there, but not any really outstanding antlers.  Here's the best 8 I got there. Macon Co did me much better.
Here's a picture of an 8 from Norton Creek area, Bulloch Co Al.


----------



## Son

SW Ga has been doing me pretty good since I moved here in 87


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea that deer came from cecil alabama if ya know where that is...the guys kills a 130inch plus deer every year pretty much...big cattle operation up there his family runs..this is his biggest i measured him around 145 inches


----------



## hortonhunter22

there is no substitute for knowing property like the back of your hand...when you know where the big boys are roaming and why there roaming there you have got yourself in the right place


----------



## Son

You're right about knowing the property. That is a plus and I use that for all it's worth. I've been hunting our current lease for about 24 years now. And in the past hunted much of the lands around it before they were sold off to farmers. Even used to harrow one farm to put in winter grazing to help an elderly farmer. In turn he let us hunt his property, and use his tractors on our property.


----------



## hortonhunter22

i couldnt agree more, i hunt public land and some areas i hunted goin on 10 years or more..once i realized instead of trying to hunt 10000 acres, to pick 200 and really learn how deer use it and where they are goin to and from that i am alot more successful..


----------



## Son

You have it figured out. Good plan for management areas.


----------



## talisman

That buck chasing a doe is a good reason for the season too start 2 weeks later than it does in the southern counties and run till the end of January


----------



## T-BONER

*Jan. 31*

I'LL SECOND THAT!!!! T-BONE


----------



## Son

The rut in the Southern half of Ga is so mixed up. Had a fellow from over near Voldosta say their rut is over by Jan. Moving the season two weeks wouldn't hurt them.  Probably wouldn't hurt any region in the Southern half. Wish DNR would look in to it.
And what's this about DNR can't run deer season past Jan 15th, due to some law. Our DNR isn't a constitutional body? People who know our hunting should be making those kind of laws.


----------



## hortonhunter22

Son said:


> The rut in the Southern half of Ga is so mixed up. Had a fellow from over near Voldosta say their rut is over by Jan. Moving the season two weeks wouldn't hurt them.  Probably wouldn't hurt any region in the Southern half. Wish DNR would look in to it.
> And what's this about DNR can't run deer season past Jan 15th, due to some law. Our DNR isn't a constitutional body? People who know our hunting should be making those kind of laws.



yup the guys over around valdosta wont help much cuz there rut is full flown first couple weeks of november...the southern corner is really the only reason to change it...say grady, decatur, seminole miller and early....those five counties could definately use another couple weeks on most years.  dont know how there could be a law stoppin it on the 15th...if there is they amended it for the counties in ATL..so y not here...???


----------



## Havana Dude

You all  know way more about ya'lls herd than I do. But I suspect ya'lls herd , over the years, has "blended" some with Alabamas herd. As ya'll probably know, their rut runs in January, and for years ya'll have said November was hot for you. December has been our time for years and this year we have had on/off action since Thanksgiving, with it heating up now. Just an idea, not trying to sound smart. It really doesn't matter when it hits, if you spend enough time in the woods.  

Home with another sick youngun. Had one last week too. Plus the wife went to doc for a wrist problem and Doc said sounds like she has the crap as well. I feel like I may be getting it, but still moving around, helping out around here.


----------



## Son

Bad flu outbreak here around Donalsonville Ga, been going on for a couple weeks now. Hope I don't get the mess. Hospital's full of flu patients. They have a sign at the door, saying to limit visit to necessary ones only if possible.


----------



## stealthman52

you get also get that flu at hospital,they got a good stock


----------



## Havana Dude

They say this is some other nasty bug going around here. Not typical flu like symptoms. Took the daughter 7-8 days to fight it off. I sure don't need it, but being around everyone will probably not help. Keeping distance best I can, and washing hands regularly. 1/2 the kids at their school have had this mess.


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea i had it around christmas. it was goin around cairo and thomasville real bad back during the holidays guess it finally moved south and west


----------



## Son

Rut is in full swing in Seminole Co. Ga. Had others tell me about seeing big bucks chasing does this week, in daylight too. The rut is when our big bucks move the best, rutting after season helps em get by season after season.  I would love to be hunting this and next week. Bet I could get a wallhanger.


----------



## Swamprat

Stealth...here is some pics of the what we call bread pan type turpentine pots. Hard to find them. Instead of hanging them on a nail like the one on the left I think they bailing wired them to the tree cause everyone I have seen does not have a nail hole for hanging.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR,Son might have already rented out the SwampRat Inn,that little travel trailer he bought from you,or he might have it in the woods as a blind,lol.



Thats fine I guess somebody will have a bunkmate.

I actually have plans to build a little 8x8 shack that can be put together in sections with bolts for easy assembly. Will suit me just fine cause my skinny body doesn't need much space.


----------



## Son

Back in the old days, I can remember seeing metal turpentine pans too. The old three path roads where a mule pulled the wagons. Last place I saw that was in Echols Co. Ga. Back when I dog hunted for deer there in the 60's.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Back in the old days, I can remember seeing metal turpentine pans too. The old three path roads where a mule pulled the wagons. Last place I saw that was in Echols Co. Ga. Back when I dog hunted for deer there in the 60's.



Son, where I use to hunt just down the road frome me the owner has a few hundred of the metal ones stacked in his barn. When they went from turpentining to managing pines for harvest back in the late 60's / early 70's his dad pulled them all of the trees. 

Course most of those trees have been cut but once in a great while I would find one nailed to a remote swamp pine or still attached to a lightered cat face. Pretty much bout rusted out in the bottom from holding water over the years.


----------



## stealthman52

Thanks for sharing those good pics SR,never seen a bread pan type turp pot.Not getting out in the field much these days only way I might find one is if I stumbled up on one hunting.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Thanks for sharing those good pics SR,never seen a bread pan type turp pot.Not getting out in the field much these days only way I might find one is if I stumbled up on one hunting.



No problem...not sure if they have a dedicated name but we just call them bread pans. They also might just be a local thing because I have never seen one or found one till I moved up to the Panhandle.

That is the only intact one I have found and another guy at work has one in just a little different style. His has grooves on the outside while mine is smooth but it is the only intact one he has found as far as I know.


----------



## Son

I've never seen or even found a broken piece of a breadpan type. But I've seen many pots, smooth and ribbed. Saw a couple nice old catfaces yesterday.


----------



## stealthman52

Catfaces,lol, brings me back to the time i was veying in Mantee Co,we came up on one and those city boys on the crew thought it was from the Seminoles,I laughed for ten minutes,they thought for sure they had found an indian totem pole.


----------



## Son

Today, best chance of finding a good catface, or a double catface is in a swamp. Same goes for finding a whole pot. Out on the hill, most of the old catfaces have burned and the pots run over and broke. I've found some rusted pieces of the metal pans over the years too. dan toted an old catface out of a swamp this deer season, it's in bad shape. Says he's going to restore it somewhat, and hang a pot on it in his museum. It has the tins that guide the sap to the pot on it. Maybe we'll get a picture when he gets back home.


----------



## stealthman52

Dan has a museum?,you mean DM?,those NC people probably don't know what a catface is either
Good looking ribbed pot Mr.Son


----------



## Son

Remember, Dan is from Polk Co. Fl. He used to hunt Avon Park, and at one time there were piles of those pots stacked up near the camping spot. People used em for target practice, what a shame.
Probably the same kind of folks who shoot bottles and leave glass all over the place.

Hey, it's time to go fishing now. 1967, when I was sickly. 12.50 pound largemouth caught in mud prairie near Ocala Fl.
I was an active taxidermist and worked at GTE back then. Mounted the bass hanging in the background. How many of ya ever lived in an old frame house?


----------



## stealthman52

Did you catch that big bass on a rubber worm?
You did look like you were underfed,was that house in Tamper?


----------



## Son

Had a intestinal desease contacted in N. Africa. Took years for the medical profession to find out what it was.  Tampa Fl. North of Belmont Heights. 4800 block of N. 29th st. Right behind the old DeSear Mansion. One of my Dads Uncles, John DeSear used to own that huge house. When this picture was taken, my Dad lived in the mansion. Many Tampa influentual weddings were held over the years at that historic place. Wonder if it's still standing, I havn't been there in years.


----------



## Swamprat

My dad was raised in the Palma Cia (sic) area of Tampa. That place has changed considerably. Back in the 50's they would catch tarpon and snook like gangbusters out of the Hillsborough River and off the old Gandy Bridge.

A lot of the kids he grew up with had dads who were members of the Traficante mob family. He told me their dads would give their sons 20 bucks on a Friday night which back then you were high rolling while still in high school.


----------



## Son

Back in the day you're talking about SR, 20 bucks would get me through a whole year.. lol

How about a little Nastalia from my Old Bowhunting Days in Florida. The Florida Bowhunters Council

























I would love to go back and do it all over again.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,never forget them socks in Rocky,lol,but i give him credit,he did his part.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,I went to high at Plant,so I knew many of the Palm Ciea rich kids,I grew up on the North side of Kennedy,three blocks East of Dale Mabry.Used to ride my bicycle to Gandy Bridge,7 miles one way just to fish off catwalk,then we learned where to fish off the Franklin, alot closer bicycle ride,we would walk and cast shoreline,up one side then down the other,catching trout,snook,most were 5lbs or less that we landed,big ones would spool us,dang 300 mitchells,10lb test,didn't know what a mono leader was back then.In the winter we would go downtown and fish the hot water outlet were the old plant used to be at Borine Street bridge,and usually get broke off by big snook,occassionally catch a 5-10lb size snook,heck I didn't learn how to catch big ones till I was 20yrs old,Roger Cavallo was known as the big snook man back then,in the 70's,took him ringneck duck hunting one time up at Brooksville,we burned up several boxes,had a blast,the good ole days.


----------



## Swamprat

Stealth...my dad went to Plant HS as well. Wouldn't say my dad was one of the wealthier folks there but they did alright I suppose.

I saw a good buck today at straight up 12 noon dogging a doe. Not wide but tall racked with some good mass 6" brows and 10" G-2's at least, maybe a 120-125 class deer. Crossed about 25 yards in front of the work truck.

Also got some pics I need to get off a camera that I took today of one of Ellicots earthen mounds delineating the state line between Alabama and Florida. Very few of them left since he had built them around 1800 give or take a few years and logging and agriculture have taken their toll on them.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,tell him I graduated 1972,would like to see the pics of the mounds


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR,tell him I graduated 1972,would like to see the pics of the mounds



Sad to say but my father passed away a few years back, course you didn't know so don't sweat it. He graduated from Plant in the 50's.

For some reason the camera got screwy on me and instead of downloading to the SD card it saved them to the main memory. I pulled the card at work and nothing. Thought I had a cable to download at home but it is a tad size to big. Will try again at the office in the morning, if not no biggie since I will be back out next week tying it with GPS so I will make sure the camera is cooperating.


----------



## Son

I have a trail camera in a hot spot right now, put it there yesterday. Bet I get some good pictures. Gonna put up another one just a short distance away on another trail, so I can get em all on Candid camera.
I'm still thinking about these hogs...


----------



## Swamprat

Well you can still go after em, nothing a bag of corn won't fix. Especially some corn sitting in water in a five gallon bucket for a few days to sour it up. Also take a can of cheap dog food and throw on top and it will bring em in. 

If not the hogs the coons will be thanking you

Son...enjoyed those pics of the bowhunting council. I would love to see the whole thing sometime. Kinda sucks trying to read half a paragraph off to the side of the photo.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,sorry to hear about your dad,lost both my parents in 2007,18 days apart.
Son,you could pork on out like SR said,or get Bruce on em,let him bust a hide,lol.


----------



## Son

Half a paragraph? Yeah, but it would take too much space up to post all the columns I wrote over the years. Presidents Corner and Tips, Tech, Tales were a hit back in the day. I also wrote for archaeology journals. Been writing for the local newspaper for over 24 years now, with an outdoor column. Took a few years to find out what people liked most, it's nastalgia.

Picture of the fastest doe I ever shot with a bow, she was running wide open. Back in the day, I could just snatch em up and take em to the truck. Now a days, I call for help.
That's a 140 pound doe.


----------



## Son

Bruce? I had rather hog hunt alone, who wants old grumpy along. Plus, he's too noisy and talks loud. You know me, I like to be like a shadow when in the woods. Plus, I walk farther from the truck than 20 yards. Not having someone following me around assures that my secret spots, stay secret. The spots most find that they think are my secret spots, are really decoy stands to fool em.


----------



## stealthman52

20yds?,he must still be smokin if he has em, I swear,I think you are wiser than a robertcat,decoy stands?you probably had me and bruce hunting out of em,Vietnam vets can be too much


----------



## kmckinnie

Hanging out with old folks, like yall makes me fell young! And every now and then Ilearn something! Like secret stands, and fake secret stands. that way they never know if they fine the REAL HONEY HOLE!  lol k


----------



## talisman

Yeah but all these stands they have keeps them confused on which on is the fake and which one is secret


----------



## Swamprat

Son's decoy stands are even in pretty good areas. Even if you found his secret stand he wouldn't admit that you did. He would still claim it was his decoy.

Bypassed hunting this morning. I am a little stoved up from doing alot of walking looking for section corners the last few days. Few areas I had to cross several hundred yards of fresh clearcut which made for some rough walkin. Guess I will do a few chores around the house instead....as soon as it gets above 35.


----------



## Bear10

talisman said:


> Yeah but all these stands they have keeps them confused on which on is the fake and which one is secret


----------



## Swamprat

Do you all still have the styrofoam cooler lid as the pin in board or did Son finally upgrade.


----------



## talisman

Its still there but we did upgrade to a paper drawn map


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> Its still there but we did upgrade to a paper drawn map



Well I guess it beats Son drawing a outline of the property in the dirt and using acorns for the stand sites.


----------



## talisman

Yeah but not by much lol


----------



## Swamprat

Well it warmed up to 35 but the wind chill is still at 28 Guess I will just have to bundle up or man up and drag myself outside.


----------



## talisman

yeah i been inside all morning cleaning up around the house myself. I have determined hunting was much more fun than this


----------



## Son

ya'll ain't seen nothing yet. I got a new rabbit foot. Map needs changing, somebody wore it out. But we got the ol lid for a backup.
I'm already saving up for a box of bullets.


----------



## Swamprat

OK it is a little airish out with the windchill so I am moving my area of operations back inside. 

Today is my wifes B-day so she will appreciate the vacumning as well as the other odds and ends.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,I still want to see them Ellicot mounds,don't hold back.
Son,now you probably got enough bullets to start a Lake Semi-hole war were you live.
I agree SR,Son ain't about to admit if you found his secret stands,lol.


----------



## Swamprat

Stealth I promise to get them up as soon as I get the camera issue resolved. Like I said I might have to grab another camera and retake since I will be back out there Monday.


----------



## Son

What  secret stands? None of em are secret, I know where all three of em are.
One of em is right behind this deer, notice he's dropped his antlers in this picture.


----------



## Son

Weird season for sure. Some weeks the deer just locked up and didn't move much during the daylight. I'm beginning to wonder if doe depredation permits aren't having an effect on our numbers?
We all know, a field full of (food) crops, can draw deer from miles distance. An aggressive depredation program several miles from where you hunt, can and will reduce your numbers. I'm thinking that a good food plot, supplemental feeding program on the hunting property just might eliminate some of the depredation threat. I know farmers spend lots of money to grow crops, but we as hunters spend lots of money to hunt also. Right now, I don't think the depredation issue is monitored properly. 
__________________


----------



## talisman

I think on both of the clubs im in that palnting big nice foodplots and feeders are a excellent tool to keep deer and turkeys on the property.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> Weird season for sure. Some weeks the deer just locked up and didn't move much during the daylight. I'm beginning to wonder if doe depredation permits aren't having an effect on our numbers?
> We all know, a field full of (food) crops, can draw deer from miles distance. An aggressive depredation program several miles from where you hunt, can and will reduce your numbers. I'm thinking that a good food plot, supplemental feeding program on the hunting property just might eliminate some of the depredation threat. I know farmers spend lots of money to grow crops, but we as hunters spend lots of money to hunt also. Right now, I don't think the depredation issue is monitored properly.
> __________________



Son..know what you are saying but a farmer looks at it from a livelyhood perspective while for us it is a hobby,relaxation, type of thing. Can't fault a farmer for wanting to protect his crops and income. We spend money to hunt out of luxury a farmer spends money out of neccesity to grow a crop that will in turn supply him with a income.

Keep a property attractive enough like Talis said with plots both spring and summer as well as feeders and mineral sites and it will reduce some of the deer wandering off but it won't stop them completely.


----------



## talisman

After years of letting young bucks walk on my other lease and them coming to the same plots year after year we are killing some really nice bucks on our place and it also helps with people who dont want to hunt hard or scout it gives them a good place to sit and see deer


----------



## Swamprat

I just like the plots or even feeders in Florida for when I take my daughters. Gives them a better op to see deer and have a better time. If they hunted where I like to hunt then they would never go, they don't like the thick nasty stuff.

Last year me and my oldest daughter went out and she said she was just gonna shoot a buck. We had 14 does and yearlings on us in a box stand overlooking a small patch in the middle of planted pines. No bucks ever showed and as the sun was setting I asked her if she wanted to shoot one of the bigger does and she says "Nope, bucks is what I want"

It was her hunt, she carried the rifle and called the shots but it was one of the most fun hunts I have ever been on. We had does right at the ladder of the box stand. Does fighting each other, yearlings playing, etc. That is what it is about.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....have you all had any luck with mineral sites at your place. I know you all have some good soil so they probably get plenty of trace elements but have wondered how established mineral sites would do.

Minerals and good feed help quite a bunch with antlers.

I remember one year I was there a plane flying over the property a few hundred feet up, it kept going back and forth till it got over me and then had fertilizer raining down on me and the woods. Never have seen or heard of that for pines. Does the timber company do that every year, I think it was either late archery or muzzleloader but was interesting cause before he got to me I could hear stuff raining thru the limbs but did not have a clue as to what.


----------



## talisman

My other lease is out by the blakely airport and we saw them a few years back loading planes with fertilizer and we stopped and asked and they said they were fertilizing pine trees. Havent seen them since.


----------



## Swamprat

talisman said:


> My other lease is out by the blakely airport and we saw them a few years back loading planes with fertilizer and we stopped and asked and they said they were fertilizing pine trees. Havent seen them since.



10-4....kinda weird I guess why they would do it once considering even then the price of fertilizer and then you throw in the cost of a plane to drop it. Might have been some type of experiment albeit a high dollar one.


----------



## Son

SR, I hunt out of necessity, couldn't live without hunting. Darn sure wouldn't take up golf.
Most farmers I know complain every year about how they're  not making any money. I tell em, If there wasn't a paycheck coming from my work, I wouldn't be there monday morning. 
I notice, they continue farming, bunch of poor mouthers. I'm with farming, for farming, but don't try and tell me you ain't making money.
Take deer hunting for thought. If a hunter didn't kill a deer once in a while, he would quit going.  I've taken a look at the farm fields surround our hunting woods, and havn't seen that much damage. Usually the deer hit the first rows from the woodline.  Farming contributes to the local economy, and so does outdoors activities such as deer hunting. I like the farmers who also hunt,. They're concerned about both, farming and deer numbers.


----------



## Swamprat

Well they might be not making any money but they sure are getting the tax right offs. Just about every one around me is getting a new truck every two years. 

It will always be that age old debate. In my area the farmers are not even putting a dent in the herd. I got some telling me to shoot any deer I see out in their fields no matter the time of the year. But where I live with it being a mix of homes and 40-100 acre farm fields scattered about the deer are pretty smart and generally wait till dark to hit a field.

One farmer had more problems with army worms than deer this year, they ate up about 30 acres of peanuts in about 10 days. The cattle egrets were camped there all day solid picking them off . There was literally 200 of those birds there for two weeks and they never put a dent in the worm population. Never have seen it that bad.


----------



## Son

They pelletrized us once, when you were there, and no more.
We don't have mineral sites, but assume our deer get the minerals they need from fertilizers and whatever is there. I remember a place on a lease I had in Alabama where deer came to eat a clay like stuff in a wet seep. Must have been natural minerals of some sort.
Spring, we'll be planting, can't keep em all on property, but it will help.


----------



## stealthman52

Son,you are right,even the strawberry farmers around here cry that same song,but every year they are right back at it,doing the same thing,I gaurantee you there is big money in it,several around here have island homes down south,I know of one just built a 6 mil island home,some of the others island homes I know are about 1mil,so there plenty of green stamps in berry farming.
I agree with you and Talis,make a year round food source,let your deer grow and now you are deer farming,big money in it,for dang sure,just watch TV,you got plenty of bums paying big green to hunt on exceptional ranches.


----------



## Son

Stealth, you're not the only one noticing how it works. New truck, wife gets a new vehicle, new wardrobe etc..  They have all the toys, side by sides, fourwheelers, nice boats, second house etc.. No wonder they're going broke every year.  lol
Meanwhile, Ol Son  continues to drive the 2001 Sorry-10 with hub assemblys made in China. CV axle replacements made in China, and now before summer comes. I will need a new Compressor from China. I'm going to look for tires made in the USA.


----------



## stealthman52

Still driving my 2002 S10,had to replace rotor,dist cap last week,after we got a good rain,somehow moisture got in there,it cranked fine,drove it to work,when i got ready to leave,it would not fire,just turn over,no sparky,so had roolback come take it to chevy dealer in winter haven,and 251 dollars later its okfine.I am going to spray my dis cap with clear laquer or some type waterproofing spray,never had that happen to me in a work truck.
I know when we hunted bull creek,I had my Ford proofed,never got hydro locked,or wet electrics.


----------



## Son

I used to spray everything electrical on my trucks with silicone. Worked good too.


----------



## Swamprat

Son said:


> I used to spray everything electrical on my trucks with silicone. Worked good too.



I know when we hunted or played in Bull Creek, 3 Lakes or even up at Relay we would always spray the distributor cap and the plug wires with silicone spray. Heck even running airboats we would still spray the bottom of the hull to give it some extra juice on the water and that was even with a poly overlay. Course mostly sprayed the bottom if you planned on racing somebody.

The oil sheen left from several boats would be declared a disaster area now. I remember when I was running a stout 0540 Lycoming on a 14' hull and the first airboat I ever saw running nitrous eat my lunch. I had other boats either keep up or barely beat me due to hull size and width but he blew by me like I was trying to load it on the trailer.

This was all in the mid eighties and how times have changed. You on rare occasions will see a diesel powered airboat.


----------



## Son

Bull Creek bow kill, yep, that's my camo clothes.





Another Bull Creek bow kill


----------



## talisman

I bet those bucks are chasing does this morning with all this frost on the ground


----------



## Havana Dude

Saturday A.M. and P.M. - Saw no deer. Came home from the morning sit, and had a small buck (2" spikes) feeding at my feeder here at the house.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,I had several airboats,first was an E185 cont,then moved up to a upstack 540,then my last boat was a 200 angle valve on a small gileo,it would almost catch deer on dry,if they didn't jig and jag so much,I would occassionally chase while i was frogging,but rarley deer hunted out of em,always duck hunting back in the 70's,early 80's
actually worked for Dick Hoffman when i would get unemployed veying,learned more from him about motors then I could on my own.


----------



## Son

Thanks goodness I never got into airboats. I was already spread pretty thin without another expensive hobby.

But, I did the early 70's trips to St Vincent Island with a boat and bicycles. Thought we would get out of walking, but it was a dry year. All the roads on the island were deep dry sand, so bicycles didn't work.
I still have that old Orlando Clipper boat, stored in the backyard. The trailer rusted away years ago. Won that boat in a bass fishing contest in 1954.
Picture taken at Hovey Bells service station in Mango Fl. We were on our way to the island for a four day archery hunt.
How you like that truck topper, made of old bed steads and coragated aluminum. Four wheel  drive Redneck truck.


----------



## Son

I spent my airboat money on bowhunting in Alabama.


----------



## stealthman52

you right about that,could not do it all, had to bowhunt Florida,I used to get 3 bucks a yr out of our old citrus mgmt area,did not even gun hunt much back then.


----------



## Son

My best week of bowhunting was in 82, Alabama. Killed five bucks and one doe in one week. My total deer killed with a bow stands at 47 or 48. Havn't done much since I developed a neck problem.
Here's my best Citrus bow buck






Second best, both 8's


----------



## Son

Learn something everyday. Watching the outdoor channel. Bill Jorden says a mature eight point is just a good management deer. So, all I did this past seasons, was take management bucks. Nothing special..


----------



## kmckinnie

Theres always next year!lol


----------



## Son

Yep, and I'm a management type of guy. Ol Stickers will be waiting.


----------



## kmckinnie

I just sat there and looked at that deer pic for a few minutes!
Do you think you will have another managament buck on the place like him next year? S R pmed me earler and said I can have the next open slot!!!!!!!!!! Hes not sure he wants to hunt there!!!!!!!!
LOLs HeHeHe  k


----------



## kmckinnie

Do you think stickers will make 145


----------



## talisman

Ol stickers looks a lot better in person. We saw him at end of season and he has a huge body and pearl white horns


----------



## Son

More power to those who have the finances and opportunity to hunt groomed places where it's a chore to decide which buck you want to shoot when dozens of em come out. Guess that's what it takes to make those TV videos. Looking back at my pictures, noticed I forgot to have product names showing so ya'll could see what I use to be successful. So here goes, NB sneakers, free hat given to me, Browning A bolt in 06, with 180 grain bullet. Camo jacket made in the USA and trousers made in China. Why the camo trousers? Well, they were cheap at 14 bucks a pair at China Mart. Scent killer used was baking soda and pine boughs, but he smelled me anyway. All in fun, but don't ya know, it would take those TV personalities years to make one video on one of these wild bucks? I really believe a cameraman would get bored. On a wild buck, one usually has only a fleeting moment to take the shot. Ain't no time for whispering, pushing the safety off after ten minutes etc. and wild bucks just don't stand around much. They always look as they're going somewhere and are already 30 minutes late. That's my take on Holly Woods deer and Wild Deer. Real deer hunters do it the hard way, they earn em.


----------



## Son

I remember the time Fred Bear hunted on St Vincent Island off the panhandle of Fl. The feds rode him around and put him up. Meanwhile, we slept in tents, had to walk or take a boat everywhere. End result, we killed deer and hogs, Fred got nothing. I liked Fred though, he did some real hunting in his time. I also shot bear bows for years along with bear broadheads.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> More power to those who have the finances and opportunity to hunt groomed places where it's a chore to decide which buck you want to shoot when dozens of em come out.
> 
> All in fun, but don't ya know, it would take those TV personalities years to make one video on one of these wild bucks? I really believe a cameraman would get bored. On a wild buck, one usually has only a fleeting moment to take the shot. Ain't no time for whispering, pushing the safety off after ten minutes etc. and wild bucks just don't stand around much. They always look as they're going somewhere and are already 30 minutes late. That's my take on Holly Woods deer and Wild Deer. Real deer hunters do it the hard way, they earn em.




Aint that the truth. Most every buck I have taken at my place has been tough. Sure, if you sit long enough, you'll get a gift or two, but it is rare. Truth is, when I do get a good look at our bucks, I usually pass them up. I wish the buck I killed last Sunday would have strolled through with a better look. I would have passed him I believe. 

I have always said the same thing about these TV shows. Come to my place, and try to get one of these bucks on camera for 10 minutes. Haha, about the only pics they will get is him laying on the ground with a bullet hole in him.


----------



## talisman

H.D your correct


----------



## stealthman52

Son, likes the Tred barta way,just think how many deer you would have if everbody hunted with long bows,or spears,Ala has a spear season,I could see you guys chunkin spears,man that place would be eat up with deer in a few years,lol.


----------



## Swamprat

Steath....here are the pics of the state line mound. Set around 1800 or so. Originally they were about 4 foot tall and this one is about 14 foot across and now just over a foot above the ground.


----------



## Swamprat

Son...looks like 1982 was the year of the spikes. LOL In 1982 if anybody shot anything with a bow it was a accomplishment since very few bow hunted back then. I think 81 or 82 was when I got into it, have got out of it though the last 5-6 years for some reason.

Back then there was really no management, you just hunted and shot what was legal. I kinda miss them days at times but am grateful for how far we have come over game management.


----------



## Son

And back in the day, everything we read said spikes were inferior. I tried to do my part and get rid of em. lol

Ol grouch ( I mean Bruce) went up to check out the woods this afternoon. I found one ladderstand that is history. All bent up and broken when they cut the tree down. Believe it belonged to Sig. Lots of deer tracks, and the cutting crews are moving right along.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,I been stick n strang huntin since 1965,I remember in 1967,I was 13,and shot 22 time in one weekend at Citrus,before I hit one,which was running by me on a deer drive,wide open,slammed a wood arrow and a super hilabre broadhead and a Bear Super Magnum 48",45lbs into a doe,she went about 50yds and piled up,man i was in top of the world,then it started raining,and had to find my way out of the pine block i was in.
I didn't bowhunt last year,but i truly miss it,seeing deer in a natural state,not having to worry about too many walkers,there are lot more bowhunters now adays,but majority will hang that bow up when rifle or muzzle season starts.


----------



## stealthman52

Forgot to tell ya thanks for sharing the pics,I never veyed up that way,was that a proven corner,wit stumps?,if so then its a validated corner record,instead of just a CCR.


----------



## kmckinnie

I got a Bear bow in 83 whitetail 2 just got a DXT in 09!Shot that whitetail 26 years!!!!!!!!!! Hope that DXT is half as good as that old bow! Killed a few critters with the new one! Missed a lot til I got use to it! Thats bow hunting! I think I'll kill a Gobbler with it this year if i can! Did it with the old one a few times! Its a great challenge!


----------



## stealthman52

Mr.K,I think you will truly like that DXT,Mathews make some quiet bows,I nailed a turkey with my Switchback 3 yrs ago,arrow was a pass thru,turk jumped up,flipped over backwards,layed there looking dead,big puddle of blood around it,I stayed in climber 25 ft up just admiring,and looking for a deer,mind you turk was only 15yds away,15 min later I noticed turk had turned back over,like it was sitting on a nest,then all of a sudden,it took off like its south end was on fire,I sat there looking at the large pool of blood,thinking how did that turk have anything left?,I sat there for another half hour,then heard something like it got my turk,I climbed down,started blood trailing my bird,which was no problem at all,40yds out I come up on six or so big feathers,no turkey,somehting got my bird,dang fox,robertcat,or a yote,teed me right off.
So,if you shoot one with an arrow,better get to it,PDQ.


----------



## Son

My first store bought bow was an Indian fiberglass longbow. Sometime in the early 50's. Second bow was a Pearson B-1 Hunter, fiberglass recurve. Bought it through the mail while I was stationed in Morocco (Navy days) Third was a Bear Kodiak Magnum, then a Jennings Model T, then a Jennings model W. Moved on to Martin sometime around 82 with a second bow by Jennings, a Woody. Still have one Martin Warthog and the Jennings Woody. Been a bowhunter all my life, miss being able to go at it like I used to.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> Forgot to tell ya thanks for sharing the pics,I never veyed up that way,was that a proven corner,wit stumps?,if so then its a validated corner record,instead of just a CCR.



Stealth, from what I gather they took no witness trees since at that time the mounds really stuck out. This is a proven mound based on other mounds found and going thru the GLO plats and notes to verify. In this area the GLO surveyors actually meandered around a large titi swamp so they never set the NW section corner where this is at which is about 1200 or so feet West of the mound. I have tried to back it in 3 times both from the mound and  other monumentation and even though I still get within the same 30' or so area we have found no evidence of any later surveyor.

What got me interested in archery was watching these old Fred Bear videos on Wild World Sportsman on ABC, My first bow, my middle bow, my last bow along with a recurve I bought along the way were all Bear products. I think what has turned me off is that now a good bow with all of the accesories including carbon arrows is more than a good rifle.

It also got degrading when I was taking my 10 year old compound in to have strings replaced, etc and everybody would talk down to what I was shooting. Yeah, it did not have the speed but it shot consistent. Never used a trigger release, just a Damascus glove. I kept telling them that it would still kill just about any animal walking in North America but they all just laughed to theirselves. It got to the point where as technology had changed you could not readily find a quality string/cable replacement.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....I had a Kodiak Magnum then bought a Bear 44 Magnum. Sweetest shooting bow I have ever owned.

Stealth....I just ran airboats for a few years. Figured like most boats it would just be something you pour money into. Buying heads and jugs would get spensive. Knew alot of folks running 110 or 220 Continentals and they were some stout motors as far as having mech. problems.

We would actually run the hill around Lake Poinsett and run  over deer in the deeper water. Just roll them over once and they would flounder back up and keep chugging. Probably caught more hogs than anything. Had a buddy with a hog dog that he chained to the front with some type of quick relase from the stand to the collar. Every time he released the dog on a hog it always bailed out in front of the moving airboat and he would run it over. Dog would pop back up, get his bearings and more than likely would catch the hog within 50 yards.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....I hear we are suppose to get a bunch of rain on Tuesday. 1-2" is what they are saying.

To bad cause we are needing you to get out on the lake to supply us with some fish to fry for our whenever it will happen get together.


----------



## kmckinnie

S R you are right about the cost! But I love the hunt with a bow and the ol whitetail got to hard to pull! They laughed at my olbow aswell til we shot the targets! That DXT is smooth and easy to pull , I'll enjoy shooting again at the targets! I think the whitetail shot flatter! I gave it to my nephew! He hunts with it now! The DXT is short axle to axle.Works great out of ground blinds! (don't tell son about that) Ithink I'll try it behind the house this turkey season first. I'm going with a rage 2 blade 100 grain with a X T hunter arrow 5575. I just mite get lucky! If not the 870 3in will!


----------



## Swamprat

K-mac...for some reason I could never get use to a shorter A to A bow...I like the longer bows. My draw length is close to 30-31 inches so pulling back further than the A to A length seemed weird.

Not much on overdraws. etc. Guess I am to old school for my own good. Wonder what Fred Bear would say if he saw what was popular now.

I do like my recurve but unless you practice every 45 seconds it is not a forgiving thing to shoot. 

I am also what you call a gap shooter, Son and Stealth probably know about this as some of you all but basically I did not use sights but used the gap between the tip of the arrow to the target as my reference while shooting. Fo some reason it came to me naturally that way and I was pretty darn accurate, nough to kill deer and hogs out to 40 yards. It just takes alot of practice. Will never say I can drill them within 1" of each other for 5 arrows like a modern setup but I could have 5 within a 2-3" group at 30 yards, nuff to kill a animal.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'm the same 30-31, I just did what my friend told me to do with the shorter a-a. Igot a release with astrap to the trigger that shorten the draw by a 1 1/4 I bend my elbow a little now instead of sraight that a little more I'm at 28 1/2 and its feels good! I shot the ol bear for years with no sights! My first bow was a fiberglass long bow 35 pounds I was 8 1969!  Rabbits feared me, 3rd grade girls thought I was handsome! LOLs  And yes it cost more than most rifles, Its crazy til the bow freaks quit buying, it will stay that way! My whitetail was under 100 new! This was close to 1000! I had better enjoy it!


----------



## Swamprat

kmckinnie said:


> I'm the same 30-31, I just did what my friend told me to do with the shorter a-a. Igot a release with astrap to the trigger that shorten the draw by a 1 1/4 I bend my elbow a little now instead of sraight that a little more I'm at 28 1/2 and its feels good! I shot the ol bear for years with no sights! My first bow was a fiberglass long bow 35 pounds I was 8 1969!  Rabbits feared me, 3rd grade girls thought I was handsome! LOLs  And yes it cost more than most rifles, Its crazy til the bow freaks quit buying, it will stay that way! My whitetail was under 100 new! This was close to 1000! I had better enjoy it!



10-4 bout the rabbits. I just could not get use to a trigger. I like the feel of the string in my fingers. I can for whatever reason decide when I want to shoot. With my finger tips I could actually stop a release but when you hit the trigger it was going. Do like the idea of the trigger though to shorten draw. My last compound I had it set to use a release but after two weeks I just could not get use to it for whatever reason so I had then take the loops off and I went back to fingers. Course they thought I was on crack.

I think my first Bear I paid around 100 for in 1980 or so, my last one I plunked down close to 400 and that was in the late nineties. My recurve I got off of E-bay for like 65 bucks bout 6-7 years ago. Like I said, I am to old school for what is probably the best for me.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,looking kinda wet up your way today


----------



## Son

Raining fellers, ever since around 3 this morning. Really coming down now at 10:30.
Bows. On recurves, my draw was 29 inches, moved up to compounds and it went to 31. Remember this, the shorter the bow, the more the finger pinch, (i'm a finger shooter) And shooting a bow with overdraw is the closest you can be to dry firing your bow with an arrow in it. I like the tab for finger shooting, and am a self taught bowyer. Some call it snap shooting, some call it instinctive. But I aim as I draw, at full draw it's an automatic release. This doesn't work with sights, as I've always had problems using sights on the range. Stealth can tell you, they always beat me on the range, but I beat most of em in the woods. Hunting, I shoot instinctive. There was a time when I would have gone after anything walking with a 55 pound recurve.
This rain might make a mess out of our roads in our hunting woods if they keep hauling today or tomorrow.


----------



## Havana Dude

Crappy day fo sho. Good day to work on the taxes, (if there is such a thing). Getin er done while it's raining. You know, my poor daughter can't win for losing. She was sick week before last with that flu bug thing, or whatever it was, for 8 days. (then my son got it, then the wife) . Now she(daughter) wakes up this morning, both ears pounding, feels like fluid in the ears. To the doc at 1:45, then she has an Ortho appt at 330. If it aint one thing it's another for her. Dang, I just wish I could take on all her problems so she could  enjoy life a little.

I'm hoping to get back in the stand tomorrow morning, after this rain moves on out. Then to work. Thursday night, going to see my man George Strait along with Reba, and LeAnne Womack. Seen Reba a couple times, but never George. I had to rob the bank to do it, but I always said if he came back, I was going. My God are they proud of the tickets now!!!!


----------



## Swamprat

Dang HD, your daughter has had some tough luck as of late. Hope she gets to feeling better soon and we will all be praying for her. 

Have not been to a concert in years but they were semi proud of their prices even way back when. Could only imagine what todays tickets cost. Have fun at the concert, sounds like it will be a goodun.

Rain moved out fairly early this morning was pretty much done by 8:30 here.


----------



## stealthman52

HD,good luck with the concert,myself I would rather watch em on TV,same wit NASCAR,the latest gimmick is to raise prices to see what the market will bare,but there are skinners that will pay it.
Son,is telling it right,targets were not his bag,but put hair on it,and he nailed it,and as a hunter,thats all that matters.


----------



## Son

It's been a bad season for sickness, our hospital has stayed full of virus and flu patients. I'm hoping I can make it to spring without catching any of it. I don't do concerts or ball games cause crowds always have some bad people in em. And my luck, I get to sit right next to or in front of em. Secondly, I don't like crowds, Had a bad experience many years ago, whe my oldest daughter and I almost got trampled when a crowd stampeded for some reason. Never did find out why. She was about 3, and I held her above my head as I felt crushed by people. This happened at the old Florida State Fair Grounds in Tampa. Never again. But for those of ya who like such, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Havana Dude

Doc results: double ear infection. 2 meds.

Ortho: she got her braces off about a month ago, now they put her in retainers top and bottom. She is wishing she had just stayed in bed today, but is a trooper. She was a little down on the way home but is perked up now. They say they are for life, but we all know how that works.

As far as the concert: I hear ya, and I agree. BUT, I made my statement about 15 years ago, and da wemens got a mind like a steel trap. Ah heck, I'm gonna enjoy it, but I hate crowds too.

I squeezed in about 1.5 hours on the stand this evening. On the drive in, saw 2 does bedded in the pines. Then approaching the stand, saw 2 flags run off. Saw nothing from the stand.


----------



## Swamprat

Like Son says...pics liven up a post. So here is some but a little history first. These calls are made by Cecil Fry of Emminence, Mo. He passed away several years ago but his call were displayed at the Smithsonian as part of a Americana/Folk Art exhibit. 

Both of my uncles live in Emminence and one of my uncles would supply some of the fence posts to Cecil for his call making. About 2 years before Cecil passed my uncle asked if he could make a call for him, and his two brothers which one of them was my dad. He did make them for them as appreciating my uncle supplying posts.

The bigger call is the ones he made and was passed on to me after my dad had passed away a few years ago, the second I bought off of Ebay to compliment the first one


----------



## Son

I hate it when I see flags leaving when I approach a stand.
Love those box calls.
I've been thinking about making some calls like we used back in the 50's. Just for something different, and for a different sound than what turkeys are used to hearing from hunters these days.

One is a hollow cedar box, narrow, deep and small. A small narrow piece of slate is worked over the edges for sound. Chalked of course.
Another is a piece of slate for a base. With a cedar stick through a corncobb. The stick is worked much like the glass calls they use these days. Again, chalk is needed.
Now for a turkey story. Back in the 80's while pursueing a gobbler over a couple miles distance, I lost my chalk. It got to where the call wouldn't make a sound. I took some dry resin off a pine and rubbed it on the paddle of the box call. It worked well enough to call the old bird in for an easy shot. Two miles or so, that turkey weighed plenty by the time I got back to the truck.


----------



## Swamprat

Son....sounds like you are talking about a Tom Gaskins type of call if I am thinking of the correct style. I have something similar but it uses a cedar block for friction.

Believe Gaskins was a pretty good turk killer back in the day.


----------



## stealthman52

SR,I got one of them square Gaskins,has a cork,chalk is kept inside the hollow area,only problem is,I don't know where it is right now,lol.


----------



## Swamprat

stealthman52 said:


> SR,I got one of them square Gaskins,has a cork,chalk is kept inside the hollow area,only problem is,I don't know where it is right now,lol.



Better find it cause they are probably worth 10 times what you paid for it if it is a older one.

I have one of those Lynch Lil Jet slate calls, just fits in the palm of your hand. I think I paid 7 bucks for it mid eighties, worth close to 50 now.

The bigger Cecil Fry call was selling for 1000-1500 several years back when call collecting got popular. Not sure of the value now.


----------



## Havana Dude

Son said:


> I hate it when I see flags leaving when I approach a stand.




I almost changed stands, but 1) I figured there must be some deer nearby, duh. and 2) I was really just getting out and doing something. Figured what better way than to sit in the swamp. It was my fault, got there late from having to do Dad's Ambulance Service today


----------



## Swamprat

HD...Sad to say but I think you are on a first name basis with the folks at the hospital. They probably already have the forms pre printed with your info, they just ask you to sign and date.

My brother was the same way growing up, seems like he was in every week or so for stitches, slings, or shots.

You mentioned your daughter might have to wear the retainer for life, i thought after the braces came off it was needed for a year or so. Don't think I have ever seen one wear one longer than that, they might have had the life order but after a year give or take they were chunkin it.


----------



## Havana Dude

SR, it sure seems that way with her the last couple years. I really cannot convey on here how sweet of a child she is, then she has to deal with all this crap.

I'm kinda thinking the same thing about the retainers. I even asked them directly today, "how long does she have to wear this?" . They looked at me like I just fell off the turnup truck, and said"oh, for the rest of her life".  I can tell ya this much, at 500 smackers for the pair, this will be the first and last set I buy. We'll see how long they last. I think the reason no one wears them for life is the 500 bucks it costs to replace.

I think I can rig up some bailing wire on them babies, and keep em in place just fine.


----------



## Havana Dude

Swamprat said:


> HD...Sad to say but I think you are on a first name basis with the folks at the hospital. They probably already have the forms pre printed with your info, they just ask you to sign and date.



AND PAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't forget that part!!!


----------



## stealthman52

HD,I think you are on to em,you know why they want you to have a cleaning every 3 or 4 months?,that way if they see any inclusions,they tell the dentists,then you need some filling work,imagine that.
I got to where I clean my own teeth,and do not go to them unless I am in pain,dang sight cheaper.
As for ortho work,they got ya.......


----------

